# Breaking Bad on AMC



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

​


> The series stars Bryan Cranston as Walter White, a struggling high school chemistry teacher with a handicapped child and pregnant wife. When the already tense White is diagnosed with terminal lung cancer, he breaks down and turns to a life of crime, setting up a meth lab in order to support his family. The title comes from a Southern United States colloquialism "to break bad" which is defined as "when someone...has taken a turn off the path of the straight and narrow, when they've gone wrong". The series is set (and filmed) in and near Albuquerque, New Mexico.


​

Anyone else watch this?  It's only seven episodes long so far (cut off due to the Writer's Strike, but a second season slated for some time in 2009.) but I'm actually starting to adore it.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 2, 2008)

Old show is old, but it has the guy from Malcom in the Middle.


----------



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not all that old. (Plus I didn't find a thread on it.)  But AMC's been replaying it pretty fervently lately, I think because it won a few Emmys.  And deservedly so.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2008)

This was a good series, but when is the second season planned for? Bryan Cranston makes this show.


----------



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

Not too sure yet.  Some time in 2009. :\  Hopefully spring.

He really does, though.  I watched the episode last night where he was telling everyone about his cancer and they were discussing treatment and everything, and I just criiiied.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2009)

Bump because the new season starts right now. 




Tuco is CRAZY.


----------



## Halo (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, this is a great and underrated series.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 8, 2009)

Halo said:


> *Thanks for the reminder*, this is a great and underrated series.


+1. 'kin ell I'm gonna have to remind myself what the hell was happening last season, completely forgot.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2009)

They copied weeds pretty much. Though the show isn't all that bad.


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> +1. 'kin ell I'm gonna have to remind myself what the hell was happening last season, completely forgot.



They'll probably replay the first season sooner or later, because there are so few epiosdes.  You might even be able to watch them at AMC.com.  


Great episode so far.  I got really caught up in it, so when Tuco forced him the car I looked at my clock and went 'FUCK THREE MINUTES LEFT?! NOOOOO'  I'm excited for the next episode already.  But I loved the awkward hug Hank gave Skylar.  It was so just not what she needed but I was cracking up.

I just wanna know how Walt's gonna explain where he was to his wife this time.   Something's gotta give eventually.


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2009)

Decent premiere, I missed the first part so I had to rewatch it later to actually figure out what the heck was happening. Bryan Cranston is so awesome in this, I almost forgot he was the quirky and silly dad on Malcolm in the Middle. The scene where he was crying and then attempted to fuck his wife was a fine display of his acting chops. 

Does anyone here find Skylar's sister annoying? I know its a part of her character, but sometimes I just wish someone would slap her.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 9, 2009)

spaZ said:


> They copied weeds pretty much. Though the show isn't all that bad.



Breaking Bad > Weeds

That's my opinion and I've seen every episode from both shows, so I'm not just making it up. Also, I wouldn't say that they copied Weeds, but more that they were inspired by an aspect of it. Other than the fact that the protagonist sells an illegal drug in order support their dysfunctional family, the two shows are completely different.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a bit of a relief actually, I was actually contemplating watching Weeds from the start.. though might not be fair to compare just yet, cause doesn't Weeds have something like 5 seasons compared to about 8 episodes of this one?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 10, 2009)

Comparing the first seasons, I prefer Breaking Bad. The story is deeper and the acting is vastly superior. Weeds is tongue-in-cheek and that doesn't interest me as much a drama with a quasi-bad ass. The quality of Weeds has declined over the seasons, but that happens with most shows on networks that demand quantity over quality. I don't think Breaking Bad will suffer the same fate. That's only an assumption, though.


----------



## wiplok (Mar 10, 2009)

this is a fucking amazing show! im so glad season 2 started


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if IFC will play the uncensored version later on like they did with the first season.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

Really liking the show.

Kinda wished there was a tussle with Tuco in the house, and then they leave.


----------



## wiplok (Mar 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Really liking the show.
> 
> Kinda wished there was a tussle with Tuco in the house, and then they leave.



what? how exactly would that go? walt is a 50yo man with lung cancer and then we have pinkman who is a skinny white guy. now we have tuco, who punched one of his goons to death just because, not to mention he already kicked pinkman's ass before.
doesnt sound like a good idea


----------



## Koi (Mar 15, 2009)

..Oh yeah, Tuco's still crazy. D8


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 15, 2009)

I just finished watching this show a few days ago and I think it's probably the best show out there right now. I thought it'd be weird with Bryan Cranston in there since I'm so used to him from Malcolm in the Middle which I also loved, but he's really doing an excellent job.

Hanks my favorite right now. He's so pompous, yet deep down he seems to actually care about his family and his job. I like his sick sense of humor as well.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2009)

Tuco and his uncle should get their own prequel spin-off.


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

This episode has surprised the shit out of me.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 23, 2009)

Missed it. 

Can someone brief me on what happened?


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

From Wiki. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To explain his absence, Walter pretends that his cancer medication caused him temporary dementia and memory loss. When tests prove none of his medication would have caused such a reaction, he is forced to see a therapist to determine if he has a mental problem. Not wanting to see a therapist for months, Walter pretends to divulge the truth immediately, telling the therapist that he merely wanted to flee his family for a few days. Walter breaks into his own house at night to hide the money and gun, where he secretly witnesses how much his hidden life is paining his family. Meanwhile, Jesse is detained by the DEA, where he is interrogated by Hank, but Jesse has hidden any evidence of his connection to Tuco, claiming Tuco merely stole his car. Tuco's uncle is brought in to disprove Jesse's alibi, but as an old school criminal himself, he refuses to cooperate with federal agents, letting Jesse off the hook. Despite the huge setback, Walter plans to continue to cook meth.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems to go with the previews. Thanks on that.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem.  Oh, and Jesse relocates the cooking trailer, but the previews for the next episode show it coming back again, so.. we shall see.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

Tuco's uncle is just fuck awesome


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

Ding Ding.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2009)

"Hey.. someone took your bike, man.  Not cool."


Edit: Holy shit, Schuyler.


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2009)

^ That was pretty fucking hilarious.

What a fucking great episode. Skylar smoking at the end was so subtle, but powerful.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2009)

I just, like.. I can't decide what she's actually getting at with the smoking, though. :\

What'd you think of the intro, though?  Cause those definitely looked like Walt's glasses in that first bag.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2009)

Walt really surprised me acting normal for a few days. 

As for the intro, I'm stuck on why the bear is the only one colored, must be a metaphor for something.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

now I know why Cranston was cast


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent fucking show.

It's got my vote for best ongoing series hands down!

Two things;

1) Walt is not a nice guy any more. Sure he was right - you can't let shit like that slide in the dope game. But compare the Walt of a few episodes ago to this cold friend and they are almost like two different people. 

Though to be honest i saw this moral decay coming from a mile off. I just didn't expect him to be so direct about it - i thought he would spike some meth with resin or something rather then force Jesse to be a gun totting badass.

2) These cartels are getting mentioned too much. Obvious foreshadowing IMO.     

You just can't keep killing well connected drug lords without some head-chopping consequences. I don't think Jesse has long to live now he's set himself up as a Kingpin.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 9, 2009)

According to Wiki, AMC has renewed the show(copyright renewment, most likely) for a thrid season. 



*EDIT:*


----------



## Halo (Apr 13, 2009)

I missed the episode from last week, but this week's episode was fucking awesome.

I'm really loving the segments with Jesse, his acting is just so amazing this season. I hope he gets recognized eventually for his work. I loved that entire segment with him trying to recover his money and taking care of that kid. It just shows what a kind, but misguided guy he really is. Even at the end when he is escaping from that house, he remembers to save that poor kid from a horrible life. Also, that segment was a nice way to tell people, no meth. Gosh what a fucked up couple. I need to count the # of times the guy said "skank."


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2009)

Shit, I missed this week's.   God damn research papers.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2009)

This weeks episode was powerful.


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2009)

Dammit!   Alright, I need to find it somewhere or just watch it next Sunday.. which isn't preferable.  AMC only has two episodes from this season online so far.  Fuck.


----------



## Violent Man (Apr 13, 2009)

Just watched the latest ep and damn was it good. I didn't think Walts reason for not accepting the money would be that. I got goosebumps when he told Gretchen fuck you. And when he was telling Skylar why they were going to stop paying you could see it in his face that he probably thought 'Im getting away with it.'

And the whole thing with Jesse was just awesome. Really shows his real character the way he saved the child.

God I love this show.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2009)

I've missed the last couple episodes (I think I have them DVR'd, though, which means I gotta catch up) but tonight's is good.  I love Walt/Jesse interactions.  

And  @ "..A _robot?!_"


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 3, 2009)

Koi said:


> I've missed the last couple episodes (I think I have them DVR'd, though, which means I gotta catch up) but tonight's is good.  I love Walt/Jesse interactions.
> 
> And  @ "..A _robot?!_"



walt and jesse are the best duo like evar.

this show is so goddamn good, i really like how in spite of everything and everyone, it's all about their partnership and they really only have each other now.

bob odenkirk = amazing in everything he does.


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2009)

"This".

"Ah. A wire. "

"No, it's copper!"


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2009)

Good episode this week.  Creepy beginning.  The two bodybags are disconcerting, especially since we saw Walt's glasses at one point, and apparently that bear belongs/belonged to Jesse.

I like Jesse and I like his girlfriend.  Interesting that he was smoking at the end.  When was the last time we saw him do that?  I think it's adorable that he really does like her. :>  I think they're cute together, heh.

I still can't quite figure out Walt and Schuyler's relationship dynamic anymore.  Hm.  And I'd love to know what the ulterior motive for the wood rot is.


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2009)

I love this show, one of the best quality shows out there now.


----------



## Halo (May 11, 2009)

People who aren't watching this show are missing out big time. 

What I love about this show is we can spend an episode on something really minor (e.g. starting the battery on the trailer) and yet we get so much development out of it.

The last episode was pretty good, especially the opening party. This whole episode revealed Walt's insecurities and his desire to protect what belongs to him. At the party, you see him get all upset at Walt Jr. looking at Hank and then getting upset at Hank's intervention. With Walt's bitterness @ Gretchen and Elliott for supposedly stealing his work and profiting off it, he no longer wants to see anyone take credit for his work and in this case, cooking meth. I loved how he so calmly told those two drug dealers to back off. He scared the crap out of that one kid.

Jesse is such a genuinely good guy. The way he looked so happy and thrilled when he found out Walt's tumor had reduced by 80% was a nice contrast to Walt's indifference. 

I missed some of the Skylar scenes with her boss, but I'm assuming based on the tossing the pens scene, she is developing some attachment to him. If Walt finds out about this, he will got ballistic. 

Hmmm....any guesses on who the two bodies might be?


----------



## Violent Man (May 11, 2009)

God damn I love this show. I dare say I like it better than The Wire 

I don't think that any of the bodies are Walt cause that is just too obvious and well he is the main character :\. Although I wouldn't be surprised if it is Jesse in one of those which would make me really sad. :\

We should also call who will have an affair first, Walt or Skyler. I choose Walt with that principal or whoever that lady was at school.


----------



## Adonis (May 11, 2009)

I think Walt telling off those two goons is setting up a turf war that will ultimately culminate into the crime scene.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Finish season 1 and loved it. How's season 2 so far?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (May 11, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finish season 1 and loved it. How's season 2 so far?



Season 1 was concentrated win. Season 2 has quite a few filler moments but overall its just as good. And it has Saul Goodman.


----------



## Stroev (May 11, 2009)

Skyler's up to no good with that guy at her new job, and Walt's reaction to Hank and the beer scene as well as him being jolly again werew the highlights this episode.


----------



## Time Expired (May 11, 2009)

Really great show.  It's amazing - - they found a way to broadcast something as addictive as meth.  Geeze - it's terrible.  



Koi said:


> Good episode this week.  Creepy beginning.  The two bodybags are disconcerting, especially since we saw Walt's glasses at one point, and apparently that bear belongs/belonged to Jesse.
> 
> I like Jesse and I like his girlfriend.  Interesting that he was smoking at the end.  When was the last time we saw him do that?  I think it's adorable that he really does like her. :>  I think they're cute together, heh.
> 
> I still can't quite figure out Walt and Schuyler's relationship dynamic anymore.  Hm.  *And I'd love to know what the ulterior motive for the wood rot is.*



What do you mean?


Walt is in an interesting place right now.  Should be fun to see him reconcile his two selves.


----------



## Halo (May 13, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Skyler's up to no good with that guy at her new job, and Walt's reaction to Hank and the beer scene as well as him being jolly again werew the highlights this episode.


I don't blame her. For an older dude, that guy is fine. I'd do him.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 13, 2009)

the body bags are going to be containing one pair of the following:

walt jr and skyler
skyler and her boss
marie and skyler

pretty much i just want skyler dead.


----------



## Stroev (May 13, 2009)

I wonder if Walt's fodder team members are in those.


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2009)

NO NEEDLES I HATE THEM JESSE DON'T DO IT NOOOO



edit- fuck.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

So I wonder what Walt will do.


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2009)

Probably flip the shit.  Man, I used to like Jane a lot, too.  I liked that Jesse looked like he had some serious reserves at first, but.. I dunno.  I wonder where the whole thing is gonna go, with three episodes left in the season.  Something is gonna have to come to a head.


----------



## Stroev (May 18, 2009)

Jane is really being a bitch, with what I've seen in the preview: Trying to topple Walt.

Jesse, I'd like to think he'd stop her in one way or another. Brutally.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (May 19, 2009)

Yeah at this stage im hoping the bodies bags contain Jesse and Jane.


----------



## Stroev (May 22, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yeah at this stage im hoping the bodies bags contain *Jesse and Jane*.



*Spoiler*: _First thing I thought of, I swear_ 










Only 3/2 left ot go. Almost there.


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2009)

Oh shit it's Ted!


----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2009)

Oh shit I need to watch!


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2009)

Do it! D8

Also, wow I fucking hate Jane now, you manipulative bitch.  I used to like her, even though she's was a recovering addict, but not any more.





Edit-  Uh.. wait, I didn't want her to die, though.  Shit.    As soon as she flopped over, though, I went, "Ah, Jane's dead."
DAMMIT SHOW STOP CREATING MORE OF A MORAL GRAY AREA THAN YOU ALREADY HAVE!


----------



## Adonis (May 24, 2009)

I like how they foreshadowed the ending with the scene where Walt turned the baby on its side so it wouldn't choke on it's own spit.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

Yeah.  I also like how he met her dad in the bar right beforehand.  I wonder if he's going to see him again.

Also, anyone see the bear floating in the pool in the preview?


----------



## Violent Man (May 25, 2009)

Holy shit Jane is dead. I wonder if the primary reason Walt didn't help her is because of the fact she knew to much or that she is the one who was bringing Jesse down.

How epic will next week be: Janes father, the 2 bodies, and from the sneak preview it showed Walt has surgery next week and accidentally tells Skylar he has 2 phones when he's hopped up on meds. I can't fucking wait 

And my pick for the 2 bodies is Donald(Janes Dad) and Jesse.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

I don't know why it would be Jane's dad but I can see Jesse now.  Walt obviously has alternate contacts with the Pollo guy.  He doesn't necessarily need him to cook any more, I guess.  

I think he let Jane die because he knew she knew too much and even with the money, they _would_ wind up just injecting it all.  He knew she was destroying Jesse and also knew she was willing to bring out the big guns if they didn't get the money.. or _more_ money, maybe.  She could have played him for all he was worth-- she obviously didn't care about anything except the money, and certainly didn't care about trying to get her or Jesse clean.  She was a manipulative bitch at heart.  I guess he saw it as two birds with one stone?  

Was her dad in the preview at all?



Most embarrassing time you spontaneously combusted Awh, donations go to a cancer organization.  That's cool. (:

Edit- I'm reading the board at AMCtv.com and someone made the point that Skyler actually takes Walt's glasses off pre-surgery.  They later show up as evidence near the pool.  Could her and somebody else (Ted, Walter Jr.) be in those body bags?   Especially since it looks like Walt's gonna be on TV.  Somebody might figure him out, maybe plant a carbomb or something.


----------



## Violent Man (May 25, 2009)

The preview only showed walt in the hospital with Skylar and jr. You can watch it as well.

gromis

You guys should check out the extras they have to like the original minisodes and the inside season 2 videos.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta start watching those. :3

You know, when they show Walt's car with the body bags, whose driveway was it in?  Cause I'm hearing crazy 'Jane's dad is gonna diiiiie and Saul's guy is gonna kill him!' theories and stuff.  But it would only make sense in Jesse's driveway.

Rofl-


> I think Jane's dad will turn out to be CIA working undercover as an embedded distributer in the mexican drug cartel shadowing Heisenberg, and in an ultimate irony it will be revealed that he was originally a New Zealand national who grew up in Auckland as a teenage bush pilot.
> 
> The bodybags will contain the corpses of Tio and Jessie's mom, who were secretly having an affair.


----------



## Stroev (May 25, 2009)

Latest episode made me go "Holy shit". Especially with the ending and the preview; one more to go.

I heard there were copyrights made for a third season. If this is true, I wonder if the last episode will carry over like season one.


----------



## wiplok (May 25, 2009)

damn, walt is turning into a cold blooded bastard! letting jane die like that, not that im complaining  im glad walter cried in the end tho, it would seem out of character not to do so.
plus, im kinda sad we didnt got to see more of this new dealer walt is selling his product to :\
btw, can some1 link me to the preview?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 26, 2009)

Damn, this show is getting really good. I don't think their was anyway for Walter to help jane without leaving evidence. She was a drug addict and introduced heroine to Jesse so I'm not that sad about it.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 26, 2009)

He didn't leave her to die because he didn't want to leave evidence. He left her to die because she was controlling Jesse for the worst / to do what conflicted with Walt's interests.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2009)

Good, the bitch was annoying. Which makes this such a great show is a character that barely could hurt someone has become in control of so many things, including life and death. Was a great moment.


----------



## Violent Man (May 31, 2009)

Today is the finale, prepare yourselves for epic shit


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

Violent Man said:


> Today is the finale, prepare yourselves for epic shit


This show gets me high.


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

I CANNOT WAIT for tonight's finale!   I'm so excited.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Tonight will be fucking awesome


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2009)

I hope there's an encore incase I forget. Again.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

^Yeah there is.


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

Anyone read the episode description yet?  On mt TV it says something along the lines of Donald causing a tragedy in his grief.  HMMM.  Will we see Jesse bite it?! D8


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

WHOA.   WHAT.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Loved it. Love how Walt indirectly just let hundreds of people die. Anyone else love it?


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

I was actually entertaining for a bit so I only caught the last fifteen minutes.  Watching the re-run now.  Jeeze, the look on Jane's dad's face is just heartbreaking.  Poor, poor guy.  I like how he just _knew_ as soon as he pulled up, though.

Also, Skyler looks like Matsumoto, hah.  Just realized it.


----------



## Violent Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Holy shit I don't think anyone could have guessed that. Fucking scared the shit out of me when that boom came since I have the speakers on all the way up. What a fantastic way to end. Awesome episode added to an awesome season. 

I guess the bodies are just some people from the crash


----------



## Halo (Jun 1, 2009)

I never personally cared too much for Skyler, but I really loved her this episode. The way she exposed Walt like that was awesome, he totally didn't see that coming. Didn't expect her to not only call Gretchen, but Walt's mother too and realized he was making lies after lies. Wow. Great job.

Aaron Paul really deserves a nomination, this whole season his acting has been brilliant, top notch, and basically stole the show for me. It was so sad seeing him cry and blaming himself for Jane's death. Great way to end a brilliant season.

Mad Men ads


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2009)

^Agreed, about Sky.  She usually sort of annoys me in the way a crazy wife and overprotective mother could, but when she confronted Walt I found myself going, "YESSSS.  Good girl!!"  I really never expected her to delve that deep, but, I guess the lies just got to be too much.  

Hopefully Jesse will start flying a little straighter after this, but..  I guess we'll see.

Funny shit how Saul donated money into Hank's jar, too. 


ALSO- anyone notice the pink motif?  The bear on Jane's mural?  Walt's sweater?  The bear in the pool?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 1, 2009)

^That not Gus, not Saul.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

jesus christ.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2009)

I couldn't catch the dialogue Dan/Jane's dad was saying before the crash, so I thought the whole scene after that was just random. Anyone wanna fill me in on what he said or how Walt had any impact on him?

Also, lack of Jesse's fate and not as much action as I thought left a somewhat bittersweet taste in my mouth, but loved it through and through.

*EDIT:* Pretty much what Adonis said.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2009)

Too contrived.

First, how am I supposed to ignore that the catharsis of the entire episode relies on a HIGHLY improbable, if not downright impossible, event? I wouldn't accept it from a show I know is bad like Heroes so why would I do so for a show I laud as good? Every narrative decision BB makes can't be amazing by mere virtue that it's BB; I like to think the show is riding on more than its name.

Even as someone unfamiliar with Air Traffic Control, I can guess that an obviously stressful job requiring such high focus and concentration wouldn't just let a grieving father jump back on the horse because "he feels like working." Not without some screening process considering there's millions of dollars (jetliners) and hundreds of lives at stake at any given moment. And isn't there some supervision or oversight that would have noticed Don's instructions were practically incoherent before it got to the point of near-collision and the flashing red impact alert?

Before I continue, let me note that I don't mind contrivance/coincidence in a work of fiction. Coincidences happen all the time in real life and contrivances are a given given that the work is indeed contrived (planned). What I don't accept, however, is PLOT RESOLUTION hinging on some random happenstance occurrence.

Gillian may call it a "Lucifer ex machina" like a pretentious knob (I prefer Diabolus ex Machina from tvtropes.org) but the flaw is the same: illogical events occurring to guarantee the desired ending without the organic progression to justify it. Is there cause-and-effect? Technically, yes, but the two degrees of separation from Walt letting Jane die to a cataclysmic collision over his house is too much too swallow. And in a show that aimed for realism and focused on DIRECT implications, it's a cop-out. The scene with Jesse in the meth den had more emotional impact than this fantastic plane crash ever could. Leave the explosive finales to 24.

The problem with the whole "butterfly effect" rationale is that the consequences are unforeseeable. I'm sure if we were held accountable for EVERY SINGLE REACTION to EVERY ACTION we made, we'd all have blood on our hands. Pointing to an indirect reaction of Walt's actions isn't a valid argument that what he did was wrong. What if, for example, by giving a little kid a dollar, he inadvertently placed that kid at a convenience store (using the dollar to buy some candy) while it was being robbed. Is giving the kid the dollar equivocal to murdering him? NO! Was Walt wrong? Yes. Is the reason the show is claiming his action was wrong (he indirectly caused a plane crash) valid. No.

They haven't even dabbled too much in the whole SPREADING POISON THROUGHOUT 4 STATES aspect of the show and already they're aiming for this larger-than-life WALT JUST KILLED TWO PLANES WORTH OF INNOCENT PEOPLE sentimentality.

Worse yet, what's the point of foreshadowing with the black-and-white scenes when speculation is IMPOSSIBLE? Wanted to guess the significance of the pink bear? Sorry, you can't; it just randomly fell out of the plane into Walt's pool. What about Walt's glasses? Nope, not his glasses. Just a pair that looked just like his. The body bags? Just two dudes. And why not mention Jane's dad being an ATC until now? Surprise factor? You can't cry "Plot Tweest" while withholding key information.


----------



## Violent Man (Jun 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Too contrived.
> 
> First, how am I supposed to ignore that the catharsis of the entire episode relies on a HIGHLY improbable, if not downright impossible, event? I wouldn't accept it from a show I know is bad like Heroes so why would I do so for a show I laud as good? Every narrative decision BB makes can't be amazing by mere virtue that it's BB; I like to think the show is riding on more than its name.
> 
> ...



Cool story bro


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2009)

Violent Man said:


> Cool story bro


We cannot have blind fandom just yet!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2009)

While it's true to some degree i loved the ending.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 1, 2009)

Still got my heart pumping, but it wasn't as great as others.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 2, 2009)

Violent Man said:


> Cool story bro



Walter agrees with my cool story, bro.

From an interview with Cranston:



> Q: You directed the first black and white teaser in Episode 1. Did you know then that it would result in a plane crash?
> 
> A: *I didn't.* And they were trying to keep it a secret. Had I just been an actor, I wouldn't even ask. But as a director I really felt I needed to know so I could shoot it correctly -- is it supposed to be eerie? Odd? Is it scary? And so as we progressed I had more and more questions and I realized I should know where this is going. *And when I got the script and found out, I guess I'm very subjective and proprietary to the character, because even after I read it I went, "Well how am I responsible for that?"*



Abortion Doctor Killed in Church


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 2, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Gillian may call it a "Lucifer ex machina" like a pretentious knob (I prefer Diabolus ex Machina from tvtropes.org) but the flaw is the same: illogical events occurring to guarantee the desired ending without the organic progression to justify it.



If only. His exact words where;



> [The plane crash is] not a random event, but in fact a cosmic indictment of Walt's life choices of late.



From this interview Making him a much bigger pretentious knob then you gave him credit for. 

Personally i thought everything, except the whole plane thing, made up one of the better episodes this season. Like someone else said Skylar can be really annoying but she was great throughout this whole episode - especially that break up at the end. 

But the end....



Adonis said:


> You can't cry "Plot Tweest" while withholding key information.



thats exactly what i thought about it. They make us come up with crackpot theories for thirteen episodes and then they cockblock us with this unforeseeable shit.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 2, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> If only. His exact words where;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now this show is about vengeful cosmic forces punishing Walt? What the fuck is this shit? Lost?

What the fuck happened to the nuance of season 1? 

The Wire is the only "realistic" show I'll let get away with being Greek allegory because at least the "Gods" were symbolized by institutionalization and weren't literally gods.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2009)

> What I don't accept, however, is PLOT RESOLUTION hinging on some random happenstance occurrence.


Did it resolve any plot? I viewed it as just some side event....some fireworks for the finale. I don't see how it can have thematic or plot relations...or how it could come back to Walt. It still could be part of the mood of the show. 

Anyway, did I miss something or some kind of preview of season 3 that implicates blame or awareness of the crash on Walt? 
Is it because he burns the cash? 


> Walt's glasses? Nope, not his glasses. Just a pair that looked just like his. The body bags? Just two dudes. And why not mention Jane's dad being an ATC until now? Surprise factor? You can't cry "Plot Tweest" while withholding key information.


 It was cheap but effective mood foreshadowing. 

Well, I still feel that its one of the most realistic and unpredictable shows on the air.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

When does season 3 start?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2009)

Sometime in March.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Mmmkay. Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

i like this show it is really good


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't wait.

The Prisoner wasn't too bad either from what little I managed to see.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> The Prisoner wasn't too bad either from what little I managed to see.



The Prisoner was terrible. I never watched it again after seeing the first hour of the show.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2009)

It was quite bizarre.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

It wasn't that, it was the dialogue, the character interactions and the overall show. It seemed so phoney. Like it was so obvious it was a scripted show on a set.

Plus it was repetitive. Nothing really happened within that hour, just him running around everywhere doing the same shit over and over again. Honestly, it was boring.

(I'm talking about The Prisoner here if anyone wonders across this post thinking its about Breaking Bad.)


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys, it may be that I'm forgetting since it's been a while since the Season Finale, but on TV.com they said the plane crash at the end was indirectly caused by Walter.

How?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 13, 2010)

he let the air traffic controller's (Q) daughter die because he felt that she was a bad influence on Jesse...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't see them making much of a deal of his connection. I hope they don't.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 13, 2010)

This show might actually surpass my love for Dexter. The drama in it is amazing.  It's edging with dexter.


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

If season 3 is awesome, then yes, could be better than Dexter.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> he let the air traffic controller's (Q) daughter die because he felt that she was a bad influence on Jesse...


Ohhh.

Thanks. I didn't really pay attention to her tbh :3


----------



## Chee (Jan 13, 2010)

I hated that woman, I was happy when Walter just watched her die.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't wait for season 3!

And Sin go wear your BB set you had once to commemorate.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMdZpn84fV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

They are so short.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 14, 2010)

And so ambiguous.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

before this series i did not know who good of an actor the guy who plays walter is. compare to the character he played in malcom in the middle where he was goofy, he plays this more serious show good.


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't even realize it was the same guy until my friend said something. xD


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Bumping for new season.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

IT STARTS SO SOON OMG


----------



## Stroev (Mar 21, 2010)

fangasm.jpeg


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

You think they'd at least dress a little worse, knowing they'd be doing a pilgrimage.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

AW SHIT

THIS JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Bad ass slow walk from an explosion.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Sqz5dbs5zmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

I've always wanted to walk away, all badass, from an explosion.

[BOSS]like a boss.[/BOSS]

Hell yea, Joker is in the montage.


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2010)

Rofl wait, if you click that like three times, does the image change for you too?


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup, hahah. It's amusing. :33


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never heard of this show, but it sounds like a mix of Glee, Hung, and that new stupid Tuscon show on Fox.  I'll check this out though.

How good is it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 21, 2010)

How good is it? It's the best on TV atm. 

It's on again at 1am. 

Good that it's back but that premier went so fast.


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

This show will make you want to become a drug dealer.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH, that's what this is?  I've seen bits and pieces at others' house but I've never actually sat down and watched it.  Looked interesting enough, is it up on Hulu?


----------



## Chee (Mar 21, 2010)

No idea. I watched the second season on megavideo.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 22, 2010)

DON'T SPOIL IT FOR ME COCK MAGNETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 22, 2010)

That mini marathon on Sat was the first time I saw the show. I really really really like it. Awesome season premiere too.


Now I need to start watching Mad Men.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm so happy this show is back on TV. Great start for the new season.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2010)

Good premier but was a little slow paced, but this show has always build up to awesome shit so I'm ok with it starting off slow


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

> i lol at walt pretending to be a decent human being after killing so many people firsthand and dealing death on the side. great premiere.



Yea, that part where all those kids were talking about death that didn't really have a huge impact on their lives and Walt pretty much rolling his eyes was a good scene.


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol that's Walt for you, though.  I guess it's why he's so good at what he does-- both making meth and being a scientist/chemist.  He's almost way too analytical to function in reality sometimes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Why were those guys crawling on the dirt in the beginning? D:


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2010)

Going on a pilgrimage to the shrine.  You have to crawl on your belly to show how faithful you are, to show what you'll do for your faith.  There are other places where you have to go barefoot or walk on your knees as a show of piety.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 22, 2010)

Though I didn't buy all the kids in the gym whining, "WAH! WHY WOULD GOD ALLOW THIS AWFUL THING TO HAPPEN!? WHY!?" considering that it was a largely unrelated tragedy to them beyond proximity (did they have grief counseling over Haiti?) this was a great season premiere.

As much as I bitched and moaned about the plane crash, which is still deus ex machina melodrama mind you, they sold me with the consequences in five minutes. 

Also, kudos on having balls unlike shows like Dexter and the writers using their plot-shortcuts for good pacing instead of lazy resolution. Already, two major plot points have been resolved: Walt/Jesse know about Don causing the crash (meaning that plot-point can die down) and Skyler knows about Walt dealing meth. No Superman Syndrome where all the side-characters can't put two-and-two together with all the evidence right in their face.

I'm a fanboy again.


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2010)

I still hate Skyler though.  What a beetch.  And Walter Jr. is still my favorite.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> Going on a pilgrimage to the shrine.  You have to crawl on your belly to show how faithful you are, to show what you'll do for your faith.  There are other places where you have to go barefoot or walk on your knees as a show of piety.



Assumed it was something like that. 



Koi said:


> I still hate Skyler though.  What a beetch.  And Walter Jr. is still my favorite.



Walter Jr. finds out? Yay nay?


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol I bet if he found out he'd think his dad's a total badass.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2010)

> Though I didn't buy all the kids in the gym whining, "WAH! WHY WOULD GOD ALLOW THIS AWFUL THING TO HAPPEN!? WHY!?"


yeah, but you gotta believe that first kid trying to get everyone A's.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Hahah, maybe. I don't think he'll be as against it as Skyler.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 22, 2010)

Kaki said:


> yeah, but you gotta believe that first kid trying to get everyone A's.



Hell yeah. I loved how he tried to low-ball it.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2010)

Then she took the mic from him.


----------



## Koi (Mar 28, 2010)

New episode is on!



edit- rofl I love this episode already.


----------



## Chee (Mar 28, 2010)

Good episode. Loved the ending.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

Me too!  Though I can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

Amazing second episode.

Those twins are fucking amazing. So creepy.

Jesse owning his parents = Highlight of the episode.


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2010)

The guy who plays Walt was on Jimmy Falon, he said wakt was gonna turn into scarface


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 29, 2010)

^ except when Walt says "_Say hello to my lil' fren_!" it'll be Jesse who steps out of the car with two Uzi's smearing mexican cartel guts all over the landscape.

then they'll go out for pizza fried pollos.


----------



## Fei (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm certainly interested to see where all of this goes.  Walt's relationship with Skyler seems to be irreparable and his continued advances aren't helping any.  Jessie's character is in danger of becoming irrelevant since he seems to be distancing himself from Walt and I'm interested to see where hes going in the grand scheme of things.  

The most interesting future plot line that I'm looking forward to is going to be Hank's continued investigation of Heisenberg and his eventual linking of it to Walt.  Most of that is probably going to happen in future seasons but it should be good nonetheless.  

Gus is also a very intriguing character and I can almost see his eventual downfall with Walt stepping in to take his place.  Thats just a theory though and it will be fun to see what happens there.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2010)

Jesse just showed his parents.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 29, 2010)

I know Skyler is a bitch but the fact that her baby juice engorged breasts give me a chub whenever she's on screen prevents me from hating her completely.

I already feel whats coming between Skyler, Walt and Skylers boss.

Skylers boss is gonna somehow fuck shit up with the books, his company is gonna be threatened and Skyler is gonna go to Walt to ask for a bailout...that company is gonna serve as the new money laundering operation and Skyler will eventually realize that she has no moral high ground to stand on. And thus Walts empire grows...

sorry for spoiling it for you guys


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Pizza on the roof made me lol. 



Sin said:


> Amazing second episode.
> 
> Those twins are fucking amazing. So creepy.
> 
> Jesse owning his parents = Highlight of the episode.



I fokkin' loved that part where Jesse owned his parents.


----------



## Chee (Mar 29, 2010)

Guy knows Walt is too valuable to let him get killed.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

Scum said:


> oh and anyone else think the pizza on the roof was a metaphor? hmm, i wonder.


A hole in the relationship or Walt's looming guilt?



> i still wonder what pollos means


Gus owns Los Pollos Hermanos, so I think he told those two to meet him there. Los Pollos Hermanos means The Chicken Brothers.. maybe they're the brothers it was named after.


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2010)

> oh and anyone else think the pizza on the roof was a metaphor? hmm, i wonder.



Please refer to last week's episode of South Park.


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2010)

I love that the mexican brothers have had no lines yet.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Scum said:


> oh and those hitmen are so fucking badass...waiting for him to finish his shower


They are polite hitmen.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

Pollos Hermanos is just supposed to be a generic chain restaurant.  Like in this Hispanic neighborhood up in North Jersey they have El Pollo Supremo (Super Chicken, lol).  That skinny dude owns either that location or the whole chain, but 'POLLOS' obviously has significance as a place to meet or as a drop spot.  Remember when Walt got the POLLOS text when Skyler was in labor?  You probably have to show up or you lose your chance at cash/drop/whatever.

Anyone think those guys are related to Tuco?


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2010)

I think they are related to the Pollos guy. Maybe, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

I just want them to do more badassed shit.  Looked like they were going to town on something/someone with that axe in the previews.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

Gus, the thin black guy is the owner of all of them. That manager told him that he could be at anyone of the locations in town.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Gus, the thin black guy is the owner of all of them. That manager told him that he could be at anyone of the locations in town.


You mean Obama. 





Koi said:


> Anyone think those guys are related to Tuco?


Well, they did know about Tuco's uncle...


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 30, 2010)

Scum said:


> skyler is such a worthless character.  on the one hand she's willing to overlook the illegal things her boss does, yet on the other she lambastes walt for all that he does, without even asking for his reasoning. i'm getting tired of seeing her on screen.


lolwat                        .


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

Skyler dies of AIDS at the end due to that co-worker. And whatever Saul said would happen to her if she squeals. Walter goes to Disney. THE END


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2010)

They are the cousins are they not?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

Cousins? Well at least I never knew.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Skyler dies of AIDS at the end due to that co-worker. And whatever Saul said would happen to her if she squeals. Walter goes to Disney. THE END



Nice theory you've got there . I think he's her boss though.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2010)

In season 2 tuco mentions that his cousins are coming.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 31, 2010)

My beefs:

-Jesse's parents spending 400k on renovations. Really? That house wasn't worth 800k and no one would spend that much fixing-up a place just to sell it; were they making improvements out of gold and marble?

-The most it costs to "detoxify" a house used as a meth lab extensively [note that Jesse's aunt's basement was only used once] is between 10 and 90k and the most you'd get penalized for nondisclosure is a $5000 fine with a slight possibility of jail time. I looked up the laws for New Mexico.
*Cost of clean-up:* Sure why not

-Saul would be more at risk for his blackmail than the Pinkman's. He'd get disbarred and charged with extortion while a case of misrepresentation, the lowest form of fraud only pursued in light of other frauds mind you, against the Pinkman's wouldn't hold up in court. People fail to disclose such information ALL THE TIME and their son using the basement as a lab twice hardly makes the house uninhabitable or a public hazard. And how would Saul prove it? They cleaned it up. Their lawyer would have laughed his tacky, amoral ass straight to prison rather than rolling over because some slick-tongued TV lawyer made a stupid threat. 

-Anybody heard of the IRS? A guy with no trackable income whose spent the last few months in rehab can put down $400,000 cash for a house?

Saul as a whole is a walking deus ex machina and caricature.

AND

-The twins are cheesy. Between the whole silent thing and the chrome-plated axe/gaudy spacesuits, they're just not meshing with the rest of the show. That said, their crawling scene was the peak of this season.

-----------------------------------

As for the Skyler hate, it's the same as the Rita hate. We're complaining because a wife is nagging about and suspicious of her meth-dealing/serial killer husband? Oh, boo hoo, she wants to know where he goes at all times of night and is rightfully concenred he may be up to no good. 

For example, Rita wants Dexter to spend more time with the kids and is disappointed because his response is signing them up for extracurricular activities essentially pawning off the responsibility? What. A. Bitch. 
Skyler wants Walt to tell her the truth because he's used his cancer as an excuse to become increasingly distant, turn down help from wealthy benefactors over pride despite being (as far as she knows) direly strapped for cash, own a secret cell phone, consistently lie to her, and now has resorted to outright being a possessive dick? Hope the bitch dies! [/sarcasm]

Skyler's boss is "cooking the books", a fairly common practice, to skim money off the top in what is essentially a victimless crime (a company losing a bit of their bottomline hardly counts.) Walt, on the other hand, is disseminating poison throughout four states and, though granted Skyler doesn't know this, directly or indirectly killing people. Totally comparable.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

Kaki said:


> In season 2 tuco mentions that his cousins are coming.



Didn't he just mean to pick up Walt and Jesse to take them to Mexico though? I don't remember.

But I have no problem if they are his cousins.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

It would explain how they know Tuco's uncle(of course there are reasons).

And a few months ago when Isaw one of the Alien movies, I saw Tuco(and confirmed it was him by checking wikipedia!)


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 31, 2010)

Scum said:


> what part did you misunderstand? i'll break it down for you.
> 
> she ignores her bosses accounting malpractices, and even helps him hide his wrong doings
> 
> yet she won't hear walt out and acts as if he's scum of the earth, when his intentions are in fact the same.


lolwat



Adonis said:


> My beefs:
> 
> -Jesse's parents spending 400k on renovations. Really? That house wasn't worth 800k and no one would spend that much fixing-up a place just to sell it; were they making improvements out of gold and marble?
> 
> ...


cool beans


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Adonis has too much time on his hands. Just chill and go with the show flow man.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Adonis has too much time on his hands. Just chill and go with the show flow man.



Jerking off didn't take as long as I planned. Angry, I decided to rail against TV.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2010)

> Didn't he just mean to pick up Walt and Jesse to take them to Mexico though? I don't remember.


Yeah, but they found out that he got killed before they left mexico. 



> -Jesse's parents spending 400k on renovations.


I like to think they were lying. I would be surprised if it was 40k. 


> Saul as a whole is a walking deus ex machina and caricature.


Better call Saul! 



> The twins are cheesy. Between the whole silent thing and the chrome-plated axe/gaudy spacesuits, they're just not meshing with the rest of the show. That said, their crawling scene was the peak of this season.


 I thought their silent scenes with the wigi board and the waiting on the bed were well done. 

From Skylar's last talk with her boss about his motives, she may start to see Walt's motives.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

Skylar is a *fucking* bitch. I thought she was gonna throw the salad in his face, but that was way worse. Poor Ted is probably gonna get killed though cause he banged Mrs. White.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah fuck, I missed it. :<

Does Walt know?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's how the episode ended.


edit: btw best place to watch online = ninjavideo.net


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if this season ended like Dexter season 4.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 5, 2010)

3 episodes putting up with that annoying fucking bitch skylar. 3 fucking episodes in 12 episode season. episode 3 (aside from 5 minutes of 'meet) was the worse episode ever on B.D. 

The tone has been set, can we get on with the real plot now, please don't disappoint.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the happy times of this show are over. We probably won't get anymore funny Walt/Jesse cooking scenes. Pretty much it'll all be working towards Walt's inevitable death. This episode really showcased that with Skylar hoping the cancer kills him, with the cousins eager for his business with Gus to be over and most of all with Jesse starting to cook after all he's learned from Walt, if successful he could hasten Gus' protection from wearing off. So in all nothing but misfortune is headed Walts way, especially since the creator only envisioned 4 seasons. Though there's no doubt that execs will be pushing for more.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

4 seasons sound about right, one more season after this would sum up the show perfectly. I hate when it goes on too long, cause I'm hoping season 5 will be Dexter's last season too.


----------



## Koi (Apr 5, 2010)

Walt dies and Walter Junior takes over.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 5, 2010)

What did Skylar say in the end of the episode?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought I heard her say, Im dead.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> This episode really showcased that with Skylar hoping the cancer kills him


What purpose would that serve? The whole point of this show, from walts perspective, from the audience perspective would be stupid. In the end, there has to be a happy closure with walt and his family, otherwise, the first two seasons are pointless. If the shows message is to be melancholy from this point onward, save it for the _Depressed Days Of Our Lives._


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> What did Skylar say in the end of the episode?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



She said "I fucked Ted"


----------



## Stroev (Apr 5, 2010)

At least the twins may have their own agenda soon, due to it being stated that they'll act on their own if Obama/black Pollos guy doesn't finish business with White.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2010)

Twins are still interesting.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2010)

> We probably won't get anymore funny Walt/Jesse cooking scenes.


 No, they will get their chemistry back. 


I think the twins are still interesting. What do you want from them? And would you be happy if they acted in a way very different from that?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

Yesterday's episode was called I.F.T...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2010)

My mistake. 

Hey, did Gus ever say anything about the harmful effects of fried chicken? I can't remember if it was him or someone else.


----------



## Fei (Apr 6, 2010)

The series will probably end in 2 or 3 more seasons with about 12 episodes per season.  I just see it as being a long road to the bottom with Walt starting to drag everyone else in his life down with him.  I don't see any happy endings here.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone else looking at the possibility of Jesse dying?  I mean, I know the writers said they love him and had originally intended to shuffle him out at the end of the first season, but he could become a liability, eventually.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2010)

> i don't want to see them do this same old act until the season concludes. i wanna see some personality. it's going to become gimmicky if they keep it up.


 Have you considered that that 'act' is their personality? They don't shake it even when they are alone. I think it makes them pretty intimidating, if they shake it too much it would make it look like they have been fronting.  But I agree that we don't want them to be flat, we want them to stay realistic enough to believe.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 6, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She said "I fucked Ted"




*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT WHORE!!!!


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't blame Skylar at all for doing what she did. I don't agree with it but I don't blame her. Walt's (well has been) acting like a naive jackass.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriously though she doesn't forgive Walt after how he said it was all for the people he loves, but Ted's stealing money for the same reason and she bangs him and then brags about it? Fuck Skylar, in my opinion she is eviler than Walt.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2010)

Yea, she's pretty fucked.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2010)

I feel so bad for Walter Junior, though.  Seriously.  And I like how he's not going by 'Flynn' any more, which I think pisses Skyler off.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2010)

Flynn was a terrible name.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

That said though Walt has been acting obnoxious this past episode but if I were him I'd also refuse to move out of my house. I never got that by the way, how it's always the husband who has to move out or sleep on the couch or shit like that. Not me though, def not me.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2010)

Because Skyler has been a domineering bitch the entire series.


----------



## Sin (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope the twins go back for Walt, find Skylar, and slaughter her.

With that hatchet.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2010)

I just started watching this show from season 1, almost done with season 2. 

Probably the best damn show I've ever watched since Lost.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 9, 2010)

You should watch Dexter too cause you seen to share my taste in shows.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 11, 2010)

I started watching Dexter as your told me. It's pretty good, Finished season 1 but the show is really slow. Nothing really happens in some episodes and it seems dragging most of time.

Have to say I prefer Breaking Bad over Dexter.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember the first season being the best one lmao. 

edit: actually no, the fourth season was the best after about halfway in. After reading season summaries, I like Breaking Bad more too.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel breaking bad is better then Dexter too but Dexter is pretty damn good. New episode so far pretty good but as always first half of the season is quite slow.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2010)

Sooooooooo is Hank's partner playing for both teams or what?


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

What do you mean Koi?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

Gomez isn't a dirty cop...Anyways good episode. Gus is still showing to be a stand up business man giving Walt half the cash. Still hating Skylar, didn't think she'd _keep_ sleeping with Ted and Walt should be pissed that she isn't letting him stay with his daughter and I was hoping he banged the principal because her character is there for someone to bang.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)

Missed the last episode due to a trip to Chicago.

Is there anywhere I can watch it, or can someone give me the lowdown on what happened?


----------



## Sin (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so torn on Skylar. On one hand she's super hot, on the other she's a total cunt.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2010)

Skylar is a hypocrite bitch who deserves to be killed off in this show. Also, to a person who said Skylar is like Rita from Dexter, she isn't. She isn't like Rita at all. Rita is an innocent woman whos crime is only caring about her family. Skylar in other hand, is a hypocrite evil woman who is willing to protect and at the same time, have an affair with a person who is also breaking the law by evading taxes, but also trying to hurt Walter at the same time by telling him that she is having an affair. She is an evil selfish cunt who only cares about her feeling. I hope the cartel cousins get to her somehow and hatchet her ass off from this show.


----------



## Koi (Apr 18, 2010)

Dear Skyler,

Congratulations!  Nobody feels sorry for you!


-Everyone


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 19, 2010)

Soon Walt will be in the basement, mixin' up the medicine.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 19, 2010)

He's gonna have a new partner. I'm wondering how he and jessie will ever get back together.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 19, 2010)

'Respect the Chemistry' has to become a new meme.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 19, 2010)

Jesse is royally screwed. With the buyer and his lawyer ditching him and with Hank closing down on him. The guy was never lucky since the beginning of this show.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 20, 2010)

Watched it up until the current episode. A nice show, but I find it slightly overrated (seen people calling it best show ever and such). Slow pacing, and sometimes too much melodrama (I get a similar vibe as from Nip/Tuck as if they're deliberately trying to shock you above all else, breaks suspension of disbelief. Like Walt's sudden shifts in attitudes).


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 20, 2010)

Respect the Chemistry bitches

Good episode. Skylar is such a bitch, I hate her more and more with each passing episode. Walt is becoming more badass, which is awesome


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 25, 2010)

ezxx said:


> walt's such a dick
> 
> i wonder if jesse's gonna do something stupid like try to kill him, and in the process get himself taken out.
> 
> also, i still can't empathize with the wife. such a shitty person.


Jesse's an ungrateful punk. Without Walt, Jesse is nothing, he was nothing but a junky before Walt was involved in making meth. Not to mention, Walt saved his ass couple of times from Tuco. Also, Jesse couldn't have gotten the half million dollars without Walt. Jesse thinks Walt is being unfair to him just because Walt keeps judging him. Jesse will crawl back to Walt begging soon.

Respect the chemisty, respect Haisenberg, bitches.


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn, Hank can't catch a break this season.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2010)

Dammit, I missed it again. :<


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh gawd, the coffee scene was fucking hilarious and the cousins SPOKE! Man Hank is gonna be so pissed that he got played that is if he isn't dead before that. Though Hank will probably kill the cousins since they serve no purpose.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be pissed if they kill off Hank. He's one of the most entertaining character in this show.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 26, 2010)

Shit just got serious. 

The show is not going to last forever. One twin could kill hank and he could kill one of them.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel really bad for Hank.

First getting punk'd, and now this.


----------



## Sin (Apr 28, 2010)

I hadn't seen the last two weeks. Just did.

Awesome eps. I can't wait for Hank to get axe'd. He's just annoying.

I hope Walt lets Jesse back in 

And the new lab is amazing.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sin said:


> I hope Walt lets Jesse back in
> 
> And the new lab is amazing.


Walt doesn't need Jesse, he's doing better than ever (assuming that effective drug manufacturing constitutes as "better" of course ).


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder if they plan on letting Hank get killed, have Skylar figure out it is Walt's fault, then have her flip out and go to the police in order to end the show.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd rather see Walt go into BAMF mode again. Him getting arrested would be a pretty poor ending imo.


----------



## Stroev (May 2, 2010)

I wonder if the end will be End of Evangelion style. Just crossed my mind, with the dark tones both have.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2010)

Awesome ending!


----------



## Fei (May 3, 2010)

After this episode I'm convinced that Jessie is ultimately going to be Walt's downfall.  Jessie is developing somewhat of a conscience and he clearly dislikes what hes become.  Right now hes only doing it because he doesn't know how to live any other way.  This is also a show that remembers it's past and I can't help thinking that at some point Jessie will find out that Walt caused his girlfriend to die and it will set him off.

My other thought from this episode is a bit more mundane, how inept are these hitmen?  Both of them have been developed all season to be these seasoned killers / ultimate badasses who've killed efficiently before.  Not only do they fail to kill an unarmed Hank, one of them is actually struck by his car which is immobile during his approach and the other one leaves a conscious Hank in reach of a gun.  To borrow a meme from this forum it's a prime example of plot ki.  Another minor problem was that Hank was given a minute's worth of warning here.  Now if this were me, I would have just driven away as fast as I could (assuming I didn't panic and I don't think Hank paniced to the extent that he lost control).

Assuming the one that was hit by the car is dead (and I think the episode made that fairly clear), what sense does it make to spend all the time developing these characters up and just kill them like that?  I guess it made the scene more dramatic but it's one scene in the middle of the season.  Is their boss going to keep coming at Walt and Hank?  I guess the most likely explanation is that the show feels it needs a clear threat/antagonist and they didn't want Gus to assume that role just yet.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2010)

The other twin didn't die. He is most likely critically injured. 

I'm pretty sure Hank is going to die. But like what I've said, he wasn't gonna go down before taking out one of the twins.

BTW, the guy on the phone who warned Hank is most likely Gus.


----------



## Sin (May 3, 2010)

The Hank vs Twins fight was pretty cool.

Of course it's plot that the twin randomly decided not to shoot him point blank, but hey, it's to be expected.

Jesse and Walt together again


----------



## ExoSkel (May 3, 2010)

I'm beginning to dislike Jesse.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if Hank is going to die. It would be interesting to throw a spanner into the plot, just as Walt thought things were getting back on track. On the other hand, I think they would have made his last breath the ending scene of the episode, if they were going to kill him off. Maybe he'll die in hospital.



ExoSkel said:


> The other twin didn't die. He is most likely critically injured.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Hank is going to die. But like what I've said, he wasn't gonna go down before taking out one of the twins.
> 
> BTW, the guy on the phone who warned Hank is most likely Gus.



Even if the other twin lives, he'll either be paralysed, arrested, or at the very least recovering for the remainder of this season. I'll be surprised if he's still the main threat to Walt.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2010)

I think Hank dying would be interesting.  Walt had little guilt over Jesse's addict girlfriend's death, who he pretty much killed himself.  Hank is close, though, he's another story.  I think it would throw a wrench into the good guy/bad guy mentality that him and Jesse are battling with.


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2010)

The cousins really botched that assassination job. 

I have no idea what's next, but I thought they wanted to do one more season after this one. 

Walt's cancer will come back and I expect they will bring in a new character/element or two.


----------



## Adonis (May 3, 2010)

Regardless of the plot contrivances (You're really going for the chrome axe after firing 50 shots in the DEA/Legal office/whatever parking lot rather than, I don't know, finishing the job and running?) watching Jesse spew straight bile and venom toward Hank/Walt and Hank being humanized to the point I honestly no longer want him to die makes this episode amazing to me. The writing as far as dialogue goes was pitch-perfect and the pacing actually had a sense of purpose.

I mean seriously, Jesse's whole "...until he finally puts a gun in his mouth just to get me out of his head!" speech was awesome, if a bit too...I don't know, rehearsed. and his breakdown with Walt was great. Between his and Dean Norris' (Hank) performances, this episode alone ought to absolutely gangbang the Emmies and the Golden Globes.

There was quite a few trite, albeit cool, moments (Tio fake drowning one of the twins to teach the value of family seems straight out of the Gangster cliche handbook), but I hope the show keeps going in this direction.

That said, the convenient guardian angel caller was one contrivance over the line but that's Gillian for you.

10/10 

-----------------------------------

As for why Hank didn't drive away: remember the last prank call he got? Add that to the way they've been emphasizing his panic attacks and you have a classic case of freezing under pressure and flipping into survival mode. Think about it and ignore that you, as the audience, know the threat is legit. If you got that call and only had a minute to react, would you flip out and burn rubber at the behest of some mystery caller?


----------



## Big Boss (May 3, 2010)

I was half expecting that his struggle to put the bullet in the gun would just made his death more tragic. I was yelling "HURRY THE FUCK UP" like a madman when the other twin was getting the axe.


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2010)

Adonis giving an episode 10/10?

Holy fuck.


----------



## Adonis (May 3, 2010)

This episode was to Breaking Bad what "Cold Snap" was to Heroes. Only while "Cold Snap" merely made an awful show bearable, this episode took an already good show and knocked it into the stratosphere. 

It just had that feeling of a new writer (which I looked up and found out they brought in a guy from The X-Files ) who really knew how to nail scenes and a great director (also recruited from last season's "4 Days Out.") Instantly you notice that the writing is visibly audibly sharper and the episode could thrive almost as a standalone. I love that. The cinematography was above even BB's usual standards. Add some of the best suspense since...I can remember and we have a winner.

I mean, any show that can take me from "It'd be at least interesting if Hank died." to "OH GOD! OH GOD! OH GOD! DON'T LET HIM DIE!" in less than an hour must either be really powerfully-written or flat-out manipulative. Either case, mission accomplished.

I'll concede that Jesse's first speech was over-written. More the writer showing off than organic dialogue warranted by the situation/speaker. Still chilling. And what asshole decided to show a preview for next episode DURING this episode? His mother should have swallowed his dumb ass.


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2010)

Breaking Bad 4 lyf


----------



## Sin (May 4, 2010)

Speaking of Breaking Bad's awesomeness: discount brand viagra pfizer


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2010)

> That said, the convenient guardian angel caller was one contrivance over the line but that's Gillian for you.


 I would believe that Hank and the twins killing each other would be just what Gus wanted. 

I was not rooting for Hank as much as most people, I was more surprised by the botched assassination job. I was, however, laughing with joy when Gus let the cousins loose on Hank at the end of the episode before. What can I say? I like the dynamic duo best.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Regardless of the plot contrivances (You're really going for the chrome axe after firing 50 shots in the DEA/Legal office/whatever parking lot rather than, I don't know, finishing the job and running?) watching Jesse spew straight bile and venom toward Hank/Walt and Hank being humanized to the point I honestly no longer want him to die makes this episode amazing to me. The writing as far as dialogue goes was pitch-perfect and the pacing actually had a sense of purpose.
> 
> I mean seriously, Jesse's whole "...until he finally puts a gun in his mouth just to get me out of his head!" speech was awesome, if a bit too...I don't know, rehearsed. and his breakdown with Walt was great. Between his and Dean Norris' (Hank) performances, this episode alone ought to absolutely gangbang the Emmies and the Golden Globes.
> 
> ...



Agree with this pretty much. That speech really was great, reason why Jesse is still my fave character.


----------



## Kaki (May 4, 2010)

I like jessie but I want him to get back to his old self. 

Everyone is so on edge...and I think it will get worse.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2010)

Don't blame em, they are all in fucked up situations. I like how Jessie's changing though to be honest.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2010)

Rewatching season 1...amazing show.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Daaaaamn, they killed off the other twin.


----------



## Adonis (May 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Daaaaamn, they killed off the other twin.



He didn't have any legs! 

The brightest future he had was Tio jr. without the bell.


----------



## Koi (May 10, 2010)

Augh!!  I need to stop having shit I gotta do on Sunday nights! D8  God dammit, Mother's Day dinner and final paper.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2010)

Adonis said:


> He didn't have any legs!
> 
> The brightest future he had was Tio jr. without the bell.



He could've ran someone over with a wheel chair or something.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

>/v/
>misses an episode or two by forgetting
>misses this one due to blackout at 10:02


----------



## Kaki (May 10, 2010)

Another amazing episode. Gus is the BOSS. 

They show it at 10 11 and 1am.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 10, 2010)

Gus has been Walt's guardian angel so far. He won't keep that up if Walt breaks the promise he made.


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2010)

Wobbly table scene was cool, though I don't really understand what it's purpose was. Maybe to remind us how "real" the characters are? Also Skylar defending Walt when Marie was blaming him for getting mixed up with Jesse was a surprise.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Skylar is just going to accept the fact that Walt is now some kind of drug supplier. Seriously, who is she to bitch about? She slept with a criminal who is tax evading.


----------



## perman07 (May 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Wobbly table scene was cool, though I don't really understand what it's purpose was. Maybe to remind us how "real" the characters are? Also Skylar defending Walt when Marie was blaming him for getting mixed up with Jesse was a surprise.


I think it was to show another instance of Walt's social awkwardness where he does something seemingly unaware of the setting.. Like when he held that speech in the gym hall after the plain crash, or his protracted story about the green lights in the last episode.


----------



## Man in Black (May 17, 2010)

Not one post on that amazing episode last night?


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2010)

Hahah, that was a brilliant false story she told Marie.


----------



## Man in Black (May 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Hahah, that was a brilliant false story she told Marie.


Yeah,  that was a great scene.

And the speech Jesse gave in rehab was amazing and perfectly executed.

This show has the best acting I've ever seen on any TV show.


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2010)

I just wish Jesse would go a brain. Ugh.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 17, 2010)

I was luled when Jessie was advertising at the rehab.


----------



## Adonis (May 17, 2010)

"There's no way they are that goddamn stupid!"

My mantra for the episode. Between Marie eating up the most convoluted, overdrawn and unconvincingly-told lie of the decade and Jesse completely disregarding the need to launder his money (then skimming drugs off the top from his, in his word, "Kafkaesque" boss, I couldn't believe how few brain cells were being passed around at any moment.

I've heard a fan interpretation that sort of put Jesse's bad decisions into perspective, but ultimately you're left with a spoiled idiot who thinks he's untouchable in spite of how many times he's been hospitalized and/or on the verge of arrest. He thought more lucidly as a pot-smoking meth head than he does sober. At least then he had the most basic inkling of self-preservation.


----------



## Stroev (May 17, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I've heard a fan interpretation that sort of put Jesse's bad decisions into perspective, but ultimately you're left with a spoiled idiot who thinks he's untouchable in spite of how many times he's been hospitalized and/or on the verge of arrest. He thought more lucidly as a pot-smoking meth head than he does sober. At least then he had the most basic inkling of self-preservation.


Being that stupid kinda suits Jessie, though.

I WENT OVER THIS LIKE 10 TIMES YO


----------



## ExoSkel (May 17, 2010)

I'm growing tired of Jesse. I sympathized with him in earlier seasons, but now, I think he is going to be one of those type of character who is going to fuck it all up and somehow survive in the end. In short, annoying.


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2010)

Jessy is seriously getting way to greedy and Walt is just turning into a fucking idiot. Both of these two need to get there shit together. 

Is anyone also finding this season to be a bit boring? Its been going pretty slow and the assassins did a piss poor job of doing an assignation job.


----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2010)

Jesse was hilarious this episode.

And I wonder if that fly is a symbol that Walt can't overcome obstacles without Jesse's help(as he was the one who killed the fly). Especially the last scene with the fly in Walt's room.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 24, 2010)

This episode was intended to be a comic relief between Jesse and Walt. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Stroev (May 24, 2010)

Way to dash my chance at making a smart post.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

Good episode, few laughs. Good to see em back to having a comic episode. Reminded me of the episode in season 2 when they got stuck in the desert.


----------



## Kaki (May 24, 2010)

They were teasing the possibility of him telling Jessie what he did to Jane. 

Walt needs to get reexamined, shit is serious.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Weird episode. I miss Walt using chemistry.


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2010)

An episode about a fly. Do not know if want.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 24, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Jesse was hilarious this episode.
> 
> And I wonder if that fly is a symbol that Walt can't overcome obstacles without Jesse's help(as he was the one who killed the fly). Especially the last scene with the fly in Walt's room.



The fly to me was a personification of Walt's obsessive compulsiveness, guilt, lies, and depression.


Good episode. The ladder scene was tense as fuck.


----------



## Kaki (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was a little worried they were going to drop Jessie.


----------



## Adonis (May 24, 2010)

Filler episode with a good endgame.

When people start gushing over "symbolism" you can almost always be certain that any actual plot-moving was suspended, and considering we're in the midst of an already slow season (three episodes away from the finale with NO pending plot points), do we really have time for a glorified "4 Days Out"? 

People keep mentioning "character development" and "bonding" but what did we learn about either Walt or Jesse that we haven't known since earlier episodes? Walt is a guilt-ridden neurotic mess and Jesse is being self-destructive because he's misses Jane. All of the "opossum" stories and "perfect death" speeches can't emphasize this in a way a normal, plot-relevant episode couldn't.

As beautifully-shot and paced as the whole "ladder/Jane conffesion" was, one of my favorite scenes, you must admit it did all end in a total anti-climax, undercut more by Jesse switching back to "fuck you, Walt" mode about the missing meth, thus everything will be back to status quo next week.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2010)

True not the best episode but overall got a few laughs out of it, always nice. Also the tense ladder scene was great, really thought was about to say it.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

That episode was kinda lame no big confession. Filler episode.


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2010)

> thus everything will be back to status quo next week.


We will see. Not sure if Walt will be, it's up to them though. 

It's either a slow season that is about to explode from some new angle or it's not going to work as a traditional season with an arc but more of the overall show.


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2010)

It's not a filler episoed it's a "breather" one..

They do this (like the trickster eppies in supernatural) so people can be ready for the ballz to the wallz awesome eppie next week



I hope


----------



## Stroev (May 26, 2010)

The ebola joke was pretty good.


----------



## Time Expired (May 26, 2010)

The last episode was...Kafkaesque.  

Not bad.  I was sweating it a bit cause Walt let the cat out of the bag last time he was doped up - and Jessie dumped about 50 billion sleeping pills into that coffee cup.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2010)

meh.


I think the fly means the cancer spread to the brain.


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2010)

Don't think this season will get another episode that was as good as One Minute. Here's to hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 31, 2010)

So Jessie is going to get revenge? The volume of the convo with the girl was too low I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Stroev (May 31, 2010)

Huh? The only action I'm seeing him doing is eliminating Thomas/Tomas and the rest of the competition.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

In season two, Thomas killed Jesse's friend, Combo, at the behest of the dealers who operate in that territory. His death spiralled Jesse into an intense meth binge, which in turn made him drag Jane out of her sobriety. He's putting the blame for both of those deaths on those dealers, so he's not trying to eliminate the competition, he's out for revenge.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 7, 2010)

That was just to fucking epic tonight holy fuck. Walt is way to bad ass.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 7, 2010)

WORDS CANNOT DESCRIBE THE ENDING OF THIS EPISODE. SBUIVOBSFUDBVISBUDBVIABOVAIBVYIBDUFIBVDFUIBVISDUZBIUDNBDFNBOUDI/.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

I fucking gasped for air. Motherfuck.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

I did as well. Holy shit, Walt. What the hell!


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 7, 2010)

:amazed

My face for a minute after the end of the episode. Holy fucking shit.

I'm a little surprised though that Gus let the dealers see his face.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

Heisenberg is a badass muh'fucker.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2010)

Jesse steping it up against child involvement, alright!

And then Walt becomes badass!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone hit me up with DL? Saw the ending, walt...holy shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone hit me up with DL? Saw the ending, walt...holy shit.



I've sent it to you.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, had to pause for a minute as Jesse was walking towards them. That shit was intense! No doubt there will be repercussions next episode, but they did the right thing!


----------



## PheonixIsh (Jun 7, 2010)

I will seriously be pissed if Gus makes a big deal out of this..
They were just a couple of low life street dealers, they shouldn't have even been able to see Gus' face, that's inconsistency for ya. Regardless though, I still love this show.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 7, 2010)

PheonixIsh said:


> I will seriously be pissed if Gus makes a big deal out of this..
> They were just a couple of low life street dealers, they shouldn't have even been able to see Gus' face, that's inconsistency for ya. Regardless though, I still love this show.


We don't know how high up on the ranks they were really, and do you really think Gus should have no problem with the makers of his product killing the sellers?

Especially after he tried to solve it civilly?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy shit the ending of the episode was epic. Season Finale next week, Is there going to be another season or is the last one?


----------



## perman07 (Jun 8, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Holy shit the ending of the episode was epic. Season Finale next week, Is there going to be another season or is the last one?


Shows like this usually have a resolution where the main guy can't continue his secret life, whether it's for good or bad reasons. I'm thinking it's possible this show will have a The Shield-like conclusion, only less tragic. Everything might fall apart.

So yeah, I definitely think there will be at least 1 season, maybe 2.

EDIT: Btw, anyone else enjoyed the theme of half-measures? It's kind of universal..


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 9, 2010)

fly episode was a good counter act to develope the character and settle the two guys together alone. A lot of bonding in the fly episode, just restrengthened their partnership. Slow episode with good character development, and then fast forward the next episode with speedy plot, and deux ex machina.





rumours are going by the writers "thoughts" in his interviews, show has one more season and it will end with Walt dying, but in the end everything he wanted for his family, relatives and jessy will end nicely. 


....









oh yeah CALL SAUL!


----------



## Sin (Jun 9, 2010)

Motherfucking "Half Measures" episode was amazing.

When I saw Walt pick up the gun I was like "He's not going to..." and then BAM, headshot.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2010)

Better Call Saul confrimed for best website.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 13, 2010)

Last week was beyond belief.  Walt really put it on the line for Jessie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I seriously didn't see Gus pressing forward as fast as he did.  Walt played this incredibly well (he even managed to mind-screw Mike long enough to play his last card) - and perhaps it's something Gus can respect?  Given what Gus just did south of the border, he may just see Walt in a different light.  But how will Gus view this through the lens of "never make the same mistake twice." Especially with his production issue.  

I can only wonder if Gus will be eclipsed by Walt.  Walt read Gus well enough - twice really - but Gus never saw this coming.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

The wait for next season is gonna be brutal, amazing episode.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Didn't love the finale...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 14, 2010)

damn, say what you want about Jesse...but he came through for Walt *BIG TIME*.

this is gonna be an UGLY stalemate next season.


----------



## Chee (Jun 14, 2010)

My guess is that Walt ends up killing Gus and becomes a bad ass drug boss.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope next season we see the return of Walt using chemistry as a weapon again.

The Fulminated Mercury scene  from S1 was just so great.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> damn, say what you want about Jesse...but he came through for Walt *BIG TIME*.


Sort of, Jesse got Walt a stay of execution for saving Jesse's ass from a situation he'd already saved his ass from.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 14, 2010)

Knowing the writers and the head writer, I don't think Jesse killed the guy. Some crazy plot will be created how the tables have turned. The entire season Walt and Jesse have had their backs to the wall and Walt finally was cornered farther than he's ever been, the bad guys have had their way, but now the good guys if you want to call them that, have a paradigm shift.

Obama who has a spanish accent, is going to come down next season. Obama you better call Saul, because you're screwed. Oh wait, you can't call Saul.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ooh, I love the conclusion! Killing to make yourself indispensible is not a strategy I can remember having seen in fiction before.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Ooh, I love the conclusion! Killing to make yourself indispensible is not a strategy I can remember having seen in fiction before.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 14, 2010)

^Serious. If you can think of a bunch of counter-examples, please bring them.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome episode.

Walt: *badass* "Yeah" *jacket pop*


----------



## Adonis (Jun 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't love the finale...



I'm ambivalent.

Powerful end scene, Walt's a badass, and Aaron Paul gave a powerful performanceYADAYADAYADAYADA!

What I don't like is that this finale is only contingent on the last 3 episodes. Peripheral characters, the exception being a cameo from Skylar, don't even appear at all thus reducing all of their subplots to filler (Hank and the twins) or shit that won't begin until next season (Skylar and the car wash.) Are you telling me that all it took to get Gus, Walt, and Jesse at such a staunch, unforgiving impasse was a single argument over authority? That killing Beavis and Butthead, who shouldn't even know the big boss on a face-to-face basis so much as be his "trusted men",  is *the line* between having you whacked? Tell me one thing before episode 11 that's relevant to this finale.  Even Gale, who was gone half the season, could have been introduced as a new character with little change to the plot.

And what's to say Gus won't find another Gale and force Walt to teach him at gunpoint or just grow frustrated with Walt and kill him outright? Gus apparently has all the subtlety of a brick to the teeth these days. And what the fuck is up with Gus sounding like Buggin' Out from Do the Right Thing all of a sudden? That accent, which I assumed was a temporary thing for intimidation, is atrocious.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, the ending was pretty ambiguous, Jesse may have shot his hands or something along those lines.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Yeah, the ending was pretty ambiguous, Jesse may have shot his hands or something along those lines.


Vince Gilligan said the ending was not meant to be ambiguous and that Jesse shot Gale.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I'm ambivalent.
> 
> Powerful end scene, Walt's a badass, and Aaron Paul gave a powerful performanceYADAYADAYADAYADA!
> 
> ...





> What I also find beautiful about _Breaking Bad_ is even amidst the  chaos, the show is shockingly simple. Skyler was barely in this episode,  even though the last few episodes built to her having a much larger  role in the proceedings. Hank wasn't around either, despite talk of the  DEA. _Breaking Bad_ has become a show that's alright with loose  ends, morally ambiguous ground, and playing to the top of its audience's  intelligence. I was shouting at the TV last night, alone in my  apartment, unable to cope with the show ending the way it did.* But all  the best shows on TV tell only the stories they want to, and nothing  more.* And all I need to know is right there on the screen: Heisenberg  has arrived.



TV.com guy phrased it beautifully.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Despite agreeing with Moff's law, I found myself just enjoying this finale. It was bad-ass, so the parts about who was there and who wasn't didn't matter to me.

One thing I fully agree with Adonis on though, Gus is not convincing when he gets furious over Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Finale was amazing; whatever the fuck it is you guys are talking about is irrelevant.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh, I don't want to wait another year. :|

At least Dexter starts in the fall.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Wee bit off topic.

So what's your thoughts on Rubicon?


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm guessing season 4 is gonna start in March? That sucks.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes it should. I wonder if this would be a more active thread if it turned into a General AMC thread, or at least for originals.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 28, 2010)

It would be more active, but it would also be convoluted.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah.

Nice ava. That from Gorillaz?


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2010)

Season 4 should be starting next July.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

July?!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Nice ava. That from Gorillaz?



Yeah, it's Stuart Pot / 2D.


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah,


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet.

And AW MAN.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 29, 2010)

That sucks majorly. O.O I feel deprived.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 29, 2010)

> but let's just say next season the sh*t is really going to hit the fan. It's hard to comprehend that anymore could possibly hit the fan, but they're going to have to get a bigger fan and a bigger sh*t for season four to top last season.



lolololololol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 1, 2011)

This show is awesome..


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice price on season 2 at Best Buy, unfortunately no S1.


----------



## Jing (Jan 1, 2011)

I need to buy season 3 when it comes out on DVD. A friend of mine bought me the first two seasons for my birthday awhile back.


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 15, 2011)

*Breaking Bad*

has anyone actually heared of the tv series "breaking bad"?
i surely hope so, because its currently one of the reasons, i even watch television!

its a Comedy-Drama crossover with a crazy plot, but incredibly relatable characters. it has won six emmy awards already in only 3 seasons and is unbelievably addicting.

here is a fan made trailer, that gives a rough perception about the actual plot:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--z4YzxlT8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2011)

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880
I absolutely love this show, shame the wait for next season is so long!


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 15, 2011)

One of the most underrated TV shows out now.


----------



## berserking_fury (Jan 15, 2011)

One of the last few shows I would even bother to turn on my tv to watch weekly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm currently catching up with the show with AMC's generosity to replay all the previous seasons to bring in newcomers.  I gotta say, I love this show. Very witty and badass.

I feel bad for not watching it earlier .


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 16, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880
> I absolutely love this show, shame the wait for next season is so long!




oops sorry my bad!
is it just me or is the search function kinda flawed? 
i typed "breaking bad" in the search bar and there were only unrelated threads displayed


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 17, 2011)

i think anyone will remember this tune 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1j2IU8-0[/YOUTUBE]


 

this, is not meth!

the soundtrack of the series and the way it's integrated into the story is fucking amazing


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 17, 2011)

Breaking bad has one of the best TV show soundtracks I've seen. <3 this show so much


----------



## humpa (Jan 24, 2011)

show is just so amazing, how it can carry itself at such an intense level through strong writing, acting, directing.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 24, 2011)

humpa said:


> show is just so amazing, how it can carry itself at such an intense level through strong writing, acting, directing.



Yeah it's amazing.  Unfortunately for you, however, is it's as addictive as the substance they push in the show.  Now you're screwed until this summer.


----------



## Jing (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks like they started filming Season 4.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweeeet! I didn't wana look at the article properly in case of spoilers, but is it normal to film the whole season this much in advance or is it done earlier/later. I wonder if we'll get those webisodes that were promised to bridge the long gap.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 12, 2011)

It does seem a little eraly to me. Also strange that they put it off so far. AMC does not have anything this spring.


----------



## King of the Pirates (Mar 5, 2011)

*Breaking Bad*

My favorite show right now, and probably of all time. So dramatic and intense. Acting/Casting is perfect, and the plot is one of the most intriguing stories I have ever experienced. 

Back when Lost was in it's early days, you get that "holy crap what's going to happen next" feeling at the end of every episode and ( sometimes ) scene ( this didn't happen nearly as much around early season 3, a reason why i stopped watching, lol ). Anyway, Breaking Bad is the definition of that feeling. 

If you have never seen or heard of it, and are even slightly interested in knowing what it is about, go here if your to lazy to google it:



Season 4 begins this summer. I so can't wait!!! 

Any fans of this amazing show here?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2011)

Shit....Just got done with Season 3. I fucking love this show!!! The most underrated show I've seen. 

And with that cliff hanger......Season 4 cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

Finished season one awhile back and just wrapped up season 2 last week and now I'm halfway through season three.  What a great show, I regret sleeping on this one for so long.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Finished season one awhile back and just wrapped up season 2 last week and now I'm halfway through season three.  What a great show, *I regret sleeping on this one for so long.*



Me to. I didn't have the luxury to the access of the boxsets,so I had to wait every week for two encore episodes.


----------



## Halo (Mar 31, 2011)

lol when I saw this thread bumped I thought there was some great announcement like BB was coming back on earlier. I can only dream....


----------



## Jing (Mar 31, 2011)

AMC does reruns for this on Wednesday nights still right?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 9, 2011)

finished season 3 ...love this show


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone know when season 4 is due?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 9, 2011)

What do you guys think about _The Killing?_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 10, 2011)

Season 4 is July 2011 IIRC


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 23, 2011)

Best show on television, i have absolutely nothing but good things to say about this show. It's perfect. The writer obviously cares about his craft.

Why did it take so long to continue. from what i remember the interviews from the creator, he wants to create something to his best quality and the studios are giving him the creative freedom to do so.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 23, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> Best show on television, i have absolutely nothing but good things to say about this show. It's perfect. The writer obviously cares about his craft.
> 
> Why did it take so long to continue. from what i remember the interviews from the creator, he wants to create something to his best quality and the studios are giving him the creative freedom to do so.


Breaking Bad is my favorite show ever,and the only show to take down 24(was my best for a while).

Bryan Cranston's performance for Walter is Oscar winning work. 

I also love how Walter is able retain the best parts of a character so well. He can be emotional, funny,and a huge badass all at the same time.  It's a very underrated show.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2011)

Breaking Bad is my vote for the best show on tv (besides Dr Who)

It's not my favorite (The Wire owns that spot with an iron fist) but it's damn great.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish a trailer would come out soon .


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah it sucks this years season is so far away last year the season started as of now. can't wait to see what new baddies we get this season.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 24, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah it sucks this years season is so far away last year the season started as of now. can't wait to see what new baddies we get this season.


I read somewhere that a cold cartel hitman named Gaff will be introduced.Looks like Mike the cleaner is about to have his hands full.It'll be cartel vs cartel, badass hitman vs badass hitman this season  .I absolutely loved the way Mike went splinter cell on the 4 mexican guys in the last episode with nothing but a silenced pistol.


----------



## kaz (May 19, 2011)

so badass.


----------



## Time Expired (May 19, 2011)

^ Jesse looking like a bit of a hardass.


----------



## Jing (May 31, 2011)

Are you ready? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFsfEUtDmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (May 31, 2011)

Man, not a single new clip. Then again, I kinda don't want one, as I would love for everything to be a surprise, but still, the wait is agonizing


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

This has been an impossibly long wait.  I really don't know what they were thinking in this - or even whether or not they had a choice (for whatever reason/scheduling, problems, etc.) 

Fortunately we had Cranston on SNL to tide us over  He must have lost a serious bet and had to appear as


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 31, 2011)

Jing said:


> Are you ready?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alFsfEUtDmQ[/YOUTUBE]


My body is ready .


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2011)

Wouldn't mind it be a series finale season. Season 3 was a little wonky to be honest. Will buy the blu ray next week to make sure, but I remember disliking it in a few ways. Loved the hell out of season 1-2 though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought season 1 was good,but not as great as 2 and 3 IMO.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 5, 2011)

I've only started to watch this a month ago, but man, this show is so epic. I'm @ the first few episodes of season 2 atm, and Tuco just died. That episode was so intense, it literally had be screaming at my TV. Great Episode.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 14, 2011)

Big fan of this show. Can't wait for season 4


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 14, 2011)

Evil Walt!   Run!! 
​
 he looks totally evil in the pic.  He's got his _fulminated mercury_ face on.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2011)

^Like Walter said,the game has changed. It's time for Heisenberg to take the wheel .


----------



## Jing (Jun 15, 2011)

I heard someone is gonna get killed off in the premiere...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a strong feeling Walt is gonna double cross and possibly kill Gus at one point this season, and take control of his business.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

July 17th is so far away.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope to god Gus,Mike or Saul don't get it in the premiere,though I have a feeling it's going to be Saul because he gave Mike wrong info on Jesse's whereabouts


----------



## Jing (Jun 15, 2011)

I can definitely see Walt going against Gus at some point. But as for Saul dying I doubt it since he's become a pretty important character. Maybe Victor gets killed off.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 15, 2011)

Jing said:


> I can definitely see Walt going against Gus at some point. But as for Saul dying I doubt it since he's become a pretty important character.


He is the king of comic relief!


Jing said:


> Maybe Victor gets killed off.


Maybe.But he's really a minor character,so I'm not sure what impact his death would have.I think they're going to kill of a major character so the season would start with a bang.

To tell you the truth this series has such great characters I wish none of them gets killed off.Not even Wendy the meth whore,Hank's partner  or Skinny P and Badger.
The only character I could do without is Ted,the guy who fucked Skyler.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

Jing said:


> I can definitely see Walt going against Gus at some point. But as for Saul dying I doubt it since he's become a pretty important character. Maybe Victor gets killed off.


Maybe Gale dies? I mean,the new season is suppose to have confirmation on that,so he might be the character.

If not,I hope it's not Saul. Saul is the funniest guy in the show,and brings in some good humor to lighten up the dark tone of the show sometimes.


----------



## Jing (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont think anyone wants to see Saul die. I sure dont . Season 3 airs tonight too, and my God I'm gonna be up until 430 watching this. Why do they feel the need to air it so late?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 16, 2011)

Saul should never die. 

I forget who Victor is, but I actually can see Ted being killed at one point for some reason. He seems like a character who will get killed for being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I don't really give a crap about Gale. So I'd be okay if it were him.


----------



## Jing (Jun 16, 2011)

But what impact would Ted's death have on the story? It would probably only impact Skylar though. 

Victor is one of Gus' henchmen.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 16, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I don't really give a crap about Gale. So I'd be okay if it were him.


Well the show's creator has already confirmed that Jesse did indeed shoot Gale in the finale,so it would be pretty hard to kill him again .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2011)

So it's Heisenberg(Walter White) Vs. The Chicken Man(Gus Fring) eh?

This is going to be one hell of a season .


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Well the show's creator has already confirmed that Jesse did indeed shoot Gale in the finale,so it would be pretty hard to kill him again .



When was that confirmed?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 17, 2011)

It was confirmed in an intreview a short time after the release.
Here:

Here's the relevant part:


> The A.V. Club: Last season ended with an episode that was reasonably conclusive, whereas this season ends with a cliffhanger. Why’d you choose to end on an ambiguous note?
> 
> Vince Gilligan: Well first let me ask you: When you say “ambiguous” do you mean ambiguous in the sense of did Jesse shoot Gale or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 17, 2011)

I wonder if the cartel don't hate Walt enough to join up with him and take down Gus. Everyone seems to be acting as if the whole organisation got taken down, but they're still here.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 17, 2011)

I started watching the series on DVD as Season 3 was airing, so I couldn't watch Season 3 until the DVDs came out last week. So I just finished Season 3 today.

To quote Yu-Gi-Oh Abridged: HOLY **** ON A ****ING SANDWICH!!!

Man, I thought they'd never top the Season 2 finale, but they did! I'm just glad I only have to wait a month to see what happens next, as opposed to about a year like those watching on TV. Hopefully Season 4's final scene won't drive me up the walls wanting to know what happens next.

Anyway, yeah, par from possibly anything on HBO (as I don't get that channel, so can't comment on their recent seasons), easily the best fucking show on TV.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 17, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Anyway, yeah, par from possibly anything on HBO (as I don't get that channel, so can't comment on their recent seasons), easily the best fucking show on TV.


It really is.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 17, 2011)

I was watching and just caught up with the show last week. It's definitely tied with Dexter as my favorite TV show.

But that fucking cliffhanger. July cannot come any sooner.


----------



## Jing (Jun 17, 2011)

I havent seen Dexter yet.  I want to though...


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 17, 2011)

dexter seasons 1/2 or pretty good but not nearly as raw as breaking bad. they need breaking bad with harsher language and then it will step to titanic levels. greatest shows I've watched 'the wire'. 'dead like me'. 'breaking bad'. 'terriers' . 'firefly'. and 'Life'. probably missed some and lots of honorable mentions like generation kill, dexter, lost, riches season 1, rescue me, justified, rubicon. etc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2011)

^
The first couple episodes of Breaking Bad had Walt saying fuck,but AMC blanked them out. I believe it's the one he told his boss at the car wash that he's quitting,then Walt told him "fuck you". To be honest,Breaking Bad is so gritty and dark I thought it would be on Starz or something .

I've started watching Firefly recently. One of the greatest  shows I've seen. Just got to the part where the guy with weird accent tortures Mal and Walsh,then the crew goes in and saves Mal.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2011)

Breaking Bad season 1-2 I rank high up there with The Wire and The Shield. It lost some quality in season 3, but I expect it to return in season 4.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 18, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> It was confirmed in an intreview a short time after the release.
> Here:
> 
> Here's the relevant part:



Hmm. So I guess that's confirmed then.

It certainly wasn't very clear to me at the time that that's what happened.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually, having just watched it the first time, my reaction was, "ooh, nice move with having the camera move so we're looking through Gale's eyes when Jesse pulls the trigger.", so I was surprised when people said they thought it was ambiguous. I guess a lot of people didn't notice it was the camera moving and not Jesse since they were sitting on the edges of their seats.....


----------



## Jing (Jun 18, 2011)

All they did was make it look like Jesse was shooting you in the face. That's all. I loved how like the next day alot of people were coming up with crazy theories that someone else was in the room and Jesse was turning the gun towards them or something. Its not hard to see Jesse was standing still while the camera was moving.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 18, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> dexter seasons 1/2 or pretty good but not nearly as raw as breaking bad. they need breaking bad with harsher language and then it will step to titanic levels. greatest shows I've watched 'the wire'. 'dead like me'. 'breaking bad'. 'terriers' . 'firefly'. and 'Life'. probably missed some and lots of honorable mentions like generation kill, dexter, lost, riches season 1, rescue me, justified, rubicon. etc.



I've been meaning to start The Wire. I heard there's not a lot of suspense which is what I mainly love about a show.

Shows like Breaking Bad and Dexter which is quite full of it. But would I be able to enjoy The Wire? I saw that it takes a while to get into.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I've been meaning to start The Wire. I heard there's not a lot of suspense which is what I mainly love about a show.
> 
> Shows like Breaking Bad and Dexter which is quite full of it. But would I be able to enjoy The Wire? I saw that it takes a while to get into.



24 is the most driven suspense show I've seen. I'm on season 6. It's my second favorite show to Breaking Bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I've been meaning to start The Wire. I heard there's not a lot of suspense which is what I mainly love about a show.
> 
> Shows like Breaking Bad and Dexter which is quite full of it. But would I be able to enjoy The Wire? I saw that it takes a while to get into.



If can get into breaking bad, which also starts off slow, should have no trouble getting into the Wire.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 19, 2011)

Regarding the season 3 finale, I didn't think the camera itself was moving. I just thought it was purposefully meant to be unclear whether he actually hit Gale or not.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 19, 2011)

Less than a month till the new season. 



Funkfreed said:


> Regarding the season 3 finale, I didn't think the camera itself was moving. I just thought it was purposefully meant to be unclear whether he actually hit Gale or not.



Read this post...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

>.> said:


> Less than a month till the new season.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this post...


Less than a month? That's too long .


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Less than a month? That's too long .



July 17th if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> 24 is the most driven suspense show I've seen. I'm on season 6. It's my second favorite show to Breaking Bad.



Fuck yeah. I may just start that. If you know of any other shows with a shit load of suspense, please tell me.



crazymtf said:


> If can get into breaking bad, which also starts off slow, should have no trouble getting into the Wire.



Awesome. I've heard a bunch of people say it's the best show on TV.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

>.> said:


> July 17th if I'm not mistaken.


That's still too far away . I'm ready to see Walter kick Gus' ass right now .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Awesome. I've heard a bunch of people say it's the best show on TV.



It really is, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 20, 2011)

>.> said:


> Less than a month till the new season.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this post...



Already did. I meant what I thought _prior_ to reading it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 20, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Fuck yeah. I may just start that. If you know of any other shows with a shit load of suspense, please tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I've heard a bunch of people say it's the best show on TV.



This show is insane. most tense show on us tv. luther can occasionally compare. but then acting, BAMFness and atmosphere... it stands unopposed lest we get the wire season 6. but alas there is no god.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 21, 2011)

New trailer for the season,and I think I saw some new footage,not completely sure because it goes pretty fast.



"Breaking Bad is back, and this time Walt is not in danger. He is the danger."

Damn straight .

And dat revolver Walter's holding at the end of the trailer....he just got bonus badass points for that.


----------



## Jing (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, there was some new footage of Walt with a gun. This is gonna be crazy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 21, 2011)

Man,Walter killing Gus,the guy who takes out cartel bosses and assassins like nobody's business is a tad unrealistic...I'm hoping it's just a red herring.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 21, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Man,Walter killing Gus,the guy who takes out cartel bosses and assassins like nobody's business is a tad unrealistic...I'm hoping it's just a red herring.


But remember,this is Walter we're talking about here. Walter is just as smart as Gus,I mean he was able to outmaneuver him in the season 3 finale. Besides Walter Vs. Gus sounds incredibly badass .


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 21, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> But remember,this is Walter we're talking about here. Walter is just as smart as Gus,I mean he was able to outmaneuver him in the season 3 finale. Besides Walter Vs. Gus sounds incredibly badass .


He is probably just as smart,but Gus has 20 years experience in the criminal world(and god knows what before that) and probably vast resources.I know we've only seen Mike as an enforcer/hitman,but you do not go to war with a Mexican cartel with just one guy on your side.I am of the opinion that the commandos who killed Juan Bolsa(the cartel boss) in episode 8 were Gus' men and not 'the federales' as Bolsa believed.

I think throughout the third season the implication was that Gus possibly has some high connections in some type of military/paramilitary or intelligence outfit.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought everybody presumed it was Gus' men that took out that Bolsa? After all he did give that smirk when he heard them coming whilst he was speaking to Bolsa on the phone.


----------



## Jing (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah, look at Hank in his wheelchair...


Edit: Whoa shit. Theres alot of new photos.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 21, 2011)

Great find there Jing!



Jord@n said:


> I thought everybody presumed it was Gus' men that took out that Bolsa? After all he did give that smirk when he heard them coming whilst he was speaking to Bolsa on the phone.


I thought it was pretty obvious myself,but believe me,there's alot of people who think those were Mexican police.


----------



## Jing (Jun 21, 2011)

Its looks like...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jesse still works with Walt. And Skylar is running the car wash. Look at her, what a fucking boss. Both the parents in the White family are so fucking boss, wow.


----------



## WT (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3avhU0N5lJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 21, 2011)

That's what drew me in to the show. Such an epic scene. I miss Tuco. 

​


----------



## Jing (Jun 21, 2011)

We all do  ....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2011)

New extended trailer. This season is looking Boss.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG 

Fucking awesome!
"Walter White is back. But this time, he isn't in danger. He IS the danger" 

They must end the series with this season.


----------



## Jing (Jul 7, 2011)

If this was the last season then they would have advertised it as such. Honestly, I think it might have 1 more season left in it, after that then I dont know where they could go with the series.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Jing said:


> If this was the last season then they would have advertised it as such. Honestly, I think it might have 1 more season left in it, after that then I dont know where they could go with the series.


Gilligan says he wants to make it 5 seasons.


----------



## Jing (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, I wonder what'll happen in the last one then. Right now they're making it look like Walt going against Gus. After that, what will he face then...?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2011)

A bigger and badder drug lord,since Walt is going to become one himself this season.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally found this thread. :33 :33

Cant wait, Gus vs. Walt is gonna be


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2011)

I bet over a half of million dollars that Walt's wallet says Badass Mother Fucker.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 8, 2011)

can't wait. words can't explain.

5th season is Jesse vs walt. now that would be insane.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy shit I cannot wait!!!!!! I've already watched the new trailer 6 times.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2011)

Just one more week


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been strongly considering waiting till the season ends to marathon it before I watch it since the show's strengths really shine under that format and I don't know how it would hold up on a week by week basis.

I'll probably fold and watch it anyway.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

Walt's gonna be so unpredicatble this season, I bet he's going to do some crazy badass shit.


----------



## Jing (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to see Walt vs Hank.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Walt's gonna be so unpredicatble this season, I bet he's going to do some crazy badass shit.



He always does crazy badass shit. Like throwing pizza on a roof. Honestly who do you know that does something like that?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 10, 2011)

Only a week left motherfuckers .


----------



## Jing (Jul 10, 2011)

I saw like the last part of a Walking Dead commercial and it said something about Breaking Bad. Are they gonna show a sneak of Season 2 during Breaking Bad next week ?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 10, 2011)

Jing said:


> I saw like the last part of a Walking Dead commercial and it said something about Breaking Bad. Are they gonna show a sneak of Season 2 during Breaking Bad next week ?


That would make a perfect day. A season premiere of Breaking Bad,and a trailer for The Walking Dead season 2 .


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 10, 2011)

one more sunday......  damn amc has so many commercials for it now it's unbearable  I really want to see who then then mike the cleaner will be the showing for cartel muscle. The twins where beast who will be their spiritual successors.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

AMC has really been knocking it out of the park with these awesome shows.  Hopefully Mad Men comes back after Breaking Bad wraps up its season.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah AMC is kicking ass. I was never a big fan of Mad Men,but I love Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead. I can't wait for Hell on Wheels,the new western series that AMC is making.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Walking Dead beat Twilight at the Con


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombies >>> Vampires. 

Re-watching season 3. First half is pretty weak tbh, second half is so much better. Now I remember why Loved the second half, pacing is on point and much more interesting.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Zombies >>> Vampires.
> 
> Re-watching season 3. First half is pretty weak tbh, second half is so much better. Now I remember why Loved the second half, pacing is on point and much more interesting.



Yeah, while the drama with Walt and his family is always good (poor Walter Jr. ), the twins' stalking were the only really exciting parts, and poor Jesse didn't get to do much. Once Hank begins zeroing in on Jesse, the twins change their target to Hank, and Walt and Jesse are back in business together again, things took off.

I hope the events of the finale don't force Walt and Jesse apart again, the show is really at its peak when Bryan and Aaron get to work together. Also curious how far Skylar is willing to go given her changing attitude, and of course how much longer until Hank is back in the game.

When I go over to my friend's house on Saturdays, we watch a few episodes so he can slowly catch up. We're up to ep. 3 of Season 2, he cheered when Jesse slammed Tuco in the head.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Skylar is the character being bumped off this season. If I had to choose a character from Breaking Bad to die,it would be her.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

She was actually alright in season 3.

truth be told I can totally see why her character acts the way she does and she may have been annoying in the first two seasons she's a lot better now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Jesse and Walt together help the show in a lot of ways. The way they work together, always very interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2011)

all we need is the new season of walking dead and I got my nights made


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2011)

That probably won't happen .

Didn't TWD come on at 10 PM,the same time-slot Breaking Bad is going to be using?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

true

plus I'd rather have a new season of Mad Men truth be told.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh, stopped watching Mad Men after I was hooked on Boardwalk Empire on HBO.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

Boardwalk Empire was ok


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

I got bored after three episodes maybe I should revisit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like either Broadwalk or Mad Men tbh


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2011)

I just need to make it through tomorrow .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

I have work sunday but I'm out at 2 so there's no excuse for me missing this episode O:


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2011)

I really hope that the trailer for TWD comes on during the 2nd showing of the season 4 premiere,because my DVR won't tape it for some stupid reason .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

lol it probably will

if not the internet will have your back for it.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank god for DVRs.

I don't watch my favorite shows live that much. Mostly commercials interrupt the best parts.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2011)

I work till 9:30. I swear to fucking God these people better zone their areas on time or I'ma be pissed I missed it at 10 and gotta wait till 11...11 is True Blood time.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 17, 2011)

Not that long to go gaiz


----------



## Jing (Jul 17, 2011)

My body is ready. Just 8 more hours...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

not in a hurry


not in a hurry at all


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2011)

I am ready!


----------



## Butcher (Jul 17, 2011)

badassness is going to break my TV screen in a few hours!


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not in a hurry
> 
> 
> not in a hurry at all


Keep telling yourself that .


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's the day. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2011)

It's the day to see Heisenberg bust some asses .


----------



## Grape (Jul 17, 2011)

^Sig reminds me of Half-Life 2 promotions


----------



## Jing (Jul 17, 2011)

Less than 10 minutes...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THIS COOK DEAD


----------



## Jing (Jul 17, 2011)

I called it, I fucking called that. I knew it was gonna be him to go.


----------



## Jing (Jul 17, 2011)

"Lab notes" Oh god...


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jing said:


> "Lab notes" Oh god...



I don't think that's going to lead into anything, since I doubt the police would understand what they're reading and they wouldn't be suspicious since Gale was a chemist. I saw it as more of an ironic twist since if what's-his-name (what was that dude's name, did they ever say?) HAD stayed and looked around, he would know the exact recipe and likely Walt and Jesse would have been killed instead of him.

Anyway, awesome premiere. Don't fuck with Gus, heh heh.  I also liked how quickly Mike seems to be all casual with Walt and Jesse again, like since Gus gave them the a-okay (for now) he's got no beef with them.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> I don't think that's going to lead into anything, since I doubt the police would understand what they're reading and they wouldn't be suspicious since Gale was a chemist. I saw it as more of an ironic twist since if what's-his-name (what was that dude's name, did they ever say?) HAD stayed and looked around, he would know the exact recipe and likely Walt and Jesse would have been killed instead of him.
> 
> Anyway, awesome premiere. Don't fuck with Gus, heh heh.  I also liked how quickly Mike seems to be all casual with Walt and Jesse again, like since Gus gave them the a-okay (for now) he's got no beef with them.


From /tv/...



> >lab notes
> Gale confirmed scapegoat as Heisenburg, Walt gets a way out but instead of taking it kills Gus and takes his spot...mark my words


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Best Ep Ever_ 



Might be the best episode I have seen. Tension was awesome and I loved the flashback to the lab being built with Gale and Gus. Really threw me off for a minute. Whole episode was gangster. Gus was sick. Jesse eating pancakes after killing someone and melting someone he saw violently murdered. Gangster.

Best part? Mike had to go shopping for Walt and Jesse because their street clothes were splattered with blood. So he gets Walt a Kenny Rogers shirt, white jeans and red Converses. Hilarity. I love Mike.


----------



## Jing (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wonder if Mike is gonna side with Walt and Jesse after seeing Gus kill one of his own men. And Hank is gonna shit bricks if he ever sees Gale's lab notes .


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2011)

Jing said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mike is gonna side with Walt and Jesse after seeing Gus kill one of his own men. And Hank is gonna shit bricks if he ever sees Gale's lab notes .




*Spoiler*: __ 




Gus asked if he (Victor) was seen when he checked on Gale - Gus knew what would happen. 

...and dem notes.


----------



## Jing (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's an interesting review.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 18, 2011)

Great way to kick off the season, as usual.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually saw Victor's death coming the instant Gus started changing his clothes. Also, I love Mike's calm demeaner. Seeing Victor get killed was perhaps the only time he ever seemed truly surprised.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jul 18, 2011)

One of the better shows I've had to chance to watch. If only I'd could get a season set of it here. Ebay is no good.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah,I saw that coming a mile away.You can tell how dangerous this man Gus is if even Mike-a skilled and cold-blooded professional killer-is scared shitless of him.

I definately think that seeds have been planted for Mike to switch sides on Gus...


----------



## Frieza (Jul 18, 2011)

Great episode.. looking forward to more. Also Hank should empty his bowels before therapy


----------



## Corruption (Jul 18, 2011)

Gus is a gangster.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2011)

That was epic .


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Gus  kill Victor? Was it because he was seen at the crime scene by the other people? Or maybe because he was cooking when he wasn't supposed or.. was left a little confused by that.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Gus  kill Victor? Was it because he was seen at the crime scene by the other people? Or maybe because he was cooking when he wasn't supposed or.. was left a little confused by that.



I figured it was the latter. But it was definitely one of those two reasons.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gus just shot up on my badass meter. Also, I hope Mike gets to live. I've come to like him.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Gus  kill Victor? Was it because he was seen at the crime scene by the other people? Or maybe because he was cooking when he wasn't supposed or.. was left a little confused by that.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The inside the episode stuff on AMC says it's because he was seen acting suspicious at the crime scene(and remember he left his car there too).

But I figure it was a combination of the things you said,as well as the actual failure of stopping the murder.Also,it was probably to fuck with Walt...Walt told him "Gale's death is on you" so Gus just flipped it back on him:"This friend bleeding like a stuck pig is on you"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 19, 2011)

Great start to the season :ho


----------



## Corruption (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Gus  kill Victor? Was it because he was seen at the crime scene by the other people? Or maybe because he was cooking when he wasn't supposed or.. was left a little confused by that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was definitely because he was seen at the crime scene. Gus is a very cautious man.


----------



## Sine (Jul 19, 2011)

> Also, I hope Mike gets to live.






No one would get close to touching Mike.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's the preview for the second episode:Headhunterz - "Psychedelic"

It definately looks like those who thought,or hoped,that Mike is going ally himself with Walt were right...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice to see the hydrochloric acid was used right this time.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

RE4 > L4D

oh yeah


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody watch Conan last night? 

It showed a scene where Walt was sitting in a chair with a revolver, testing how to pull a gun on someone .

I'm pretty sure it was in one of the trailers though.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes,that's going to be in the second episode.The plot to kill Gus,though I'm pretty sure it won't succeed.

The title of the episode,by the way, is "Thirty-eight snub",which is the kind of gun that Walt is holding.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 20, 2011)

Episode was fucking awesome. Gus was gangsta as usual and yeah Jesse eating on pancakes after that shit went down was boss. 

And Walt was really going in on ol' boy before he got murked. 

Preview for next episode


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 24, 2011)

Bumped for tonight's episode .


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 24, 2011)

Was totally crackin up during Badger and Skinny's "debate" on what the better zombie game is. Was pretty accurate to. Guess the writers actually know their shit. Mike beating the hell outta Walt  certainly caught me off guard. Thankfully the preview didn't give that away.

Favorite part though was probably the end. It was pretty obvious that Jesse was just partying his brains out so that he didn't have to think about the horrible position he's in and what he's done, but it didn't make the final shot any less effective.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2011)

Show really nails those emotional fucked up scenes. The final shot was amazing. So far much better start then season 3.


----------



## TheCrocodile (Jul 25, 2011)

That drug party was fucking awesome...


----------



## Butcher (Jul 25, 2011)

Another good episode.

Looks like shit hits the fan next episode.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 25, 2011)

Gus my man. Proves once more why he is the best character in the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys, want your own subforum for a month?




Please, I'm begging you. Breaking Bad has to win or else I'm embarassed for all of us on NF.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 26, 2011)

Voted! Really, there's no competition.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2011)

Found an awesome Walter White tribute. It doesn't have the best editing,but it's still awesome.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 27, 2011)

Breaking Bad is too bad ass to _not_ win.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 27, 2011)

You will never see gus again.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder how many times Jesse will say "yo" or "bitch" this season.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2011)

CH- CH- CHIA PETS, MARIE


----------



## Jing (Aug 1, 2011)

Hank finally looks at the Lab Notes. And Jesse still has that house party going on, cant say Im surprised. And Im starting to like Skyler now...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 2, 2011)

lol @ Marie.

Loved how Hank pretty much told her to fuck off


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 3, 2011)

'what did she do, rob a bank this time?'


----------



## Jing (Aug 3, 2011)

Walt should have went go-carting with Jesse .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1JVxqpg-Rs&feature=mh_lolz&list=LLbH5MBpC5FWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 4, 2011)

Jing said:


> Walt should have went go-carting with Jesse .


----------



## Jing (Aug 4, 2011)

You just pretty much hit the nail on the head. But I dont see him trying to commit suicide though, it doesnt really seem to fit his character.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Aug 4, 2011)

he's a depressed addict who believes "there's no way out". he pretty much fits the profile to the T. originally he was supposed to be killed off but the fan response to jesse was immense so they kept him. i don't think he'll successfully do it but he could do the cut his wrists for attention type of thing. of course, i could just be way off base here.

but i do think jesse's going to do something drastic, something that will force walt to be the father figure to jesse once again because as this series has shown us time and again...walt and jesse really only have each other.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2011)

THAT EPISODE.

THAT SHIT GETTING REAL.

MY DOCTOR'S APPOINTMENT FOR MY HEART.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 7, 2011)

The next 167 hours of waiting are going to be BRUTAL. You can't take Jesse from us!

I love we finally got some Walt/Hank interaction again. I admit I was thrown off on how they showed practically none of the "confession" to Hank considering the rehearsal took quite a while, but I guess the rehearsal scene was more to reinforce Walt and Skylar's attitudes regarding everything that had happened. And of course, more Saul is always good, I'm curious if that "disappearance" card will be used by anyone by the end of the series (highly unlikely it would be Walt, but I could see Jesse and/or Skylar going that route).

Hope we get more cartel action soon, Mike can't hold them off forever.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah so confused as to what will come next. mike was a badass as per par.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2011)

Walter ain't gonna take Mike and Gus' shit. There will be hell to pay next week .


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit hits the fan.....again, next week.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn Mike is such a badass.If I'm not mistaken he's killed a total of 7 cartel hitmen,and that's just what we know about.He's going Max Payne on that cartel


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm about 22 mins in and I've got to say, it can't be long before Hank starts to suspect Walt.

Oh and I loved Mike's eyeroll at the end of the intro.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2011)

Why was Mike in the back of the truck? Shit confused the hell out of me lol.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 8, 2011)

Great episode. Can't wait for next weeks.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Why was Mike in the back of the truck? Shit confused the hell out of me lol.


That was a "Pollos Hermanos" truck,which is Gus' fast food-chain.It is also the method he uses to distribute his meth,the meth being hidden in the chicken batter containers.

So one would assume that the cartel had previously attacked one or more of Gus' trucks,so he sent Mike along to deal with the problem.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Why was Mike in the back of the truck? Shit confused the hell out of me lol.



The cartel has been breathing down Gus' neck for a while, and Gus' actions in Season 3 (setting the twins up to die, getting that one cartel boss killed) definitely set them over the edge. Gus knew the cartel would probably target his supply routes, so he had Mike stay in a truck to take out the attackers if they showed up and report back to him on the situation.


I am curious how much firepower Gus has at his disposal. We know so far: Mike, Victor (deceased), the two guys who were using the kid (deceased), and Tyrus. That's hardly enough to ward off a pissed-off cartel for long, so it would be nice if we get more of a sense how many armed men Gus has in his employment.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMzqiGG5Udg&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/YOUTUBE]

walt speaking asian


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> The cartel has been breathing down Gus' neck for a while, and Gus' actions in Season 3 (setting the twins up to die, getting that one cartel boss killed) definitely set them over the edge. Gus knew the cartel would probably target his supply routes, so he had Mike stay in a truck to take out the attackers if they showed up and report back to him on the situation.
> 
> 
> I am curious how much firepower Gus has at his disposal. We know so far: Mike, Victor (deceased), the two guys who were using the kid (deceased), and Tyrus. That's hardly enough to ward off a pissed-off cartel for long, so it would be nice if we get more of a sense how many armed men Gus has in his employment.


Let's not forget that Walt is also gunning for Gus' hide.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, I see. I knew it was a food truck from Gus, but thought I missed something.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Let's not forget that Walt is also gunning for Gus' hide.



True, but unless things change he'll all alone now, with Mike not providing help (for now) and Jesse at his lowest. I think it's likely Walt won't make a move against Gus until the cartel has worn Gus' numbers down quite a bit and maybe some of his underlings are looking for a boss who's a bit more stable and reliable (as opposed to one who has no issues with pissing off the cartel and slicing a guy's throat open out of nowhere).


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 8, 2011)

Frankly the thing that concerns me most about the show is Walter taking Gus down.Now it's already a stretch that Gus hasn't killed Jesse yet,but there's NO WAY a guy like Walt would be able to take down a big player like Gus.It simply does not go down like that in real life,no matter how smart Walt might be.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> True, but unless things change he'll all alone now, with Mike not providing help (for now) and Jesse at his lowest. I think it's likely Walt won't make a move against Gus until the cartel has worn Gus' numbers down quite a bit and maybe some of his underlings are looking for a boss who's a bit more stable and reliable (as opposed to one who has no issues with pissing off the cartel and slicing a guy's throat open out of nowhere).


Yeah,Walt seems to be keeping a close tabs of Gus' actions,just waiting for the moment to strike.

When the situations reveals an advantage Walt's all over it at first site .


----------



## Jing (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wugY6HNLOCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Frankly the thing that concerns me most about the show is Walter taking Gus down.Now it's already a stretch that Gus hasn't killed Jesse yet,but there's NO WAY a guy like Walt would be able to take down a big player like Gus.It simply does not go down like that in real life,no matter how smart Walt might be.



The problem is that Gus is arguably getting way in over his head. It'd be one thing to use fear and violence to control his henchmen if no one outside was opposing him, but that's not the case, and once this all settles down (assuming it does), it's not unreasonable to think a good deal of those under him will want someone a little more restrained. It doesn't even have to be Walt taking Gus' position, he can simply be involved in the revolt. Gus' power will be greatly reduced by the time the skirmishes with the cartel finally end (it WOULD be completely unrealistic for Gus' forces to take on the cartel without taking some casualties at some point), so it's not that unbelievable Gus wouldn't be able to stop a take-over, and the cartel would probably welcome a change in leadership for the New Mexico territory.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm starting to think someone else besides Walt will ultimately kill Gus.

I'm still holding out for Mike turning on him at some point.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 9, 2011)

Jing said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wugY6HNLOCo[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, oh wow...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 9, 2011)

So I was just thinking about it and I don't think Hank was actually joking when he suggested that perhaps WW stood for 'Walter White', he knows that there's a good chance WW is Gale's partner and would therefore have a good chemistry understanding and there's been a lot of weirdness with Walt recently so I think he really wanted to see how Walt would react.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that Tyrus or even Mike might be an undercover cop.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris Partlow said:


> I think that Tyrus or even Mike might be an undercover cop.


You think undercover cops are allowed to kill god knows how many people Mike killed?


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not to mention since both have been inside the lab and know how the meth is distributed, you'd think that alone would be enough info to make a serious move already.


----------



## Aurora borealis (Aug 13, 2011)

Jing said:


> Walt should have went go-carting with Jesse .
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1JVxqpg-Rs&feature=mh_lolz&list=LLbH5MBpC5FWg[/YOUTUBE]



about damn time people finally recognize this show and yes this is probably the scene which sets the atmosphere for the rest of season 4. the tune is a perfect pick and dark as hell.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

wow that was surprising and a little confusing.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2011)

Hank's gonna request videos from Los Pollos Hermanos' cameras. 

Also setting Jesse up to surpass Walt so they won't suffer a loss when they kill him.


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Gus set it up to help Jesse get out of his funk, making him feel alive again.. in a way. 


Amazing cinematography and music this episode. Wouldn't be surprised if they got Emmy's for this particular episode. Might be some of the best camera work I have ever seen on television. Brilliant. 

And fucking Walt. Getting jealous about Gales attention for his work. Just brought down the whole organization... :/


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, this episode was big. So Hank's gonna investigate that chicken restaurant now.



Stroev said:


> Also setting Jesse up to surpass Walt so they won't suffer a loss when they kill him.



That would be an interesting twist.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I'm still a massive fan of the show and will continue to watch but this season so far has been painfully slow and uneventful even by Breaking Bad standards.

I don't mind slow paced episodes if done well and if it enhances the emotional impact or increases the dramatic buildup and it's something Breaking Bad has done well in the past, but I think they've gone way too far now. They probably could have fitted the content in the first five episodes into two episodes if they wanted to. 


Anyway today's (yesterday's) episode was a bit better as things started to move a bit faster. I liked Jesse and Mike's trip and the attempted robbery. Also a hilarious scene of Walt Jr realising his parents were having sex in the bedroom.


----------



## Jing (Aug 15, 2011)

It has been a bit slow, yeah. And Walt you should've just kept your mouth shut . Also Jesse has proven himself a bit reliable to Mike.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 15, 2011)

The best ep is still the first. Not to worry folks, the show is just over half way through with 23 more to go.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 15, 2011)

The first two seasons are still the best. Season 3 and 4 have their moments but it feels like the show has lost its focus, likely from giving it more seasons than it really needed. I loved the show because of Walt's problem with cancer, its humor and the fact that it was grounded in everyday life. It has little or none of those things now. At first the Gus storyline was interesting, but they've dragged it out for far too long.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 16, 2011)

so far season 4 is slow kind of boring too


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 16, 2011)

This season is seeming a tad slower. But I think it's going to start getting intense really soon.


----------



## Jing (Aug 16, 2011)

The final season will be 16 episodes long.

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think I can handle it.


----------



## Jing (Aug 21, 2011)

I love what he just did with that dollar.

Oh God and now he gets the Mexican ladies to clean the lab for him. This is great.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2011)

NOT ME FIRST DOLLAR


----------



## Jing (Aug 22, 2011)

AS IS










bitch


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2011)

Walter said he's not the guy opening the door,he's the guy knocking . That's Heisenberg for ya.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

I AM THE DANGER


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

There's something ethereal about Walt. A god given gift from the heavens that has come down to the realm of mere mortals in a might and form that we cannot understand it has laid itself on the mind heart and soul of that man, becoming something trully grand
Never have I ever seen someone so brilliant be so god damned committed to being the greatest fucking retard he could possibly be.
To be so smart and so gifted and to throw it all away in exchange for nothing. Not even gratification.
Just actively choosing the way of the stupid.
Trully, it is a grand age we live in


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Every single breath he takes is as unto a prayer in altar of intellectual vacuum and every single decision he made, a spat in the face of Darwin


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice outsmarting done by gus and walt 

Buying the challenger was retarded though


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Walt made a few  calls this episode, all of them stupid.

Went off on Skylar
Bought that car
Went off on Jesse
Bought those hondurians help
etc..

I'm starting to see a pattern here. A pattern of stupid


----------



## Sin (Aug 22, 2011)

This show is so good it hurts.

I'm starting to dislike Walt, which is genius.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sin said:


> This show is so good it hurts.
> 
> I'm starting to dislike Walt, which is genius.


I don't like it personally. Even if I disagree with Walter's actions morally, I think the writers are making a wrong turn in making Walt proactively stupid. Everyone has their blind spots, but the writers are taking it too far with Walt now. It's his ruthlessness that is supposed to be increasing over the seasons, not his criminal stupidity.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 22, 2011)

Season keeps on getting better and better.

It is starting to pick up.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 22, 2011)

It is picking up, but like others have said, something is a bit off with Walts character.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 22, 2011)

No praise for Jesse? I want to know how long that druggie would have kept digging if Jesse and Mike hadn't (presumably) stopped him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2011)

Breaking bad has always started off slow, than slowly builds up over time and no Walt has always been fundamentally stupid, its his flashes of geniuses that made his character interesting and allowed him to live. Walt is mostly crap under pressure, he wilts easy, but don't let him snap because thats when he is a genius. Walt needs like 2-3 more seasons of character building before he can truly be the type of character we are expecting him to be. He is at heart a middle class man who should have had a better station in life but learned to accept mediocrity and generally wilts on que. To a woman like skylar walts the perfect man for her, never having enough balls to tell her to stfu and take it from behind, being being the "smart intellectual safe bet" most women go for after they slut around for a bit.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

I think he performs better under pressure, but when he's taking charge that's when things get risky. Like the confrontations with Gus and Tuco.


----------



## Jing (Aug 24, 2011)

God I miss Tuco.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

don't we all


----------



## Jing (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh wow, is Hank trying to get Gus's fingerprints from the cup or something...?


----------



## Jing (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup. Gus you fucked up.


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2011)

Shit just got real. Gus is smack dab in the middle of a fucked triangle.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2011)

Shit hits the fan next week.

Also, that scene with with Jessie chewing out the support group was the highlight of this episode for me. The acting in this show is just amazing.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 29, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 29, 2011)

I was really complaining about not being able to get back into it...until tonight.  Hank kinda whipped it out there at the end lol.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a tragedy that Aaron Paul and Cranston aren't eligible for Emmys this year.

They'd stomp through the competition.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, wow. Hank got him. The Cartel from one side, Walt from another and now the DEA. Awesome ending.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> It's a tragedy that Aaron Paul and Cranston aren't eligible for Emmys this year.


Why is that?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome episode


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 29, 2011)

I think that was the best yet of this season. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Christ Hank moves fast.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2011)

Rob said:


> I think that was the best yet of this season.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heeeeeeeeeeeey..


----------



## Jing (Aug 29, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Why is that?



This Season started too late in the summer. It'll be eligible next year. And I hope to god Aaron Paul wins another Emmy for this season because he has been fantastic so far.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 29, 2011)

Rob said:


> I think that was the best yet of this season.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He moved fast on Gus, but at the end of the day, he's wrong in his assumption that he's Heisenberg. Hank's gotten enough clues that point to Walt having a connection to the blue meth, yet he's only shown an inkling of a suspicion. Hank may be his brother-in-law but they're not that particularly close that he would have a hard time believing Walt is involved with drugs especially in Walt's current state. It may just be PIS, but if Hank can pin down Gus this quickly he should have been able to do it with Walt by now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2011)

let's start the thundercat section, there's alot to talk about dangit


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2011)

Well we finally start to see some backstory on Gus.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, let's see what we got:

-Tio is a monstrous asshole, and I like how he's now nothing but a helpless old man who Gus gets to gloat over every now and then
-Hank may be going solo, but if the cartel forces Gus to do something to attract attention, Hank might get what he needs
-Calm down, Walt! If Hank had already known for sure you were tied to Gus, he'd bring you in for questioning, not drive you to the restaurant to be all dramatic! So quit shaking!
-MIKE IS EVERYWHERE
-Gus may truly sympathize a little with Jesse, since he was the "businessman" and his partner "the cook" back in the day
-Walt thinks he can't trust Jesse, but the preview shows Jesse arguing to protect Walt. This won't end well.......

Another excellent episode this week.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn, that last scene was....intense.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

GUUUUUUUUUUUUS 


Well that confirms our gaydar though


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 5, 2011)

I've read some theories on Gus that he worked for Pinochet in Chile. That's why the drug boss in this episode said the only reason he is alive is because he knows him and there are no records of him in Chile.

Also in the third season Hector refered to Gus as "Generalissimo". That might have been just a poke at the power he has now or he was in some sort of military power under Pinochet in Chile. Maybe it's stretching it a bit, still intresting none the less.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 5, 2011)

Exoskel, do you actually write any of your own posts? 





Although at least you copied a decent post this time...


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2011)

anyone got the preview?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn this ep was .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 8, 2011)

Episodes 7  - 8
Mind = Fucking blown

I mean wtf....
No words.

Gustavo is Madara
Jessie is Sasuke
Mike is Pain
Hank is Itachi
Walter is Naruto


----------



## Jing (Sep 11, 2011)

I used to not really care much for Gus. But just now, he earned my respect with his little "Come at me bro " pose. That was great.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 11, 2011)

hell yeah, that was awesome


----------



## Jing (Sep 11, 2011)

Great work Walt, push Jesse away even further. 

"After everything you've done for me?!" You say Walt? Jesse killed a man, which has ruined his being, to save your life if you dont recall. 

Also Skylar.  

And the Rage case on Jesse's shelf.  Good advertising.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 12, 2011)

Come at me bro.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Someone needs to add that text to that image.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 12, 2011)

Gus is rapidly approaching Tony Montana levels of badassery.And he wasn't even coked up to the eyeballs

I also wonder who's better muscle,Mike or Gaff(the cartel guy)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 12, 2011)

Gus is a badass 

And Walter is a moron, what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 12, 2011)

Walt went into outright "ohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuck" mode a while back. 

I should have more to say about this episode but I can't get over Gus walking into that sniper fire.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Jing (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes!  That is awesome!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Gus is rapidly approaching Tony Montana levels of badassery.And he wasn't even coked up to the eyeballs
> 
> I also wonder who's better muscle,Mike or Gaff(the cartel guy)



Is that even up for debate?

Mike's badass levels are through the roof.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

Gus + Mike + buddy cop film + anti-cop buddy film = make it happen.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2011)

Jing said:


> Great work Walt, push Jesse away even further.
> 
> "After everything you've done for me?!" You say Walt? Jesse killed a man, which has ruined his being, to save your life if you dont recall.
> 
> ...


Skylar was really hawt when she was trying to cover her friends back for all that embezzlement. I would've jumped dat ass in a heart beat .


Watching Walt and Jesse fight was very sad .


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually laughed when Jesse and Walt were fighting because I thought it was long overdue.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2011)

They're gonna resolve their differences a la Spongebob, one of the earlier episodes where they fight and see each other wearing opposite color tighties.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2011)

Wait a minute, i just watched the episode a 2nd time with my mom, and I was wondering if Walter was gonna follow Gus to Mexico and kill him there. I mean, he'd be an easier target there wouldn't he?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Wait a minute, i just watched the episode a 2nd time with my mom, and I was wondering if Walter was gonna follow Gus to Mexico and kill him there. I mean, he'd be an easier target there wouldn't he?



That would be an even worse strategy. Letting Gus die from the untraceable poison would be more likely to discourage Hank in his investigation. Killing him in Mexico and having the cartel dispose of the body would just raise further suspicion.

But Walt has become so obsessed with killing Gus I could easily see him going this route despite the lack of logic to it. He really needs to calm down, Gus' organization can keep themselves safe from Hank as long as Walt keeps them updated on his movements, and if Walt kills Gus without having a plan as to what happens next then the cartel takes over the organization and soon he'll wish he had Gus back.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 14, 2011)

The white's need to get 'hard' fast. they both are slippin. Jesse needs preception and someone/anyone in his life (broship was sliding since last season and his buddies are slowly becoming less interesting to him)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 16, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> The white's need to get 'hard' fast. they both are slippin. Jesse needs preception and someone/anyone in his life (broship was sliding since last season and his buddies are slowly becoming less interesting to him)



Well, it definitely isn't gonna be Walter White vs. Gustavo Fring at the end of the season

It's gonna be Heisenberg vs. The Chicken Man . 

The last season will probably have Walt against Hank. I'm not sure what will happen to Jesse at this point .


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Jesse just needs a hug. :33

Or a good lay with his cute spanish girlfriend.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2011)

Jesse


----------



## Jing (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh wow, Walter crying in front of his son like that .


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 18, 2011)

holy shit episode. jesse was the man, meaning walter needs his time in the sun soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2011)

One of the best episodes in the show IMO. Amazing work.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gus and Jesse were BADASS. I also loved Mike and Gus smirking as Jesse told that "ASSHOLE" what's what.

The scene with Walt and Walt Jr. was touching. Cranston was terrific as always, and Mitte did great as well. I also liked getting some detail on Walt's father, we got very little info about his parents before so it was nice shedding some light on it.

Sigh, I would be criticizing Skylar for jeopardizing everything by letting Ted know more than he should, but seriously, her back was against the wall. Ted may be the biggest fucking idiot on the show: "der, it's the IRS, what are they gonna do if I ignore them?" (me: FACEPALM) I'm going to be pissed if Walt's downfall in the final episode of the series leads back to this moron drawing attention to Walt and Skylar, as opposed to Hank putting all the pieces together himself.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh God, Gus is so fucking awesome  Jesse, too. How he made that guy shut up. Excellent episode.

Where's the preview for the next episode!? is it out yet?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 19, 2011)

There's alot to say about this episode,but I'm in a hurry,so I'll just summarize it as


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you guys notice that Mike was about to shoot Jessie or at least aimed at him before he was shot?


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2011)

Reason #200458043132123 why it's bullshit that Breaking Bad wasn't allowed to stomp the Emmys this year.

This show is so much better than anything else on TV.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Gus is rapidly approaching Tony Montana levels of badassery.And he wasn't even coked up to the eyeballs
> 
> I also wonder who's better muscle,Mike or Gaff(the cartel guy)





WAD said:


> Is that even up for debate?
> 
> Mike's badass levels are through the roof.



had to requote for relevance


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 19, 2011)

Sin said:


> Reason #200458043132123 why it's bullshit that Breaking Bad wasn't allowed to stomp the Emmys this year.
> 
> This show is so much better than anything else on TV.


Other than the fact it wasn't even a possible nomination because of its premiere date, I agree.

One of the best episodes of this entire series. The whole Mike was gonna kill Jesse thing is total shit since if Gus wanted Jesse dead he could have just allowed him to drink the poison moments before. The only way this could be possible is if Mike wanted to use this chance to take out Gus. But thinking about that only makes me wonder why Mike couldn't trust Jesse in a situation like that. None of it really adds up if you believe Mike was gonna kill Jesse.

Touching Cranston scene for the win. Dude is a magnificent actor. This whole series has been such a success due to its cast.

Oh and Skyler's a dumb bitch.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 19, 2011)

Jesse-mike-gus

alliance of badass


----------



## Sin (Sep 19, 2011)

CM PunK said:


> Other than the fact it wasn't even a possible nomination because of its premiere date, I agree.



Yeah I know that's the reason why they weren't allowed in, I just think it's bullshit


----------



## Matariki (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome ep


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 19, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Did you guys notice that Mike was about to shoot Jessie or at least aimed at him before he was shot?



I think that's just camera angles, if they wanted to kill Jesse all they had to do was let him drink.

It's kind of hard to believe how stupid this Ted person is.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 19, 2011)

Why is this show so good?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rob said:


> I think that's just camera angles, if they wanted to kill Jesse all they had to do was let him drink.


Killing him after you escape danger is a smarter choice, which is poignantly illustrated by the fact that Jesse saves them a second later (Gus is obviously smart and devious enough to think in such a way). They were outgunned, and outmanned, would be pointless to kill Jesse there when you can do it later anyways.

I personally believe he was going to kill him there. I've read on the IMDb boards that people believe he wasn't aiming at him because the gun isn't pointed DIRECTLY at Jesse, but a little to the right. However, in slow motion I think Mike seems to be moving his aim towards Jesse, but then gets shot an instant before his aim is exactly on him.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 19, 2011)

How come the cartel had only like 2 guards outside? lol


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought Mike was just covering Jesse until he got into the car. Nothing about this episode indicated they would take Jesse out (in fact, quite the opposite), and it would be a downright illogical move since that would mean they couldn't have Walt cooking for them anymore.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 19, 2011)

Got to love how Gus still neatly folds his jacket after being poisoned.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

He is a gentleman and a man with good taste.


----------



## Jing (Sep 19, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> I thought Mike was just covering Jesse until he got into the car. Nothing about this episode indicated they would take Jesse out (in fact, quite the opposite), and it would be a downright illogical move since that would mean they couldn't have Walt cooking for them anymore.



Thats what I thought too. They dont really have much of a reason to kill Jesse seeing as how he's proved himself to be helpful.


----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 19, 2011)

Ted


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2011)

SWEET MOTHER OF GOD is right.

Gus is such a bad ass.  I think Mike was going to shoot Jesse also... Too much of a coincidence. Mike was pretty lax getting in the car. Jesse dying would be easy to explain to Walt with the news coverage that would be bound to transpire after everything...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 19, 2011)

Any significance to Mike taking Eladios necklace?

Should be something to it or it would seem pretty random. My guess is as a bargaining chip of some sorts, but who knows.


----------



## CM PunK (Sep 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> SWEET MOTHER OF GOD is right.
> 
> Gus is such a bad ass.  I think Mike was going to shoot Jesse also... Too much of a coincidence. Mike was pretty lax getting in the car. Jesse dying would be easy to explain to Walt with the news coverage that would be bound to transpire after everything...


Except for when they find Jesse's dead body at some drug lords house. I'm completely open to the possibility that maybe it would have been a good time to get rid of Jesse, but on the other hand it's Breaking Bad we are talking about here. 

If Mike was about to shoot Jesse it would have been more noticeable then a split second screencap.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Any significance to Mike taking Eladios necklace?
> 
> Should be something to it or it would seem pretty random. My guess is as a bargaining chip of some sorts, but who knows.



Nah, Mike was probably ordered to take something that personally belonged to the Don just so Gus could rub it in Tio's face some more.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 19, 2011)

Good episode. Interesting getting some info on Walt's childhood as well.


----------



## Penance (Sep 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How come the cartel had only like 2 guards outside? lol



Seems like the rest were enjoying the party...


----------



## Chris Partlow (Sep 20, 2011)

If they wanted to kill Jesse why didn't they just let him drink the poison?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn what an episode . I noticed that the next ep featured Walt lying on the ground in what looks like a desert.

Oh, and I couldn't help but notice how casual Mike looked when he took out that choking wire .


----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 20, 2011)

When I saw that wire I screamed because of the awesomeness 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Episodes 7  - 8
> Mind = Fucking blown
> 
> I mean wtf....
> ...



Hank = Itachi what the hell


----------



## Penance (Sep 20, 2011)

Hank is Rock Lee...


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2011)

Chris Partlow said:


> If they wanted to kill Jesse why didn't they just let him drink the poison?



They needed him to help Gus escape. Extra man to carry Gus + extra eyes in case someone attacked them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How come the cartel had only like 2 guards outside? lol



They didn't really need more than that considering that the location is obviously very secretive whatnot with the blindfolded escorting.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2011)

The angel was really fast he was just pulling out his gun to shoot the guard that was running out. If he was going to shoot Jessy then they wouldn't of had Jessy pop that guy. 

Jessy needs to learn how to calm his nerves hes always a bit hesitiant.


----------



## saboisgreat (Sep 20, 2011)

Gus made a speech and the guard GTFOed... why would they risk their lives for a man who died and wont be paying them anymore...


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2011)

spaZ said:


> The angel was really fast he was just pulling out his gun to shoot the guard that was running out. If he was going to shoot Jessy then they wouldn't of had Jessy pop that guy.
> 
> Jessy needs to learn how to calm his nerves hes always a bit hesitiant.



Wrong... Mike was aiming to his right side and the shot came from his left. Mike didn't see the guy at all...

And if the shot came from the same direction that Mike was aiming, he wouldn't have been shot, especially not where he was hit..


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Who said Mike was even aiming at all? He could have just been looking out for any more cartel guards.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> Who said Mike was even aiming at all? He could have just been looking out for any more cartel guards.



Indeed, that's what I thought all along. Mike's not the type to sit still in a situation like that, even if it only takes Jesse a few seconds to get into the car.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2011)

These last 3 episodes will definitely be fap worthy .


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2011)

The World said:


> Who said Mike was even aiming at all? He could have just been looking out for any more cartel guards.



At that point he was comfortable. He wasn't in a rush, or he wouldn't have taken the small amount of time needed to ask Gus a pointless question. If Gus is ok or not, what can Mike do at that point? He was lax at that point, or he would have made Jesse jump in back with Gus, just so they could get out of the situation faster.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy fucking shit.........


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2011)

It's over.

Breaking Bad has won every award now at the emmys.

It's over they won.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Sep 25, 2011)

Psyconorikan said:


> Holy fucking shit.........



this.

wow

also; quick prediction from the preview shots, walt is going to blow up the lab.


----------



## Jing (Sep 25, 2011)

Jesus tap dancing Christ. And we still get two episodes left of this season. And a 16 episode final season. Vince Gilligan is a fucking genius.

I honestly have no idea whats going to happen next. I cant even begin to fathom how this season will end and how next season will play out. My God. My. Fucking. God...


----------



## TheOneFreeman (Sep 25, 2011)

I seriously thought for a second there Walter might just pull out a gun and either kill himself or shoot Skyler out of insanity XD

My reaction:


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 25, 2011)

breaking bad. where regular producers/writers/actors learn they are truely unworthy of their pay checks.

so want to see a gif of ted's death. is walterwhite dying, will it be all heisenburg?


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Since the producers said they would lose someone this season and because of this episode, I am going to have to guess thaaaaat...

Walt kills Jesse. There is no next season without Walt. Gus made it clear what would happen if Walt tried to interrupt and obviously Walt is going to do the dumbest fucking thing possible. He gets a fucking pass to go free and he blows it not 5 seconds later. Jesse saved his ass, and now Walt will kill Jesse. 

That's exactly how shit is going to happen. 

True Story.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Since the producers said they would lose someone this season and because of this episode, I am going to have to guess thaaaaat...
> 
> Walt kills Jesse. There is no next season without Walt. Gus made it clear what would happen if Walt tried to interrupt and obviously Walt is going to do the dumbest fucking thing possible. He gets a fucking pass to go free and he blows it not 5 seconds later. Jesse saved his ass, and now Walt will kill Jesse.
> 
> ...



Last episode description says Walt and Jesse team up...so probably not. Jesse is one of the main reasons I watch the show, actually he is my favorite character on the show. I can't see him dying, not yet. Walt on the other hand will either die or end up in jail, almost sure of it. But not till next season.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Hank might really be done for. If they said the show is going to lose a major cast member, it's gotta be him.

Hank will crack the case and solve the mystery, finding out the ghost he's been chasing, was his brother-in-law all along, and die having solved that riddle.


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, Ted...


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 26, 2011)

I know almost 'dead like me' style death scene.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> I know almost 'dead like me' style death scene.



lmao. Totally a Dead Like Me fatality.

Glad you pointed that out


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 26, 2011)

Did Ted die?

Also, epic episode. The ending was...dramatic, to say the least.

I have no idea what's going to happen next. I can see it being anyone's game now. I'm still thinking Jessie will turn on Gus.

However, I can see this season ultimately ending with Hank's death.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! 

Where's the fucking preview for the next episode?!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 26, 2011)

does this get better after the first few eps?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> does this get better after the first few eps?


Hell yeah it does.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2011)

Breaking Bad formula = Slow start every season, then at the second half of the season = HOLY FUCVKING SHIT BEST SHOW EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2011)

^Yeah, setup then BOOM! goes the dynamite...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> does this get better after the first few eps?



It's pretty much the only television program that gets progressively better instead of dropping off in quality.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 26, 2011)

the rug...


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Penance (Sep 26, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> the rug...



U Trippin'...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I laughed out loud at that scene 

Then it was implied he died and I was like


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 26, 2011)

But why didn't the fat guy stop him?

Still, that scene was hilarious


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Goova said:


> does this get better after the first few eps?



Might be the only show that gets hellaciously better as seasons go on...

Season 1 was damn good
Season 2 was like BAM good
Season 3 raised the bar to epic
Season 4 is like God vs Chuck Norris epic


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, we may have just watched the greatest episode in television history.

I'm not even exaggerating. That was a tremendous episode. The acting, the cinematography, the writing... My god.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a feeling Ted would die this season, but I never imagined it'd be that goofy. 

I mean, I guess he hasn't been confirmed dead yet, but still...


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Best kill since Tuco's fat henchmen.


----------



## Matariki (Sep 26, 2011)

"What did you expect, Haji's quick vanish?"


----------



## UX7 (Sep 26, 2011)

I know why they didn't include Breaking Bad in the Emmy's....its because it was gonna be rape fest for all the other shows. 

But this was my reaction during this week's episode 



My guess...the first to go is Saul  He won't make it pass this season...or maybe Skyler and then Wlat goes into super saiyan mode...


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, one thing to keep in mind, if Gus DOES carry through on his promise to Walt's daughter, Jesse will change teams fast. Nobody messes with kids in Jesse's neighborhood. Hell, even Jesse finding out about the threat alone could get him on Walt's side.

Of course, Gus is now one of the, if not the, biggest hypocrites on the show. This whole mess started due to the 2 dealers killing that kid, and Gus acted all innocent and "I would never order the death of a child". Jesse thought otherwise and went for vengeance, which led to the whole mess with Gale, etc., which leads us to now where Gus reveals he IS perfectly willing to murder anyone regardless of age. So Walt is being threatened with mass-execution for a string of events that Gus is partially guilty for from the get-go.

If the Emmys just go for a default "oh, Mad Men still exists, we have to give the award to it for the hell of it" response at next year's Emmys, it'll be bullshit to the highest degree.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

That last scene


----------



## Jing (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah guys this show doesn't deserve 3 million emmys so we won't nominate it and put in popularity shows like mad men:



Bryan Cranston.....jesus.fucking.christ

dat ted death, lol'd so hard at that


----------



## Sin (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, did everyone catch the symbolism at the end of the episode with Walter in a "coffin" as the camera pans out and makes it look like the "coffin" is being lowered?

It's that kind of stuff that makes Breaking Bad.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

My reaction


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2011)

This season is starting to make me think we should just rename this to "The Epic Adventures of Gustavo Fring"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think words can describe how great this episode was .

And Ted's death was actually more hilarious than it was sad .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I don't think words can describe how great this episode was .
> 
> And Ted's death was actually more hilarious than it was sad .


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's good to hear Walt laugh again. Poor bastard hasn't even let slip a chuckle in like a year.


Saul's A-Team is fuckin gangster.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy hell. Bryan Cranston just amazes me like no other. Fantastic actor.

And I laughed when Gus was just rubbing the fact that he killed Hector's whole family to his face.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 26, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> *Well, one thing to keep in mind, if Gus DOES carry through on his promise to Walt's daughter, Jesse will change teams fast. Nobody messes with kids in Jesse's neighborhood. Hell, even Jesse finding out about the threat alone could get him on Walt's side.
> 
> Of course, Gus is now one of the, if not the, biggest hypocrites on the show. This whole mess started due to the 2 dealers killing that kid, and Gus acted all innocent and "I would never order the death of a child". Jesse thought otherwise and went for vengeance, which led to the whole mess with Gale, etc., which leads us to now where Gus reveals he IS perfectly willing to murder anyone regardless of age. So Walt is being threatened with mass-execution for a string of events that Gus is partially guilty for from the get-go.*
> If the Emmys just go for a default "oh, Mad Men still exists, we have to give the award to it for the hell of it" response at next year's Emmys, it'll be bullshit to the highest degree.



This is exactly what I was thinking. If Jesse so much as hears rumors of Gus's intentions, he's switching sides.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 27, 2011)

There could be the chance that Gus was lying and really did order the death of that kid...


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 27, 2011)

Gus is quite ruthless and cold hearted. I wouldn't be surprised if he was lying.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 27, 2011)

This show is just next level. The tension at the end I was like nooooo do not end!!! Epic Ted death also.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2011)

Was that the season finale? I fucking hope not.

That might have been the single best episode of anything I have ever seen, the only thing I can think of on this level is Dexter Season 4. Walt went Joker on us, when he was laughing during the cell phone call...that was just epic directing and scripting right there.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Was that the season finale? I fucking hope not.
> 
> That might have been the single best episode of anything I have ever seen, the only thing I can think of on this level is Dexter Season 4. Walt went Joker on us, when he was laughing during the cell phone call...that was just epic directing and scripting right there.


Next week will be the next to last episode of the season.

Can.Not.Wait.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

The flaws of this show really show through this season (super hella long slow ass half season buildup) but goddamn the pay off is beautiful


----------



## Adonis (Sep 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The flaws of this show really show through this season (super hella long slow ass half season buildup) but goddamn the pay off is beautiful



Season's like a flat-chested Puerto Rican. Ain't much to look at from the front, but damn if baby don't got back!

This show's been on point for the past 6-7 episodes.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 27, 2011)

The post above me has to be greatest comparison ever. With literally 17 episodes for the series left i want to see how the last season works because there can't be that much of a slow burn. Things have gotten really real and I can't feel that bad for Walt. Lastly Ted has got to be one of the most costly mistakes any women has ever made on TV. 600 gerr Jesus


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm still baffled as to how anyone could possibly dislike the first portion of season 4, I thought it was great. Anyway, last Sunday's episode was unreal.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 28, 2011)

I had guests over, so I missed bits and pieces of the episode, but what implies that Ted is dead? Yeah he hit his head, but I don't think that necessarily implies death, unless I'm missing something here?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the guy said "Ted's Dead" and the way trying to keep it from Skylar.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, I hope I Ted is dead or else that scene will come off a bit less funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2011)

I didnt think he died until I opened this thread. I still think he's alive, just crippled in a way where he can never talk and be written off the show. Well written plot device.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

He's dead.

Check his necks angle right before he hits.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

But after he hits the table his fingers twitch. It doesn't make much sense for the director to make the last shot of him, after he fell, being his finger twitching if he wasn't dead.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm still baffled as to how anyone could possibly dislike the first portion of season 4, I thought it was great. Anyway, last Sunday's episode was unreal.



oh I don't dislike it

it was just really slow and truth be told this always happens for this show where I have to struggle with the first half of the season.  Then the last half happens and it's incredible


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't really say slow, more like setting the scene. But yeah its not for everyone, Breaking Bad actually seems to embrace its slowness. So in a weird way it actually works, I like it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

nah dude it's slow

the show is pretty much the perfection of the "slow burn" method of writing.  Like I said it pays off so well in retrospect it's essential and I don't mind it.  It's just a bit of a chore to get through at times.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> But after he hits the table his fingers twitch. It doesn't make much sense for the director to make the last shot of him, after he fell, being his finger twitching if he wasn't dead.



Yes and decapitated bodies twitch, people killed by hanging twitch after pronounced legally dead.. 

Point?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess the point is I just learned something new. Thanks for the knowledge, Grape.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 2, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Epic. I wonder how Gus knew not to get in the car. Maybe he got a "being watched" feeling?

And of course, morons on other forums are already claiming Walt poisoned Brock. Which makes no sense, Walt would have no motivation to do so until after he found out the money was gone and Skylar and Walt Jr. left, and even then that would require A) Walt's morals to randomly go THAT low, B) Walt suddenly gaining master-thief skills to be able to get the poison in Brock's house, C) assuming Jesse would even have the stuff on him when he visits Saul (which really you'd think he wouldn't since he was on Gus' side by that point), D) assuming Brock would take it, E) Walt would have to leave his house to pull this off, thus leaving him out in the open, plus if Gus' men arrived at the house while he was out, they would head for Hank's place which would defeat Walt's whole reason for staying behind to protect his family. No way is he risking everything on an extremely unstable plan just to get Jesse on his side, and F) he's clearly surprised to see Jesse when he looks through the peep-hole. He wouldn't be "acting" since Jesse doesn't exactly have X-Ray vision.

Whereas Gus would take this plan, even if it's a little risky it's the only way to kill Walt without resulting in Jesse stopping cooking.


----------



## Penance (Oct 3, 2011)

I went to IMDB, too...


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha, I'm *The Sound of Glaciers Moving* on IMDb-- I just made a thread in regards to how stupid people are for thinking Walt poisoned Brock. There was no reason for Walt to do it.


----------



## Penance (Oct 3, 2011)

The OP here TOTALLY threw me off.  This guy...



> For everyone saying Walt poisoned Brock because we are supposed to hate him by the end of the season, if that is true and he did poison him, would you really hate Walt for it? We've followed Walt through almost 4 seasons now, and have cheered for him this entire time. And I'm all of the sudden supposed to hate him and have an "OH SH!T" moment because he poisoned a kid who has had, what, 5 minutes of screen time throughout the whole show? I had no real connection to Brock. Walt ordered the killing of an innocent man, we didn't hate him for that. He did it to stay alive. Yeah, I guess killing a child is worse than killing an adult, but still, if I'm supposed to hate Walt at the end of the season, then his poisoning of Brock wouldn't do it. I think it's clear Gus was behind the poisoning, or at least not Walt. I think the writers have something bigger up their sleeves.



...Da fuck?


----------



## Grape (Oct 3, 2011)

I still say that Walt ends up killing Pinkman. Or Pinkman tries to kill Gus and dies in the process.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

Neither Gus nor Walt make sense for Brock's poisoning.

Gus: He would basically just be hoping that Jesse would think it was Walt as opposed to his own fuck up and that then Walt wouldn't be able to talk him out of it. Although he certainly has the means. I don't think you get to be in Gus's position by taking wild gambles like that.

Walt: This one seems unlikely as well, he would have to convince Saul to go along with it, he'd have to hope that Jesse would initially think it was him and then hope that he can talk him out of it. Too many things can go wrong. Although again, I suppose he did have the means.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2011)

I still like my theory of Tyrus poisoning the kid without Gus' knowledge.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

That would certainly be unexpected...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Epic. *I wonder how Gus knew not to get in the car. Maybe he got a "being watched" feeling?*
> And of course, morons on other forums are already claiming Walt poisoned Brock. Which makes no sense, Walt would have no motivation to do so until after he found out the money was gone and Skylar and Walt Jr. left, and even then that would require A) Walt's morals to randomly go THAT low, B) Walt suddenly gaining master-thief skills to be able to get the poison in Brock's house, C) assuming Jesse would even have the stuff on him when he visits Saul (which really you'd think he wouldn't since he was on Gus' side by that point), D) assuming Brock would take it, E) Walt would have to leave his house to pull this off, thus leaving him out in the open, plus if Gus' men arrived at the house while he was out, they would head for Hank's place which would defeat Walt's whole reason for staying behind to protect his family. No way is he risking everything on an extremely unstable plan just to get Jesse on his side, and F) he's clearly surprised to see Jesse when he looks through the peep-hole. He wouldn't be "acting" since Jesse doesn't exactly have X-Ray vision.
> 
> Whereas Gus would take this plan, even if it's a little risky it's the only way to kill Walt without resulting in Jesse stopping cooking.


That, and I thought perhaps Jesse had a part in it. He did say Brock was poisoned, he probably realized that Jesse thinks that he is responsible. So it's not a surprise that someone like Gus would suspect that Jesse had someone else to do something with his cars while they were talking.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been suspecting Tyrus may be up to something for the last couple episodes. It would be a hell of a twist if he's been trying to manipulate Walt and Gus's actions up until now.

Has it ever been implied who the mysterious caller was before the cousins attack, and again when at Gus's house?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I've been suspecting Tyrus may be up to something for the last couple episodes. It would be a hell of a twist if he's been trying to manipulate Walt and Gus's actions up until now.
> 
> *Has it ever been implied who the mysterious caller was before the cousins attack, and again when at Gus's house*?


No, nothing was revealed about it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

So I just found out that the reason Gus doesn't get into the car is that Jesse mentions poison, and from that he realizes that Jesse and Walt have probably teamed up again. 

So ye, amongst other things, Gus definitely didn't poison Brock. 

Here

In spite of what I said earlier, I now think Walt did poison him. Also, when you think about it, if Saul was gonna flee, would he really care about giving Jesse his money?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Epic. I wonder how Gus knew not to get in the car. Maybe he got a "being watched" feeling?



Combination of the 'being watched' feeling and seeing the sunlight bounce off of Walt's glasses would be my guess.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> So I just found out that the reason Gus doesn't get into the car is that Jesse mentions poison, and from that he realizes that Jesse and Walt have probably teamed up again.
> 
> So ye, amongst other things, Gus definitely didn't poison Brock.
> 
> Here


I can't watch the video 

What does they say in it?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I can't watch the video
> 
> What does they say in it?



To be honest I can't get it work either but people who have seen it tell me that Gus's actor explains in the video that Jesse telling him Brock was poisoned is enough for him to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> To be honest I can't get it work either but people who have seen it tell me that Gus's actor explains in the video that Jesse telling him Brock was poisoned is enough for him to figure out what's going on.



I just watched the video and that is what it says.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> To be honest I can't get it work either but people who have seen it tell me that Gus's actor explains in the video that Jesse telling him Brock was poisoned is enough for him to figure out what's going on.


Ah, okay then. Just as I thought. I also said it right before you posted the video.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 3, 2011)

Bugged glasses?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

"You will get an appropriate answer" 

Who poisoned Brock? Come on now....


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Has it ever been implied who the mysterious caller was before the cousins attack, and again when at Gus's house?



Vince Gilligan said it was Mike, since Gus wanted the twins out of the equation to protect Walt and knew Hank could probably handle them. If you're referring to the call Walt got while he was approaching Gus' house with a gun, it was Tyrus, you can tell it's his voice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2011)

i miss mike 

get well soon


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> "You will get an appropriate answer"
> 
> Who poisoned Brock? Come on now....



I also made a thread about this on IMDb. It's funny, so many 'Breaking Bad' viewers are putting so much stock into this quote from Gilligan earlier in the year where he said Walt would commit a heinous act that would no longer make the audience identify with him or his situations. And while I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to remove almost all morality from Walter White, I think having him kill a kid-- or at least come close to killing a kid, is going a bit too far. I'm still sticking to my guns that Gilligan is just fucking with his audience and that we're going to get something else entirely different in the season finale.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

nah dude Walt done did the act


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

If walt poisoned this kid....if he did....this will be the biggest fuck you ever since the second to last episode of shield. Excited!!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2011)

Now Walt is a desperate man, but I doubt he would go as far to poison a child just to move Jesse to his side . Besides, It seems a bit risky, we've see the measures Jesse is willing to take when a kid is harmed. Really think Walt would take that kind of chance?




But who cares, the team is back together again .


----------



## Enigma (Oct 3, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Epic. I wonder how Gus knew not to get in the car. Maybe he got a "being watched" feeling?
> 
> And of course, morons on other forums are already claiming Walt poisoned Brock. Which makes no sense, Walt would have no motivation to do so until after he found out the money was gone and Skylar and Walt Jr. left, and even then that would require A) Walt's morals to randomly go THAT low,



Why is it idiotic to believe Walt did it? Think about it. Last episode ended with him laughing like a maniac. Walt snapped, no doubt about it. It's not surprising that his morals would drop.



> B) Walt suddenly gaining master-thief skills to be able to get the poison in Brock's house, C) assuming Jesse would even have the stuff on him when he visits Saul (which really you'd think he wouldn't since he was on Gus' side by that point), D) assuming Brock would take it, E) Walt would have to leave his house to pull this off, thus leaving him out in the open, plus if Gus' men arrived at the house while he was out, they would head for Hank's place which would defeat Walt's whole reason for staying behind to protect his family. No way is he risking everything on an extremely unstable plan just to get Jesse on his side, and F) he's clearly surprised to see Jesse when he looks through the peep-hole. He wouldn't be "acting" since Jesse doesn't exactly have X-Ray vision.
> 
> Whereas Gus would take this plan, even if it's a little risky it's the only way to kill Walt without resulting in Jesse stopping cooking.



One thing. Saul and Huell could've been in on it and helped him. When Walt met up with Saul last episode, he mentioned nothing of Gus taking him to the desert. Yet, he happens to know it happened when talking with Jesse. That means Walt and Saul must've spoken/met again.

And why do you think Huell patted Jesse down? Of course the only logical thing is that he would take the ricin from him.

Walt knows Jesse is in league with Gus. He had to know a way to get Jesse to turn on him. So he would take the ricin cig from Jesse, poison Brock, let Jesse think that Walt did it, then turn it on Gus using the whole children story. Even mentioning that Gus wanted to kill his kids. (You know Jesse's soft side)

Next, remember the scene with Walt by the pool spinning the gun. Last spin it points towards a plant. I'm guessing that could've given him an idea to use the ricin, knowing Jesse hasn't used it yet.

Finally, the scene with Gus at the hospital. Why do you think he knew not to go into his car? Jesse gave him a clue. The fact that Brock didn't get sick, but was poisoned. When he got to where his car was, it hit him. Gus knew Walt had something to do with this.

It was a brilliant plan, kinda unbelievable Walt would do something like this, but he did.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2011)

It was Walter telling Saul to poison Brock. Saul called Jesse and left messages telling him to come over to meet him immediately. For what exactly? All Saul said to Jesse was that he is bailing out of the city and asking him if he wanted the safekeep money, nothing important or urgency. Saul could've just waited instead desperately calling Jesse and leaving messages to come over. 


You can clearly tell Huell putting something in his pocket after frisking.

I believe this is the gonna be the biggest twist in the season finale. Who poisoned Brock. Because the show is deliberately letting viewers think it was obviously Gus who did it. But knowing Gilligan, I would say *it was someone you were least expecting*.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks that Brock may have not been poisoned period?After all,if the doctors found traces of ricin,Jesse would have been arrested on the spot the second time he came to the hospital.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 4, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It was Walter telling Saul to poison Brock. Saul called Jesse and left messages telling him to come over to meet him immediately. For what exactly? All Saul said to Jesse was that he is bailing out of the city and asking him if he wanted the safekeep money, nothing important or urgency. Saul could've just waited instead desperately calling Jesse and leaving messages to come over.
> 
> 
> You can clearly tell Huell putting something in his pocket after frisking.
> ...



It would kinda suck if it revealing Walt was the one who poisoned Brock was the cliffhanger because it's pretty predictable.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> It would kinda suck if it revealing Walt was the one who poisoned Brock was the cliffhanger because it's pretty predictable.


The whole point of the show is that, like what Vince Gilligan said, is to turn average schmuck like Walter into a drug kingpin. I'm guessing this is the turning point for Walt. He will do anything to protect him and his family. Including killing a child. He've already killed 3 people in the past.

You can say it wasn't Walter who killed those people and poisoned the child. It was Haisenberg.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2011)

Brock's poisoner will be revealed in the finale and Gilligan confirmed in some interview on Monday that it won't be the cliffhanger.

I'm sticking to my guns-- Walt did NOT do it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> It would kinda suck if it revealing Walt was the one who poisoned Brock was the cliffhanger because it's pretty predictable.



Just wondering, if your wrong, will you feel dumb? Cause I always feel bad for people who won't except any other views on it. 

I'ma also join the bandwagon and say Walt didn't do it.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Just wondering, if your wrong, will you feel dumb? Cause I always feel bad for people who won't except any other views on it.
> 
> I'ma also join the bandwagon and say Walt didn't do it.



Haha, kinda. No worries though. If I'm wrong, I'll gladly accept it. I believe there's just so much evidence pointing to Walt having something to do with this.

I remember seeing an interview or something saying Walt would do something completely against his morals this season and I think this is it.

We'll see in a week's time.

But if I may ask, who do you think did it then?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 4, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It was Walter telling Saul to poison Brock. Saul called Jesse and left messages telling him to come over to meet him immediately. For what exactly? All Saul said to Jesse was that he is bailing out of the city and asking him if he wanted the safekeep money, nothing important or urgency. Saul could've just waited instead desperately calling Jesse and leaving messages to come over.
> 
> 
> You can clearly tell Huell putting something in his pocket after frisking.
> ...



Yup. Walt done did it.

To be fair, if Giligan wouldnt have said anything. Nobody would have caught this gif. Shit, most of us wouldnt have seen it if we didnt enter this thread. So its are own fault for spoiling it, that doesnt mean its a weak cliffhanger.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> But if I may ask, who do you think did it then?



Gus. He said he would give the "appropriate response" to Walt alerting the DEA to a threat towards Hank, and if setting Jesse up to kill Walt wasn't it, that doesn't make sense, as he seems to be just chilling when we see him next. I just find the plan much more logical and less risky and the time-table to work better (not to mention Gus' henchman are far more likely to pull this off than Saul's "A-Team") if Gus did it as opposed to Walt.

Honestly, people keep using the "Walt does something horrible this season" defense, but why does that have to be poisoning Brock, such an action just feels too much of a random leap-forward in Walt's corruptness. Personally, I think Mike will show up after Gus is dead and try to join Walt (who else is he going to side with?) or hear about Gus threatening to kill Walt's kids and poisoning Brock and then switch sides, but then Walt decides to kill him in cold blood anyway because he feels Mike can't be trusted despite Jesse pleading him not to. They could even have Mike almost revealing what he knows about Jane's death before Walt kills him (since Mike saw that someone had been in the house when he was "cleaning up").


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Gus or the black dude.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 5, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Gus. He said he would give the "appropriate response" to Walt alerting the DEA to a threat towards Hank, and if setting Jesse up to kill Walt wasn't it, that doesn't make sense, as he seems to be just chilling when we see him next. I just find the plan much more logical and less risky and the time-table to work better (not to mention Gus' henchman are far more likely to pull this off than Saul's "A-Team") if Gus did it as opposed to Walt.
> 
> Honestly, people keep using the "Walt does something horrible this season" defense, but why does that have to be poisoning Brock, such an action just feels too much of a random leap-forward in Walt's corruptness. Personally, I think Mike will show up after Gus is dead and try to join Walt (who else is he going to side with?) or hear about Gus threatening to kill Walt's kids and poisoning Brock and then switch sides, but then Walt decides to kill him in cold blood anyway because he feels Mike can't be trusted despite Jesse pleading him not to. They could even have Mike almost revealing what he knows about Jane's death before Walt kills him (since Mike saw that someone had been in the house when he was "cleaning up").



Um how about if Gus never gave that "appropriate response" yet? Another idea popped into my head. You're right, Walt killing a child really seems out of place. But what if he did get Huell to take the ricin, but made something less toxic so he could A) make Jesse think Gus did it and B) not have to kill Brock in the process. Apparently the plant Walt looked at by the pool is called white monkshood. And it can be used for poisoning.

You know what happened in the crawl space. Walter White basically died there. Heisenberg took over to get Walt out of the hole he's dug himself into. The "Walt would never do something like this" argument doesn't really work.

Watch this:

Here

Giancarlo Esposito basically states that Gus didn't know Brock was poisoned in the first place. So it couldn't have been him.

However, the writers could be fucking with us and leading us in the direction that Walt did it but they can completely turn it around next episode.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2011)

Marie poisoned Brock.

Think about it, Brock - B = Rock, right? And what is she fed up with? That's right, minerals rocks (they're all the same to her). And what does she do that goes practically unnoticed most of the time? Stealing. And this time she decided to steal away Brock's life.


----------



## Sine (Oct 7, 2011)

*breaking bad season finale teaser & slight spoiler *from an interview with bryan cranston


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bryan Cranston: Want me to give you a little tease? I won't tell you anything about it.

Marc Maron: Of the finale?

Bryan Cranston: Yeah . . .

Marc Maron: Yeah.

Bryan Cranston: Coming up on Breaking Bad, season finale. There is an 'OHHHHHH MYYYYYY GODDDDDDD' moment, almost near the end. It's like. . . hold your head, you can't believe what you just saw.

Marc Maron: Really?

Bryan Cranston: Yeah. Then there's a scene with two characters that tie up some loose ends, and answer a couple of the questions that were lingering. . . and that's resolved. Then almost insignificantly, almost forgettable, the last scene - there is no dialogue, there are no actors. It's a familiar exterior scene, if you've watched the show, you'll recognise the place. An exterior shot. You don't even know really what you're looking at. You're looking something like 'yeah? so?'. The camera slowly pushes in, pushes in, pushes in, and you don't even know where it's going. It's innocuous. Then all of a sudden it rests on an object, and once you recognise and understand the meaning of that object, you hold your head once more, and go 'NOOOOOO! HOLY SHIT! NO! Blackout. The end of the season.


listen to the entire interview:


----------



## Penance (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stop making it seem like Walt is the poisoner...




...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2011)

shiner said:


> *breaking bad season finale teaser & slight spoiler *from an interview with bryan cranston
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now that makes me think Walt did it, only cause it sounds like it'll focus on the cig after all of it and find out walt had it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Now that makes me think Walt did it, only cause it sounds like it'll focus on the cig after all of it and find out walt had it.



That still seems a bit too obvious. The fact that it's an exterior shot makes me wonder if it's something from an earlier season that may put Walt and Jesse in a heap of shit. I'm sorry, but I'm never going to buy this theory that Walt poisoned Brock-- it's just so implausible and "grim and dark" for a show like 'Breaking Bad.'


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2011)

shiner said:


> *breaking bad season finale teaser & slight spoiler *from an interview with bryan cranston


my body is ready


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Too bad I'm gonna have to wait for Monday afternoon to watch this . I can't stand commercials, so I tape Breaking bad on the DVR, and I go to  bed at 11:00.


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

The end begins tonight.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 9, 2011)

What time does it air again?

And I kinda hope I'm wrong about Walt poisoning Brock. Seems too predictable.


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

10PM EST where I live.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonderful. Can't wait.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2011)

Just marathoned the second half of the season. It started off really slow but boy did eps 8-12 make up for it. The last 5 minutes of episode 11 was some of the most tense things I've seen on TV. Fuck I'm psyched for the finale.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 9, 2011)

THE TIME APPROACHES


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

Prepare your bodies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

I envy you guys who can actually sit through damn commercials . I wish I had that much willpower.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

it's not that hard really


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

It adds to the suspense and tension.


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD*

Someone needs to make a gif of that shit. That is fucking god like.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

I still have to wait 2 hours till it's aired over here : [


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah shit...so it was walt....damn....


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2011)

Sooo...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 How did Walt get Brock to eat the berries? And how did he know where to find Brock and Andrea? Im assuming Saul told him seeing as how he is the only other person who knows about the two.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 9, 2011)

ALL MY JIZZ

Jeez that was good. And regardless of whether Walt did it or not, blame will point to him.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2011)

Wtf why would the writers make Gus walk out, fix his tie ad THEN collapse? And the whole time he doesn't even have half his head. Suspension of disbelief BROKEN. Probably the only thing I didn't like in the episode.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Oct 9, 2011)

> Q.
> What about the closing shot of the episode, the poisonous plant growing ominously in Walt’s backyard. Is it meant to suggest the possibility that he might have poisoned Brock, or is it meant to say he definitely did it?
> 
> A.
> To me it is fairly definitive. But there’s the old Billy Wilder quote, which I am going to misquote, that if you give the audience 2 plus 2 and let them add it up to 4 themselves, they’ll love you forever. I abide by that. The audience is plenty smart, and I like giving them as little as possible, and letting them do the math themselves. It’s such a shocking moment, that you find out the full badness, if you will, of Walter White, and you learn, truly, what he’s capable of: these monstrous acts, up to and including poisoning a child to further his and his family’s survival. To me, a moment like that is best told delicately. It’s best to not hit the audience over the head with it but to let them do the math themselves.


WALT DID IT

edit: and i was one of the ones who didnt believe the spoilers.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 9, 2011)

He was in shock, so it's not like he was literally thinking, "well, shit, I'm about to die, better fix my tie". If you want to complain about it "looking" fake, then fine, but there wasn't anything suggesting that he shouldn't have been able to do that.

Anyway, awesome finale was awesome. Still, I stand by my confusion of how Walt was able to poison Brock (yes, it did happen, but I'm talking specifics). Apparently Gilligan just said in an interview that Huell swiped Jesse's cigarettes and replaced it with another pack. I could see the former, but the latter? No way did he have time to pull that off in the pat-down unless he snuck the new pack in sometime later. And how did Walt or one of Saul's goons manage to get the plant near Brock and convince him to eat a berry without making it too obvious (otherwise, when Brock got better, he could possibly remember enough for Jesse to figure out what really happened).

But yeah, loved the finale. Tio's triumphant face, Walt and Jesse doing the "badass walk" as they leave, "I won", that great music as Gus walks toward the hospital, just loved it. Also, considering how much I just hated Tyrus by this point, I loved how he didn't even get an on-screen death. Even Victor got that much, heh heh.

As for Season 5:

-Mike probably will join Walt and Jesse or at least leave them be. He's a soldier, not a leader, and he knows at this point he'll have no choice but to follow those who have control over the product now.
-Hank will look into Gus and Tio's death and the carwash's destruction.
-since Saul won't need protection against Gus anymore, I could see Huell and the other dude be the beginning of Walt's crew along with Mike. I don't see Badger or Skinny Pete getting back in the business, but we'll see


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

I knew he did it. Still, Brock is alright so everything worked out?

Anyways this should be the series finale. It works. Much like the upcoming Californication season, both these seasons ended so perfectly it could end the show. Im afraid the new seasons might fuck everything up.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 10, 2011)

Best usage of music in this entire series so far:

[YOUTUBE]ZaWeCNBaDlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyways this should be the series finale. It works. Much like the upcoming Californication season, both these seasons ended so perfectly it could end the show. Im afraid the new seasons might fuck everything up.



Actually, Gilligan said they wrote it to feel that way because they almost weren't sure what AMC's plans were for the future of the series. I like it though because now we have very few ideas on how Season 5 will begin. Season 2 and 3's finales allowed viewers to have fairly good ideas of stuff that would happen next season. 4, who the hell knows? Sure, I listed some stuff, but even then that's just my thoughts, I have no idea what will happen, and it makes me even more excited for the next season to start.

Anyway, I have full confidence that Season 5 will be an excellent ending to the series.


----------



## Jing (Oct 10, 2011)

You gotta love the music they use in this series....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I knew he did it. Still, Brock is alright so everything worked out?
> 
> Anyways this should be the series finale. It works. Much like the upcoming Californication season, both these seasons ended so perfectly it could end the show. Im afraid the new seasons might fuck everything up.



I wouldn't next season is for sure the finale so I'm confident they've got enough left to make it great.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 10, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> He was in shock, so it's not like he was literally thinking, "well, shit, I'm about to die, better fix my tie". If you want to complain about it "looking" fake, then fine, but there wasn't anything suggesting that he shouldn't have been able to do that.
> 
> Anyway, awesome finale was awesome. Still, I stand by my confusion of how Walt was able to poison Brock (yes, it did happen, but I'm talking specifics). Apparently Gilligan just said in an interview that Huell swiped Jesse's cigarettes and replaced it with another pack. I could see the former, but the latter? No way did he have time to pull that off in the pat-down unless he snuck the new pack in sometime later. And how did Walt or one of Saul's goons manage to get the plant near Brock and convince him to eat a berry without making it too obvious (otherwise, when Brock got better, he could possibly remember enough for Jesse to figure out what really happened).
> 
> ...



You can try reasoning it out, but imo it was stupid. Maybe I'm just nitpicking but idk I didn't expect Gus to walk out looking like the terminator (for a few seconds I actually thought he looked robotic ). 

Anyways the rest of the finale was great. When Walt and Jesse were talking on the roof, the way the scene was shot made it seem like someone was watching them. The same thing with the angle of the Los Pollos chain. Anybody else get that feeling?


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 10, 2011)

Jing said:


> You gotta love the music they use in this series....



Gus' death theme.

R.I.P. to the greatest television villain of the last several years.

Hell of a finale. If I wasn't about to watch a movie I'd type up my thoughts on it, but all in all, I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit that was epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved Gus just casually walking out of the room, seemingly unharmed, then we see half his head is blown off. It was a fitting end for the character.

Also, that final scene with the flowers. I really wasn't expecting that. I can already see that becoming a big plot point of the next season. I wonder if my theory of Walt acting as the main "antagonist" of the last season will come true.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

There's a reason why that finale was called "Face Off"


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2011)

I...I admit defeat...Awesome finale, btw.


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 10, 2011)

Greatest fucking finale I've seen in a while.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 10, 2011)

Good episode, but the cliffhanger was so predictable. Many people, including myself, knew from last week that Walt used the plant to poison Brock.

But at least it isn't something that I'll be dying to wait for next season.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 10, 2011)

And god broke the heavens and jizzed on camera. And we called the rain breaking bads season final.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NxCVxvWs-6Q[/YOUTUBE]

This is my reaction to what happened in the episode. Somewhere between the boy's reaction and the girl's reaction.

My God, that finale was fucking awesome!


----------



## Sine (Oct 10, 2011)

mikeless episode again.



> But on the other hand, you conveniently left Mike recuperating in Mexico. Have we seen the last of Mr. Banks?
> 
> I don't think we've seen the last of Mr. Banks. By the way, in keeping with the fact that people may die but don't completely leave us on "Breaking Bad," I would say that while we don't necessarily have plans for it at the moment, I can't imagine us getting through another 16 episodes of "Breaking Bad" without seeing Gus or Tio again in some flashback or another. I would hope, because it was just so much fun having those guys on the show. We historically do that: we bounce back and forth through time. I don't know why we couldn't do that again. But as far as Mike, you're right. Mike's still alive and kicking again down in Mexico, and I imagine we'll see him again next season.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 10, 2011)

Gus walking out of the room surprised me. I was like "fuck, he survived that?!" 

Looked like Two Face for a second.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Gus walking out of the room surprised me. I was like "fuck, he survived that?!"
> 
> Looked like Two Face for a second.



I remember thinking "are you fucking kidding me?" when he walked out seemingly fine.

That scene was such a troll.


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't think the ending scene was obvious (like, "ohh of course it was walt"), but I did have my doubts as to Walt being capable of poisoning Brock, because Walt did a pretty good job convincing Jesse that he had nothing to do with Brock getting sick. I still would like to know how he pulled  it off, but I guess we'll find out next season. Episode was fantastic. Television doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2011)

So it's reasonable to assume that Huell DID take the Ricin, just to make it possible for Walt to convince Jesse that it was Gus?


Awesome finale. Kind of sad that Gus is out. Have no clue what they will do for next season. When Walt enters the lab and says "We have work to do" I figured they would cook one or two last batches to live off of lmao.

9.9/10 Finale.

Only Dexter's series finale can top it. And yeah, I don't expect Breaking Bad's series finale to even come close.. how could it??


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, that scene may be one of my favorites ever from the series. Not just because of the way Gus looked after the explosion, but the whole set up of it. In the end, Gus' want/need for Hector to look at him in the eyes (Gus' only weak point, even though he was still cautious as fuck) and when he finally does, Gus has this surprised look on his face, but then Hector's eyes just widen and he gives him that glare and rings his bell. Gus' facial reaction to that was fucking awesome. Him coming out looking like two-face and adjusting his tie were just sprinkles on top of it all.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm discussing with a friend about the chapter, but he likes to complain about all the series he watches 

"How the fuck did he poison Brock?!"
"Why wasn't there a bigger explosion at the lab!? It doesn't make sense!"
"Why did Walter let a secretary blackmail him?! He had killed people, for fuck's sake!"
"Why didn't Walter think of the cameras!?"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 10, 2011)

My first Sunday off work since the series started up again and I forget to watch it. It's fine, I guess. It'll be On Demand in a few hours.


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, Now I know what next season will be about.

Gus's laptop! He will have Jesse and Walt on camera in the lab, and the DEA will find it.

Jackpot?


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Oh, Now I know what next season will be about.
> 
> Gus's laptop! He will have Jesse and Walt on camera in the lab, and the DEA will find it.
> 
> Jackpot?



I think that would be a very easy way out for Hank to find out about Walt, so I'm guessing Walt will take care of business and snatch the laptop and the writers will find a more clever way for Hank to find out about Walt.



coincidence?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought he was a terminator at first.


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2011)

Roy said:


> I think that would be a very easy way out for Hank to find out about Walt, so I'm guessing Walt will take care of business and snatch the laptop and the writers will find a more clever way for Hank to find out about Walt.
> 
> 
> 
> coincidence?



Nice! Didn't remember :0


Anyways.. I think the next season could be all about Walt and Jesse on the run. What if Hank tipped Walt off and that sent Walt/Jesse on the run. 

How else would they end it? Not enough time for a new cartel/drug lord. Doubt they will go back to small time hustling.. 

I'm saying it now. Hank and Jesse will be on the run, at least one of them will be caught and Hank may tip Walt off.

That's how next season will go. 

100% Proven.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Oct 10, 2011)

Brock's school schedule?


----------



## Sin (Oct 10, 2011)

What a great ending to a great season to one of the greatest shows ever.


----------



## zapman (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit, when Gus walked out after been blown apart.

Most Epic TV series in years.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's hilarious on the BB IMDB board, right now.

For the past two weeks, a majority called the people who thought Walt poisoned Brock (or thought the leaked Gus Terminator pic was real) retarded and now the latter group is gloating and shoving crow down their throat. Priceless.

I seriously don't know how people thought Gus poisoning Brock made more sense. It made less thematic sense and less logistical sense (Gus bugged Jesse's house yet we're never shown anything suggesting it and he continues acting as if Jesse is still cool despite him and Walt discussing Gus' death on multiple occasions?) Thinking the Gus pic was fake was understandable, though, considering it went a bit too far on a TV budget.

And did they really need the label conveniently on the plant at the end?

On a positive note, Hector's "DING DING, friend!" face may even surpass Doake's "surprise, friend!"


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 10, 2011)

Incredible episode. And a lot of interesting directions for the next season to take.

With Hank's prime suspect dead, Gus crushed, Salamanca also dead and with Walter suspicious behavior all this season the Hank-Walt showdown is perfectly set up.  Hank will keep looking and keep discovering evidence and now he will be taken seriously by the higher ups in the DEA. 

Then there is Jesse, now Walt not only has the Jane secret but he also poisoned 'Jesse's kid' and has that secret to keep with Jesse.  It would be interesting to see if Brock knows anything that would be incriminating for Walt.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 10, 2011)

I liked that nurse telling Salamanca off, saying that that kind of behaviour won't get him anywhere.

And I'm just thinking, he has no family and can only communicate with the rest of the world by ringing a bell, he even has to be asked if he wants to go "poopy", what exactly does she imagine is going to get him anywhere?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Good episode, but the cliffhanger was so predictable. Many people, including myself, knew from last week that Walt used the plant to poison Brock.
> 
> But at least it isn't something that I'll be dying to wait for next season.


But that's the thing, would you rather have a left-field plot twist that doesn't make any sense whatsoever? 

Or would you rather have a gratifying conclusion that delivers on what you already knew was coming? I tend to stick with the latter option.


Rob said:


> I liked that nurse telling Salamanca off, saying that that kind of behaviour won't get him anywhere.
> 
> And I'm just thinking, he has no family and can only communicate with the rest of the world by ringing a bell, he even has to be asked if he wants to go "poopy", what exactly does she imagine is going to get him anywhere?


But that's what Walt was counting on, Gus killed off every family member he had and gloated in his face about it. Walt only dealt with Tuco out of self-preservation, not out of anything else.

Walt knew that a vengeful old-man who lives a miserable life at a retirement home would be willing to go out while getting last laugh.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome episode, awesome choice of music for all the major scenes.

A bit on the fence on the Gus scene between either being awesome or silly...


----------



## Penance (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Jing (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 10, 2011)

Watching this episode made me win.

I won.


----------



## Grape (Oct 10, 2011)

Roy said:


> I think that would be a very easy way out for Hank to find out about Walt, so I'm guessing Walt will take care of business and snatch the laptop and the writers will find a more clever way for Hank to find out about Walt.
> 
> 
> 
> coincidence?





> The ending also makes all of the teasing throughout the season kind of pointless. Fans are rewarded with a complete psych-out.* Even though the pink teddy bear appeared in “Phoenix,” Gilligan says it’s, “Just a little Easter Egg for the people who notice things on that level.” He goes on to compare the bear’s appearence in “Phoenix” to Where’s Waldo.* If Gilligan is looking for disappointed and semi-angry fans after his finale’s conclusion, I don’t think he’ll need to squint to find at least a few. Moreover, if Gilligan is headed in an inherently religious direction with Breaking Bad, perhaps he should have countered David Chase‘s infamous cut-to-black with a cut-to-blinding-light.



So there's Waldo.

And this is an article from the second season finale!

Show is written... well.


Oh, and Gus one upped Nolans Two-Face.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 10, 2011)

Woot, great ending. I really liked how in the end, the writers managed to tie in Hector into getting his revenge on Gus with the overall conflict where Walt eliminated Gus. 

I wonder what's going to happen next season. Will Walt still want to continue the business and take over Gus's operations. Though now is really the perfect time to just pull out of the whole meth business since he's got a clean break from the whole mess he got into. He still has some cash left and a functioning business anyway so he's still better off then when he started. Although doing that would mean there wouldn't be much of a show, lol.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 10, 2011)

My thoughts about next season.

Firstly, the show is still 'Breaking Bad', Walt isn't done producing meth but he is sort of back to square one with regards to both producing and selling the stuff, I guess we're going to see other druglords trying to move in on Gus's territory so in that case we're literally back to season two. Not sure if want =/

Secondly, Hank. It's sort of hard to see how he would go about investigating now that Gus is dead, I guess he won't believe that Gus is Heisenburg and will continue investigating anyway.

Also, I think it's fucking amazing that a week ago some people (none here I think) had noticed that Walt's gun pointed towards a poisonous plant.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 10, 2011)

RIP gus, badass till the end 

great ep to finish the season

walts 'I won' was pure badass


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 10, 2011)

I loved it when Gus adjusted his tie then collapsed to the ground.

On one hand it felt like he was straightening himself out to appropriately/neatly collapse, on the other it felt like Giancarlo himself was sending a nice message of "Thank you everyone, goodnight and goodbye".


*Interview with Giancarlo Esposito and Vince Gilligan*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, what an episode .

That soundtrack that they had for Gus as he walking in to the retirement home was great.  

I feel like fapping to this episode, that's how awesome it was . We lost a great villain yesterday, and he will be missed , but it's time for the endgame of Breaking Bad:

Heisenberg Vs. Hank

Shit's going to be cash .


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Was that a goof 17 mins into the episode when Walter walked into the retirement home? I swear you can see Gus walking in the background.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 10, 2011)

That. Episode.

.

Tears of manliness could not even describe it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 10, 2011)

It's official, Walt = ultimate BAMF 

That episode was pure sex, every other show is fail compared to that.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

You should watch more tv then.


----------



## zapman (Oct 11, 2011)

The only TV series I can think of that would be better is ~ The Wire and perhaps The Sporanoes


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I watch most of the premium shows and none are currently this good. 

Don Draper is Walt level but the rest of Mad Men isn't BB level. No antagonists currently are Gus level. 

BB currently shitting on the competition, even Dexter and House. Can't say that I remember a better season finale in any series.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

in terms of currently then yes I agree, BB is pretty much a class of its own.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 11, 2011)

zapman said:


> The only TV series I can think of that would be better is ~ The Wire and perhaps The Sporanoes



The Wire might be better, but since the end of this season and that string of really great episodes I'm not sure. I'll have to reassess once the series is completely finished.

The Sopranos is also really good, but it's not on this level.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

The Wire so far hasn't been touched, this was a good season but Wire season 4 trumps it.  I wouldn't be surprised if BB season 5 is better than Wire season 5 though


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I was laughing like crazy at the end because I knew as soon as Jesse questioned Walt that he had poisoned Brock. 

Walter is a genius and always tries to calculate to win when he's in desperation mode. It's what got him making Meth in the first place. 

What a great episode.

Also Gus walking out with half his face gone.  Badass to the end.


----------



## ostrich (Oct 11, 2011)

I loved Hector's expression when the nurse didn't get what "DEA" meant. Laughed out loud, I did.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I laughed at that too. The silent rage in his face. 

Ahhhhhhhhh this show has many great moments like that. *wipes single tear of joy from eye*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 12, 2011)

Very good season finale. Love this show so much. Can't wait for season 5.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the best show on tv right now.

Haha, I just realized Episode 13 is called Face off.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's funny now that you've pointed it out. LOL! I didn't notice either.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2011)

^ LOL


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh wow.

God Im gonna miss all these people they killed off...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2011)

Dude... That is so freakin' perfect!!! 



Jing said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> God Im gonna miss all these people they killed off...



I'm not. I couldn't stand most of them.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 14, 2011)

Gus will be the only one I'll miss.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2011)

We never got to find out why Gus was such a big shot in Chile 

Maybe that will somehow have ties in for the last season?

Doubtful though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2011)

The only one I liked, which as far as I know had no closure on whether or not he died, lived, or where the hell he went in the final episode of the season is Mike.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 14, 2011)

WAD said:


> We never got to find out why Gus was such a big shot in Chile
> 
> Maybe that will somehow have ties in for the last season?
> 
> Doubtful though.





Panic said:


> The only one I liked, which as far as I know had no closure on whether or not he died, lived, or where the hell he went in the final episode of the season is Mike.


Good news for both of you(and me).
The creators of the show have said that,while Gus is dead,they can't imagine season 5 completely without him,and that he'll most likely appear in flashbacks.I agree,the thing with Chile must be explained.

As for Mike,they have also said that he'll almost certainly appear in season 5.It's pretty obvious that the whole reason they had him shot is to remove him from the events of the last few episodes.Otherwise they would have had to kill him off too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to agree with you about Mike. I really can't wait for the next season. Plenty of good shows to hold me over until then, but I do miss it when one of my shows ends a season.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 17, 2011)

I just started watching this show, and I'm at the 5th episode of season 2.

This show is amazing. The realism and suspense in the story are perfect. With the slight humour as well.

The scene with Walt and Krazy 8 in episode 3 was godly.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 23, 2011)

I love this fucking show, I went through seasons 1-4 in a matter of days.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 11, 2011)

Im getting closer towards finishing season 3.

I fapped furiously to the cousins.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Walter White has to be the best fucking Villain on television in the longest time.  I mean this guy just makes my jaw fucking drop every episode


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 21, 2011)

The last season next year .

I might just cry at the thought .


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm betting Gus's background will be explained more in depth next season. He was clearly an important person, based on Eladio's comment.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 28, 2011)

Just watched the season 4 finale 15 minutes ago. Amazing show.

I replayed Gus's death scene about 4 times.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2011)

That scene before he walked into the retirement had to be one of the best scenes in the show. That music was perfect.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 16, 2011)

Breaking Bad/Simpsons mashup. They even have the creepy bear. Haha!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Qv2hCprbs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 27, 2011)

HECTOR SALAMANCA


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 26, 2012)

Finished season 3 and loving it. Really glad I picked the series up. Hope S04 is as 

While downloading s04e01, one of the two words the captcha asked me to write was 'meth'. Coincidence!?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 26, 2012)

I procrastinated watching this series for way too long. Watched all of it in exactly a week. As addictive as the drug its about.


----------



## CM PunK (Feb 27, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Breaking Bad/Simpsons mashup. They even have the creepy bear. Haha!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4Qv2hCprbs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


>my name is jane
:ho


----------



## josh101 (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember watching the series premier a couple years ago and just thinking... "meh"

But now my TV taste has matured a bit, and I've seen how highly rated the show is I re-watched the premier and it was fucking awesome! Time to download all the seasons!

Shame I download at 65kb/sec though...


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 9, 2012)

so it was Walt who poisoned the boy? man I love him. Wonder if Jesse will ever get to know about it and about Jane.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 24, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> so it was Walt who poisoned the boy? man I love him. Wonder if Jesse will ever get to know about it and about Jane.



>refrain from saving the life of a drug addict
>add to kill count



Season 5 will end with all major characters dead besides Jesse and Marie.

JessexMarie is OTP


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 26, 2012)

I almost think Walt will deliberately confess to Jessie what he did in order to get Jessie to kill him in the final season.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

final season split into 2 seasons


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2012)

God, that's pretty lame.

Awards fishing at its finest.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2012)

8 episodes, 2 months of viewing...

There is only so little fapping material I require but even that is cruel


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 6, 2012)

Feels bad man...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 21, 2012)

> AMC has announced that Breaking Bad season 5 will premiere Sunday, July 15 @10pm. Additionally, it was also announced that the final chapter of the series will conclude a year later, beginning summer 2013.
> 
> Essentially creating two “final” seasons of Breaking Bad, the divided seasons will each contain 8 episodes. Initially positioned as a “super-sized” final season, AMC’s decision to air Breaking Bad’s final season across two years always felt more like a way to take advantage of fan anticipation – rather than providing an extended conclusion for one of television’s best series.
> 
> ...



That's right guys, Season 5 of Breaking Bad finally has an air date: July 15th . And it seems to be true that it will be split in half , but I know it'll be worth the wait .

I'm just glad we have a release date.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

10 month break? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?

I mean, I already knew they were splitting the seasons, but I had figured they were going to do it the same way they did that stupid show 'The Walking Dead.'

Fucking AMC blows.

They blow for 'The Killing' alone, but now they blow even harder.

Die.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 22, 2012)

july 15th

Only breaking bad could break my planned suicide date of july14th


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

This show got mad stale tho guys, the 10 month break might rejuvenate it!


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2012)

I don't even know why they're calling it splitting a season.  With that long of a break it's basically a brand new season

some semantics bullshit


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Don't let it get to ya Parallax. -hug-


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2012)

At least Giancarlo Esposito a.k.a. Gus is getting a lot of recognition and being hired in other spots on Hollywood.

I just saw him on Community, he was awesome 
He's in an upcoming movie, I forget which one though, I just saw him in a trailer.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2012)

Kuya said:


> At least Giancarlo Esposito a.k.a. Gus is getting a lot of recognition and being hired in other spots on Hollywood.
> 
> I just saw him on Community, he was awesome
> He's in an upcoming movie, I forget which one though, I just saw him in a trailer.



Giancarlo Esposito was awesome before he played Gus in Breaking Bad, that role just made him even more awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

Discussing about the actor who played the main villain the past couple seasons is clearly worthless spamming 

When does this season come back?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

July 15th, 10pm et.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 1, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Discussing about the actor who played the main villain the past couple seasons is clearly worthless spamming
> 
> When does this season come back?



mods will be mods


----------



## Sarry (Jun 1, 2012)

I began watching the show a couple of weeks ago, and so far I am addicted on it. All characters are great, [though skylar and walt jr. can be annoying at times...]

I am still on season 3(ep 3) so I won't read the recent pages of this thread for spoil-concerns.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 1, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I began watching the show a couple of weeks ago, and so far I am addicted on it. All characters are great, [though skylar and walt jr. can be annoying at times...]
> 
> I am still on season 3(ep 3) so I won't read the recent pages of this thread for spoil-concerns.



one of the best shows on TV for sure


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2012)

Dammit, every time I see this thread bumped I keep thinking there's a trailer out.

Stop getting my hopes up .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't worry, Mag, a trailer will be coming real soon.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope so. The show is like meth, it's addictive.

But Breaking Bad is healthy for you .


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 2, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I hope so. The show is like meth, it's addictive.
> 
> But Breaking Bad is healthy for you .



I have turned down dates saying im working to watch this show
I failed several exams to catch an episode when I should have studied
I dont sleep thinking about what will happen next

Tell me what exactly is healthy about this show?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 2, 2012)

Because you help to contribute to quality television, which we desperately need .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I'm so glad it's coming back

I'm still deciding whether to watch it week by week or just marathoning it all just a day shy before the finale.  I'll probably do the latter.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Butcher (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Time to start hunting wallpapers of that.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh shit, it is ON


----------



## Scar (Jun 4, 2012)

I got through season 3 and fell off for awhile.

Trying to re-watch everything now before the season starts


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Cloudkicker, what does your username stem from?


----------



## Scar (Jun 4, 2012)

Got the idea for my name from Wiz Khalifa's clothing line


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2012)

Considering dressing up as Heisenberg for Halloween


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 4, 2012)

hmm a warehouse and loads of bills...

From this examination I have concluded... Walt will continue making meth...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm curious about what will be become of Mike in this season. He was still alive last we saw of him, and he doesn't seem the type to hold a grudge. 

Maybe he'll end up working for Walt.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone with free time send me a PM telling me why I should watch this show, honestly. 

I'm drawn by the critical reviews it's gotten, and turned off by it's apparent centralization in drugs. Convince me it's worth watching? 

Don't wanna read spoilers here in case I do


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2012)

well it doesn't romanticize or glamorize Drugs if that's your concern


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Someone with free time send me a PM telling me why I should watch this show, honestly.
> 
> I'm drawn by the critical reviews it's gotten, and turned off by it's apparent centralization in drugs. Convince me it's worth watching?
> 
> Don't wanna read spoilers here in case I do



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMEq1mGpP5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I the only user on here that has Dish Network? Did you see where they're threatening the cancellation of AMC and IFC? What fucking horse shit is this? A bunch of billionaire babies, I tell ya.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Am I the only user on here that has Dish Network? Did you see where they're threatening the cancellation of AMC and IFC? What fucking horse shit is this? A bunch of billionaire babies, I tell ya.



...lol cancellation?

What network do you think you're talking about? What network do you watch? Do you know how much viewers AMC gets a year? Even if I told you, you wouldn't believe it. Do you know what would would happen if they stopped airing? A network big enough that it could be listed on my viewer list goes belly up. Dissapears. It ceases to exist. You CLEARLY don't know what network you're talking about, so let me clue you in... AMC is not in danger... of cancellation. AMC is the DANGER. A guy turns his TV on and a network is cancelled and you think that of AMC? NO, AMC is the one who AIRS...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2012)

uh

Dish IS dropping it.  

look it up


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> Dish IS dropping it.
> 
> look it up



Seriously.

What the fuck was that guy even talking about? 

Anyway, moving on, this is pretty neat...


----------



## Sarry (Jun 7, 2012)

Just finished the 4th season...and all I have to say: 
The series is just awesome...just freaking awesome. The last four episodes were 10/10 
I don't know how they'll go in the 5th season [if they don't cancel it.]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2012)

5th season comes out next month, for eight episodes :|

with the final 8 episodes (essentially season 6) a few months away


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> Dish IS dropping it.
> 
> look it up





TetraVaal said:


> Seriously.
> 
> What the fuck was that guy even talking about?



Watch this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMEq1mGpP5A[/YOUTUBE]

...now drop an ATM on your face for being terrible fans.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2012)

arm yourself with knowledge


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you... a robot?


----------



## josh101 (Jun 7, 2012)

you guys didnt get that reference? lol


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

No, we got the reference... it just wasn't funny.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *Seriously.
> 
> What the fuck was that guy even talking about?*





TetraVaal said:


> No, we got the reference... it just wasn't funny.



Sure buddy, sure. No need to get salty.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

I was referencing to your misinformed knowledge pertaining to the current rift between Dish and AMC, not the scene you were trying to parody.

This board is filled with some dense users.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 7, 2012)

.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 12, 2012)

First promo
[YOUTUBE]A_jphULKZ4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2012)

It's...almost...back...


----------



## Sarry (Jun 12, 2012)

Heisenberg is back, baby 



Can't wait for the first episode to come out


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2012)

> July 15th

Another month. 
Time needs to move faster. >....>


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2012)

MrBlonde said:


> First promo
> [YOUTUBE]A_jphULKZ4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Zenith (Jun 14, 2012)

but do you know the chemistry?


----------



## keiiya (Jun 14, 2012)

My mind is going to explode.

I am a bit annoyed they are dividing the season in two. I guess they are just trying to milk it a bit longer.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 14, 2012)

Aaron Paul already confirmed that when he was on Conan.

But whatever, July needs to come quicker.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm amazed how many times I can watch the same 15 seconds of video.


----------



## Okami (Jun 15, 2012)

keiiya said:


> My mind is going to explode.
> 
> I am a bit annoyed they are dividing the season in two. I guess they are just trying to milk it a bit longer.



Oh yes. 

 Fuck. June takes too long. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 18, 2012)

*'Breaking Bad' movie looking possible...*





> _?Vince feels that now we have too much story,?_ he revealed to the publication. _?We could actually go beyond those 16 episodes.?_ In fact, Cranston says, _?it?s not far-fetched. I wouldn?t mind visiting that possibility.?_
> 
> Many fans have guessed that the series would end with the character?s death, and Cranston himself admits that his sequel talk _?is coming from a guy who doesn?t know anything of how the show?s going to end.?_ But, he says, _?If it doesn?t end up in a total apocalypse, who knows? Maybe we could revisit Walter White a year down the road and see where his life has gone. If he?s still alive, that is.?_



So... this is interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2012)

I actually don't want another season. Vince pretty much put in all the effort he had for this so called last season of Breaking Bad, and I doubt his later seasons would live up to it.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 18, 2012)

I always assumed the show would end in one last fight for survival and Walt would die, or he would eventually die to cancer. Having him survive would just be odd.

Anyway, I wouldn't pay to see a Walter White movie. Would pay to see a Jesse Pinkman movie though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 26, 2012)

New trailer. Unfortunately, there wasn't a Yotube link uploaded for it yet.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Going to be so fucking awesome. OH GOD. 

Glad they're not showing much in the trailers, making it such a suspense.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks awesome. Dat Mike


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 28, 2012)

So far, Ive been staying up until 5am catching up, watching the re-runs. I loveee this show. It's so addicting.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 28, 2012)

Walter like a boss. I'd be scared of him if he talked to me like that.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 3, 2012)

You motherfuckers have been slacking.
[YOUTUBE]TF-RPoNP__8[/YOUTUBE]
Episode titles


> 5x01: Live Free or Die
> 5x02: Madrigal
> 5x03: Hazard Pay
> 5x04: Fifty One (I think this is Walt's birthday so it will officially be one year since the pilot)
> ...


----------



## Treerone (Jul 5, 2012)

Walt Jr.'s been kept in the dark for too long, it's time he was taught the family business.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2012)

Skyler would snap if that happened.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Walt Jr.'s been kept in the dark for too long, it's time he was taught the family business.


Then he will start selling drugs to the kids in his school


----------



## Sarry (Jul 6, 2012)

Bah, Badger has better selling skills than Jr. hehe, especially to kids in high school.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

Walt Jr will probrally be eating some cereal next time we see him.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, but before he does that, he'll probably throw a classic Walt Jr hissy fit.


----------



## Dabura (Jul 8, 2012)

3th promo 'Because I Say So!'



This looks intense!

Check out the 29 sec...  awesome!
What is it? Doesn't look like a flashback to me.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Holy shit that promo is good, got me so in the mood for Heisenberg. Just a week now.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dabura said:


> 3th promo 'Because I Say So!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait. Best show on tv at the moment imo.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2012)

when's season 5 coming?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 8, 2012)

July 15th I believe


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2012)

ah Thanks.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2012)

Last episode will be shown in august then we need to wait like 6 months or something for the second part of the season


----------



## Treerone (Jul 8, 2012)

No, we have to wait till next July.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL TETRA.....


----------



## Treerone (Jul 9, 2012)

Hilarious. :rofl


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2012)

3 more days


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 12, 2012)

HOLY FUCK, THESE THREE DAYS CAN'T GO FAST ENOUGH!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm slow as fuck, but I watched season four last weekend. I thought it was amazing, but I was a little disappoitned anyway. There wasn't a single surprise, and you could see everything comming a long time before they did. Expected to be all "OH MY GOD WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENEd!?" when watching the last few episodes, but it didn't have anything like that. Disappointing, but amazing and top notch entertainment anyway. Cannot wait for season five!'. Gonna be superb!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2012)

There's probably going to be some sick cliffhanger at the end of the first part.

Waiting all those months will be awful


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 12, 2012)

Think I am gonna do as I always do and wait for the whole season to finish. Been watching Game of Thrones as it comes and waiting one week for a new episode is horrible. I'll rather just watch the whole season in a day or two, I guess.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2012)

fawwkkkkk i can't wait.

I'm assuming Walt dies at the very end of the series. I hope Jessie lives.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2012)

Sunday can't get here fast enough .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah man, I can't wait.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone think new BreakingBad eps will be uploaded on youtube?

I dont have amc


----------



## Treerone (Jul 13, 2012)

You can always try to find a stream.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

There's the three minute Comic Con trailer, my friends.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There's the three minute Comic Con trailer, my friends.



Dude, that's awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 14, 2012)

Just saw the trailer on BB's Facebook page. Mike stole the trailer.

Please Sunday



 HURRY THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Treerone (Jul 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There's the three minute Comic Con trailer, my friends.



 Looks awesome.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2012)

So I just finished the series, and maybe it's just me but there's like no likable characters. Mike & Saul is okay, but everyone else


----------



## Treerone (Jul 14, 2012)

How could someone NOT like Jesse?

He's one of the better parts of the show.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2012)

Treerone said:


> How could someone NOT like Jesse?
> 
> He's one of the better parts of the show.



He's too stubborn & hostile

Season 5 is tomorrow, what a coincidence, trust me that wasn't planned.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess.

Although he is the comedic relief for a good number of scenes.


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There's the three minute Comic Con trailer, my friends.



>cannot be viewed from your current location



well fuck you too


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 14, 2012)

Season 5 (for non-usa)


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 14, 2012)

Jesse spends way too much time being emo and ends up down there with Skyler and Marie. L?lz. Saul, Mike, Walter and Hank are very likeable IMO. There's not enough Saul, though.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 14, 2012)

Meh, I never really like Walt. He's too much of an asshat.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2012)

Jesse emo? Lolz...

Anyway the show is made not to like the  characters, but somehow root for them at points. You aren't suppose to like Walt, but you will at points. Cause of they way he's shown. But if you sit back and think about it, he's not a good person. He's actually the opposite. Shows like The Shield and Sons of anarchy do this all the time.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with what Crazymtf is saying

however Walt really isn't a good person, there's really no two ways about that.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2012)

lol at not liking Jesse


lol


----------



## Zenith (Jul 14, 2012)

geez I need to go back to my mountainous crib and spend my days watching breaking bad like I did before my vacation period started

I really need to

the show is going too fast for what I can follow


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 14, 2012)

TOMORROW IS THE CORONATION DAY

ALL HAIL THE KING


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2012)

Treerone said:


> You can always try to find a stream.



Dont worry little buddy! I just finished installing the amc channel to my basic cable on television

Illegally


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2012)

At what time does Breaking Bad air?

Probably gotta wait till tomorrow when it's out with subs


----------



## Toto y Moi (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope that Vince Gilligan doesn't make Walt White 5.0 corny. Some of the lines in this show are too over the top. Most of Mike's dialogue is an example.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll be up to 3-4am tonight waiting for this to come online, can't fucking wait.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 15, 2012)

SageMaster said:


> At what time does Breaking Bad air?
> 
> Probably gotta wait till tomorrow when it's out with subs



10pm Eastern.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2012)

lol, I don't know if they were going for sad with the way Ted looks but


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 15, 2012)

Fucking magnets, man.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2012)

Walt. 

somehow the word "Baws" doesn't do justice.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 15, 2012)

Walt is so alpha


----------



## Treerone (Jul 15, 2012)

I hate Walt even more now. Why can't Mike just kill him already.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Why can't Mike just kill him already.



Because Walt doesn't will it to be so.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

_"Yeaaaaahh bitches! MAGNETS!"_


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

that premiere : D : D


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 16, 2012)

"Because I say so..."

Who else is thinking Walt's gonna kill Ted this season?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jul 16, 2012)

This was incredible.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 16, 2012)

"You know how they say it's been a pleasure? It hasn't been."

Gotta love Mike.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 16, 2012)

The premiere was nice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 that stupid fall actually broke the guys neck?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> "Because I say so..."
> 
> Who else is thinking Walt's gonna kill Ted this season?



Walt is ready to kill every loose end at this point...even Skylar (if it ever came to it.



TittyNipple said:


> The premiere was nice.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm actually happy he's alive.  Him being alive will effect Skylar in some way to make her do something dumb.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Who else cracked the fuck when they first saw Ted?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

It was hilarious.

Also, I love flash forward sequences far more than flashbacks.

Why do I get the feeling that Walt's family is dead and he's coming back to settle a score?


----------



## Treerone (Jul 16, 2012)

I wonder if that's him at the end of the 8 episodes, or at the end of the season.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Too early to tell.

One thing is for sure, he was celebrating his 52nd birthday at that Denny's, but in this season, he celebrates his 51st birthday in the fourth episode. Some shit is definitely going down... especially if you need to buy an M-16.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

The only thing that irked me about the premiere (if you can even call it that) is that the Ted subplot wasn't wrapped up last season.  I don't expect it to be important though

I can't wait for Sunday that was probably the best premiere the series has had.  Probably.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why do I get the feeling that *Walt's family is dead* and he's coming back to settle a score?



Seems like a pretty extreme conclusion, even for this show.

Maybe a hostage situation or something of that sort?  Something that involves him to fight his way save someone?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Seems like a pretty extreme conclusion, even for this show.
> 
> Maybe a hostage situation or something of that sort?  Something that involves him to fight his way save someone?



He seemed incredibly hollow when having a discussion with the waitress. The guy sounded like he had nothing left to live for.

I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to have Walt's entire family killed off. This show isn't meant to pull any punches or cater to the audience's wishes at all. It's pretty fucking dark.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2012)

Eh I don't see them killing off the son. MAYBE Skyler.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Maybe he is 51 in the opening


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's from the first season.

He puts the 52 in bacon in the opening of last night's episode--and as I pointed out earlier, he turns 51 this season in episode 4.

Also, I'm not saying that Walt's family is DEFINITELY dead, but he certainly sounds quite devoid of happiness. I wouldn't put it pass Gilligan to have his entire family waxed off.


----------



## Wado (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol when the truck flipped to the side when walt went full power. Magnets, biatch!

Walt really snapped. He is acting like a fuckin psycho, and I love it.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe Mike and Jesse leave Walt and he's forced to deal with the Cartel himself.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

What cartel? LOL.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Cartel does come back near the end.  It's not some 2 bit organization where if the head honcho dies that's it, someone else will take over


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah. I doubt the cartel is completely finished off, but I don't foresee them being an immediate threat.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought someone from Gustavo's past would turn up and cause trouble this season. Hence why Eladio spared Gustavo in that flashback and the stuff they found behind the photo now. Unless that was cleared up already and I missed it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 16, 2012)

A female character does show up next week asking who killed Gustavo. Apparently, she's supposed to be a very important character this season.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's from the first season.
> 
> He puts the 52 in bacon in the opening of last night's episode--a*nd as I pointed out earlier, he turns 51 this season in episode 4.*
> 
> Also, I'm not saying that Walt's family is DEFINITELY dead, but he certainly sounds quite devoid of happiness. I wouldn't put it pass Gilligan to have his entire family waxed off.



How do you know that?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He seemed incredibly hollow when having a discussion with the waitress. The guy sounded like he had nothing left to live for.



You could be right, but to me, it seemed like his Heisenberg persona.



Nightfall said:


> I thought someone from Gustavo's past would turn up and cause trouble this season. Hence why Eladio spared Gustavo in that flashback and the stuff they found behind the photo now. Unless that was cleared up already and I missed it.



The picture might be of Gus and his original partner (Max?).  There seems to be banking information behind the picture, this will give Hank a lead on some sort of paper trail.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome episode. Using "motherfucking magnets bitch!" was great.

I'm intrigued about the intro. I'm thinking Walt is gonna have a last stand like Scarface.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah. I doubt the cartel is completely finished off, but I don't foresee them being an immediate threat.



someone in the drug business has to be though, unless he's about to go shoot a bunch of cops which seems unlikely


----------



## Scar (Jul 16, 2012)

Epic premiere 

Someone will be hunting Walt this season, looks like he'll have to contact Saul's guy for a new identity and relocate at some point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2012)

it was nice having ted looking at skylar the same way she looks at walt


----------



## Treerone (Jul 16, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> How do you know that?



4th episode is called "51"


----------



## Sine (Jul 17, 2012)

why dont i pay enough attention


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

His family is dead. I'm telling you.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 17, 2012)

Walt is going all Godfather now, Skyler will probably go against the family and 

That's why Walt has no ring on.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> His family is dead. I'm telling you.



PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE, I SWEAR I CAN'T TAKE HER FACE ANY MORE! AND THE KID, OMG, SHUT UP!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE, I SWEAR I CAN'T TAKE HER FACE ANY MORE! AND THE KID, OMG, SHUT UP!



I wonder how they would validate getting rid off Holly.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I wonder how they would validate getting rid off Holly.



Isn't just being a family member valid enough?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

That poor little child.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2012)

Premiere was straight quality. The magnets got me hyped, Jesse coming thru w/ the clutch idea.

I'm not convinced the laptop was damaged enough though. The computer was never turned on and I know the screen was busted, but can't they just pull the drives out of the laptop?

Also I wonder what was said in the "letter" behind Gustavo's picture.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 17, 2012)

Take your hard-drive out and wipe a magnet over it, put it back in and you'll see why it's enough.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2012)

The letter behind the photo seemed to be information for a bank account. I'm not sure what it could be leading up to, but that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> PLEASE LET THIS BE TRUE, I SWEAR I CAN'T TAKE HER FACE ANY MORE! AND THE KID, OMG, SHUT UP!


Who the fuck doesn't like Jr?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder what will become Ted's purpose now? He's either going to be a victim again or try to pull some smart shit and get himself killed. The ladder unlikely seeing how scared he is.

Or maybe Skylar will ask him to help her since she has no one and the family abandons Walt. Walt jr remaining uninformed of course


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 18, 2012)

The Germans are coming. Also, I'm willing to bet good old Elliot and Gretchen will be back.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I wonder what will become Ted's purpose now? He's either going to be a victim again or try to pull some smart shit and get himself killed. The ladder unlikely seeing how scared he is.



I assume that's the last we'll see of Ted and he keeps his mouth shut (based on how afraid he seemed of Skylar, seems likely), or they'll go a step further and Walt takes him out just to be extra careful.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy shit. I spent the last 5 days watching seasons 1-4 for the first time.

Holy shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Too early to tell.
> 
> One thing is for sure, he was celebrating his 52nd birthday at that Denny's, but in this season, he celebrates his 51st birthday in the fourth episode. Some shit is definitely going down... especially if you need to buy an M-16.



I was just about to comment on this, but you beat me to it. I'm thinking maybe a few members of his family are dead and Skylar left him. Idk.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 19, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Holy shit. I spent the last 5 days watching seasons 1-4 for the first time.
> 
> Holy shit.


Watched it all yesterday and today. :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you not sleep? That's literally 47 hours of show lol.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 22, 2012)

What's up with the creepy beginnings?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 22, 2012)

They're gonna kill Jesse. Walt is going to turn into Gus.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 22, 2012)

Mike vs Hank was genius


----------



## Treerone (Jul 22, 2012)

Walt Jr. at breakfast again. Nothing new to see.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 22, 2012)

The Hank and Mike interrogation scene was incredible.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 22, 2012)

Walt is simply too alpha


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Who knew the dad from Malcolm in the Middle could seem so rapey. Dude deserves an Emmy.


----------



## Derezzed (Jul 22, 2012)

Am I the only one who felt awkward at that last scene with Walter and Skyler  ?

It felt like she was Walter's bitch .


----------



## Treerone (Jul 22, 2012)

Walt just amped up his creepiness. 

Dat Mike. He made a huge mistake, wasn't he the one who told Walt "No more half measures"


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2012)

Ep 2 was so slow, but it was good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

This series has turned Aaron Paul into a damn fine actor. He's been on the same level as Cranston over the last 15 episodes.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 23, 2012)

This episode was extra weird. Lots of different characters and Mike wasn't acting right. I wish he would have killed that bitch and melted her with that acid. Not a trace for her little daughter.




Super Goob said:


> Did you not sleep? That's literally 47 hours of show lol.


I skipped a few 19 episodes at the beginning because my brother basically filled me in from there and we had the rest recorded, but not those. 


Derezzed said:


> Am I the only one who felt awkward at that last scene with Walter and Skyler  ?
> 
> It felt like she was Walter's bitch .


 Same here. I felt like Skyler was about to get raped. Same with when he hugged her, I thought he was about to go sex offender mode.


----------



## Sine (Jul 23, 2012)

amazing episode


----------



## Dabura (Jul 23, 2012)

did anyone catch the potential foreshadowing;

Walter Jr. eats Raisin Crunch, if you pronounce it like 'Ricin'


----------



## Sarry (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh boy,  Heisenberg is just starting, and it is creepy. Creepy good, not creepy bad. I felt really bad for Skylar, and Saul. 

However, I want to see how Mike will fit in all of this, even including the money issues with his underlings.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Janet404 said:


> Old show is old, but it has the guy from Malcom in the Middle.



New troll is new.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 23, 2012)

If anyone flips this season, it's gonna be Skylar.

I knew that with Beneke alive in that state, he will be an even bigger emotional catalyst for Skylar.  Walt looking to takeover Gus's game, Beneke's medical condition, and her being scared shitless may cause her to flip.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 23, 2012)

Dat mike bossing it 



Fruit Monger said:


> If anyone flips this season, it's gonna be Skylar.
> 
> I knew that with Beneke alive in that state, he will be an even bigger emotional catalyst for Skylar.  Walt looking to takeover Gus's game, Beneke's medical condition, and her being scared shitless may cause her to flip.



She will most likely find out about the poison that walt used on the kid too so all the more reason to flip


----------



## josh101 (Jul 23, 2012)

I love how someone as badass as Mike calls Walt "trouble". Walt really is a crazy mother fucker. 

Also who's the chick? I don't like her. Hopefully only a minor character this season.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 23, 2012)

- Mike vs. Hank was 
- Mike calling Walt a ticking time bomb

I wonder what Walt is gonna do with the Ricin poison. He needs to keep that shit away from his family and put it in a locker somewhere or something.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 23, 2012)

Walt doesn't have a real reason to keep with the meth business, neither do Jesse or Saul. Only Mike has a real reason.

Jesse has money, Saul has a business, Walt has the car wash, Mike has nothing. Wonder if he's going to start getting desperate.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Walt doesn't have a real reason to keep with the meth business, neither do Jesse or Saul. Only Mike has a real reason.
> 
> Jesse has money, Saul has a business, Walt has the car wash, Mike has nothing. Wonder if he's going to start getting desperate.



Did you not watch the latest episode? Walts broke...


----------



## Treerone (Jul 23, 2012)

He has a car wash that makes a good amount of money.

Not as much as cooking meth (obviously) but it's enough.


----------



## UX7 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think they will kill Walt's family....he is going on murderous rampage on who did it 

Or maybe he was the one that kill them, and is now going against the DEA


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 23, 2012)

PLEASE MIKE, PLEASE! MY 5 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER MUST SEE MY CORPSE AND BE FOREVER TRAUMATIZED, OR SO HELP ME I'LL SCREAM SO YOU CAN KILL THE REST OF MY FAMILY!


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Yeah, that was a weird argument.

Mike is still a bro.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 23, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Walt doesn't have a real reason to keep with the meth business, neither do Jesse or Saul. Only Mike has a real reason.
> 
> Jesse has money, Saul has a business, Walt has the car wash, Mike has nothing. Wonder if he's going to start getting desperate.



Walt just likes the power. He's not going to leave and Jesse isn't going to go without Walt.



shiner said:


> amazing episode


I thought Jr drew that at first.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

The new female character is such an unbearable twat. However, she's being depicted brilliantly, even if it's only one episode.

Anyone know the name of the actress playing this role?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Other than feeling sorry for the crazy new girl, why do you guys think mike would change his mind? Because the police are closing in on his granddaughter's money i guess?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Other than feeling sorry for the crazy new girl, why do you guys think mike would change his mind? Because the police are closing in on his granddaughter's money i guess?



I thought that was made pretty obvious. The fact he couldn't leave a substantial amount of money for his granddaughter to inherit is basically why he's agreeing to Walt's proposition.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2012)

I only just watched it today and I dunno why but I didn't even think of it until I was typing it out


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

Should be pretty interesting to see how this all unfolds, that's for sure.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 24, 2012)

Hold on now... someone very important has been missing these few episodes... someone we all know is very crucial to the plot... where the hell is MARIE??


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 24, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Hold on now... someone very important has been missing these few episodes... someone we all know is very crucial to the plot... where the hell is MARIE??



She'll have an important role in this week's episode.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The new female character is such an unbearable twat. However, she's being depicted brilliantly, even if it's only one episode.
> 
> Anyone know the name of the actress playing this role?


Laura Fraser


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone notice Walt ending the episode by grabbing some titties, creeped me out a little. Almost like Skyler is his bitch now or something.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 24, 2012)

I also didn't get why Walt took so long to undress.

And yeah, last scene was creepy as hell, "there's no better reason than family."


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Anyone notice Walt ending the episode by grabbing some titties, creeped me out a little. Almost like Skyler is his bitch now or something.



She pretty much is, too bad I feel no sympathy for her. She should have listened to her lawyer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2012)

Walt always seems to stick it into his wife at the most unusual times.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2012)

Soul King said:


>



That is hilarious.


----------



## Shimmy (Jul 25, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Anyone notice Walt ending the episode by grabbing some titties, creeped me out a little. Almost like Skyler is his bitch now or something.



That wasn't Walt...it was Heisenberg grabbin' them tatas 


No, but seriously I love how his character has progressed so much. This show kick ass.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 25, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That is hilarious.


That Charizard at the end was what made me laugh. XD


Shimmy said:


> That wasn't Walt...it was Heisenberg grabbin' them tatas


 Heeeell yeeeah.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder how much of a psycho Walt has been his whole life? I wonder if there'll be a flashback maybe with Gretchen to explain this?


----------



## Treerone (Jul 25, 2012)

He probably snapped when Gretchen and Elliot first started making big bucks off Grey Matter. It was downhill from there.

There should be, it seemed odd for them to bring up Walt's past and only explore such a tiny bit.


----------



## Shimmy (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope they do go into his past a bit more...like how exactly did he get the cancer? Chemicals, I'm guessing? I don't remember if they went into that...

Anyways, I don't know if you guys have seen any of the promotional interviews they have been doing, but Bryan Cranston went on Jimmy Kimmel recently and it was awesome. The part with the payphone was hillarious 
It starts around 4:00 if you want to watch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdDAUGzuuGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't imagine the show without Mike, he truly is a ray of sunshine.

Gonna be a sad day when he is killed for Jesse's sake. 

Not that I have anything against Jesse. He shares my name, as well as my addictive personality.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> She'll have an important role in this week's episode.



How do you know?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder how big Walts short lived drug empire will be in terms of fortune compared to Gus.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 26, 2012)

Skyler has been a bitch for how many seasons? Her getting fucked is about time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 26, 2012)

Why does Skyler care about Ted so much? Does she have feelings for him or something


----------



## Treerone (Jul 26, 2012)

Avalon said:


> Why does Skyler care about Ted so much? Does she have feelings for him or something



She had an affair with him. 

Plus she's the reason he's in the state he is now. She feels absolutely horrible.



Avalon said:


> How do you know?



AMC plays a sneak peak during Small Town Security now. She sat down with Walt and said "Tell me the truth" or something like that.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 26, 2012)

My Marie will get to the bottom of this or dead


----------



## Scar (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo, where can I find season 5 online? Gotta watch ep. 2 and the site I use completely removed BB this week 

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 27, 2012)

You know what would be cool or at least id like...

If Walt doubts what he's becoming and looks at the people he's terrifying, he gets hurt or knocked unconcious for some reason, he could suffer a hallucination/dream where he talks to Gus. Gus gives him his applause but also some encouraging revelation for Walt to turn into Gus.


----------



## Scar (Jul 27, 2012)

^ That would be horrible. Shit like that doesn't happen in real life


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2012)

Noob question: How many episodes are gonna be in each half of this final season.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 29, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> ^ That would be horrible. Shit like that doesn't happen in real life



People don't have dreams in real life?


----------



## Flynn (Jul 29, 2012)

Welll...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie may or may not now play an important role. Leaning more to may not. Walt and his cover ups. 

Episode 3 was pretty nice, seemed to just be set ups for the next episode where the action starts picking up. 




By the way, just caught up with this show on Netflix so first time here.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 30, 2012)

Walt looked like he wanted to punt that kid while sitting next to him.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't believe Skylar defeated Marie at her game...

Also, dat alpha Walt


----------



## Treerone (Jul 30, 2012)

Pretty good episode.

Why is Walt being such a dick?

They made 1/4th the amount of meth that they made with Gus and he's expecting more money?

Also, Mike's still a badass.



Kuya said:


> Noob question: How many episodes are gonna be in each half of this final season.



8 eps. in each half.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally caught up 

Nice setting up episode. Walty embraces the bad boss role more. 

Mike is my favourite character with Jesse 



Soul King said:


>




Holy shit


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 30, 2012)

- Walt vs Mike
- Skylar breakdown
- Vamonos Pest

This season is gonna be wild.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Mike is my favourite character with Jesse



Mike is a good character and all, but he's much better in small doses. This is the only problem I have with this season so far, especially with us approaching the halfway mark by next week. I don't mind the idea of gradually compressing the amount of characters, but Mike is still much better in _small_ doses.

Anyway, that was a very good episode last night. All of the cooking episodes tend to be the more memorable ones for some reason. 

I do love Mike comparing Walt to Robert Ford, though--I can only imagine how much that burned him (_Walt_) to hear those words.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

Walt gonna try and take out Mike? Not gonna be easy...

and Marie... still ugly


----------



## Scar (Jul 30, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Welll...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Repped for username "Flynn"


----------



## Flynn (Jul 30, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> Repped for username "Flynn"





Mike is also one my favourites in the show. Since the start he seemed like one of the only seemingly good guys especially during the whole Los pollos saga.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 30, 2012)

I like Mike but he is being a punk ass bitch taking money from Jesse and Walt for something unrelated to them.

Also, Jesse fronted them 120 Gs. He took 40 from each stack which included Jesse's. That bastard only gave Jesse back 80...

I wonder if Mike is Jewish


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

Walt gonna use the Risen on Mike somehow, maybe put it in his coffee.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 30, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I like Mike but he is being a punk ass bitch taking money from Jesse and Walt for something unrelated to them.
> 
> Also, Jesse fronted them 120 Gs. He took 40 from each stack which included Jesse's. That bastard only gave Jesse back 80...
> 
> I wonder if Mike is Jewish



Jesse fronted 120 G total, meant from the 3 of them. Meaning 40G each. Math can be a bitch 

Also it was indeed a bitch move that Walt & Jesse are paying so Mike's men keep their mouth shut

Also I'm liking alpha-Walt. Dude decides its time come back in his own house. 
Decided to out Skylars infedility making him the "victim" in the whole story to get Marie on his side.

And now he plans to kill Mike


----------



## Treerone (Jul 30, 2012)

It's Walt's fault the DEA found out about the money...

He turned the magnet on too high and they found the picture.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 30, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Jesse fronted 120 G total, *meant from the 3 of them*. Meaning 40G each. Math can be a bitch



well if you put it that way



Treerone said:


> It's Walt's fault the DEA found out about the money...
> 
> He turned the magnet on too high and they found the picture.



They would have found it anyway


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 30, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I like Mike but he is being a punk ass bitch taking money from Jesse and Walt for something unrelated to them.





hitokugutsu said:


> Also it was indeed a bitch move that Walt & Jesse are paying so Mike's men keep their mouth shut



It's not a bitch move, it's the cost of doing business.  Having Mike as a partner and asset means that they have to protect him...even if it means to replenish the "hazard pay" plus extra hush money.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hell no, that hazard pay is for all three of their asses, it's not a bitch ass move.

Paying off Mike's men is the only thing keeping Walt and Jesse out of prison, you think it those guys only squeled on Mike that Hank would be happy with just the lead henchman and not Hesienburg himself? Walt's an idiot for not happily giving him that money.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmm. Do meth fumes really kill bugs?

If not I dont suspect this cover will last long


----------



## Kuya (Jul 30, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Hmm. Do meth fumes really kill bugs?
> 
> If not I dont suspect this cover will last long



I think it was the bug-killing fumes Jesse turned on right before they left.

Brilliant idea by Walt by the-way making his temporary labs in these fumigated houses. I suspect a future hidden camera to be their downfall though. Not every nanny camera will be found.


----------



## Dabura (Jul 31, 2012)

Funfact concerning Vamonos Pest;
Walt actually said 'Vamonos' (meaning: let's go) in the last episode of season 4, when they evacuated the laundry.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Hmm. Do meth fumes really kill bugs?
> 
> If not I dont suspect this cover will last long



After they're done cooking they turn on the real fumes.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 1, 2012)

Walt did not have the right to be pissed off. That money is keeping their asses out of jail. Jesse also pointed out that they're making more money per cook. Walt is just being a sourpuss.


----------



## Scar (Aug 1, 2012)

Remember the fly contamination ordeal? If that one fly was unacceptable, how are they cool with cooking in a house with hundreds of bugs?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> Remember the fly contamination ordeal? If that one fly was unacceptable, how are they cool with cooking in a house with hundreds of bugs?




Cook inside the tent.


----------



## Scar (Aug 1, 2012)

I imagine roaches could crawl into the tent though. 

Oh well


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 2, 2012)

Man it's a tent. Roaches don't go into tents.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 2, 2012)

Seen the first 2 eps of season 5. Dat... cast 
I love you guys all(except for skylar, sakura of breaking bad verse).


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

I love Walt watching Scarface and then saying "everyone dies in this movie"

Such wonderful symbolism.


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I do love Mike comparing Walt to Robert Ford, though--I can only imagine how much that burned him (_Walt_) to hear those words.



One of my favorite lines in the whole series. Fantastic writing.




Kuya said:


> Brilliant idea by Walt by the-way making his temporary labs in these fumigated houses. I suspect a future hidden camera to be their downfall though. Not every nanny camera will be found.



Solid possibility, but also probable it's just a red herring. 


I'm digging the "Walt Time Bomb" possibility as well. Ties in with Scarface..






Also, how epic was Pete on the keyboard? Great moment.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 2, 2012)

The World said:


> I love Walt watching Scarface and then saying "everyone dies in this movie"
> 
> Such wonderful symbolism.



Epic forshadowing


----------



## Treerone (Aug 2, 2012)

I also like how they had Walt and Jesse watching the Three Stooges. (Although I'm not sure who the third one is, Saul or Mike)


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely Mike _this_ season. Saul last season


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 2, 2012)

In a recent interview with Collider, Cranston revealed that episode 5 of this season is the biggest and most expensive episode they've made to date.

Also: 
*Spoiler*: _DON'T read if you want to keep every small detail a surprise_ 



A character from the main cast will die this season.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm betting it's either Mike, Skyler or Marie.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 2, 2012)

May I ask that spoilers be shared between pm requests.

I do hope to keep this a spoiler free season and I am no match for this forum's spoiler button.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> In a recent interview with Collider, Cranston revealed that episode 5 of this season is the biggest and most expensive episode they've made to date.
> 
> Also:
> *Spoiler*: _DON'T read if you want to keep every small detail a surprise_
> ...



It's the final season. Figured that was going to happen anyway.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

Treerone said:


> I also like how they had Walt and Jesse watching the Three Stooges. (Although I'm not sure who the third one is, Saul or Mike)





Grape Krush said:


> Definitely Mike _this_ season. Saul last season



Yep definitely Mike

Saul is Shemp 

He seems to definitely be playing the "straight man" this season as well as Mike


----------



## Toto y Moi (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIQ2F3T1ydM[/YOUTUBE]

Read the fine print.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, hey, pool party!


----------



## Treerone (Aug 5, 2012)

What the hell....


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2012)

Brilliant Skyler/Walt scene.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2012)

what in the fucking hell Skylar?

I love how Walt was owning her in the argument.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy shit.

That scene was amazing. :ho


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2012)

Walt needs to kill the bitch


----------



## Elizabeth423 (Aug 5, 2012)

Old show is old, but it has the guy from Malcom in the Middle.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2012)

Great episode.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2012)

"Are you coming to bed?"

Walt.... doesn't have realistic expectations, does he?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2012)

wtf is with the ending and the clock?


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 5, 2012)

Symbolizing maybe that Walt is a time bomb?


----------



## Treerone (Aug 5, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> wtf is with the ending and the clock?



I think it's showing how Walt is a ticking time bomb. And he's about to go off. Wonder what's gonna happen next week.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

That dubstep sequence is without a doubt the worst moment in 'Breaking Bad' history.

Other than that, it was another fine episode. I love how cold and dark Walt has become. I still dislike Skyler, despite the improvement in her characterization. Anna Gunn deserves a lot of credit--unfortunately for her, though, I won't be truly happy with her character until she is dead.

Also, that new woman who has been introduced this season. What a babe.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn, lost track of time and missed the first half of the episode.

Good episode though, from the second half. 

Dat cowboy walt in the preview.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2012)

That "I'm waiting to the cancer comes back" is by far the most chilling scene on the show. Gave me chills...I fucking love this show.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

Skyler needs to die. I hope Walt kills her.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2012)

I like Skylar, but her death is coming.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

E. It's Skyler with an e.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2012)

Skyler. Point still stands.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it's pretty much obvious that something catastrophic is going to happen to her. Hopefully by the hands of Walt, deliberately.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe. I still think she'll be killed off cause Walt will get into something bad with a few people. It'll effect him, give him the final change. Or Kill her, and change him too. Either way it'll be the end result more then likely changing Walt for good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

He's going to kill her with the ricin.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 6, 2012)

Ricin solves everything! 

I see Skyler dying but for some reason, I don't want it to happen. Walt's either going to die or be in prison. An ending where both parents are dead or permanently gone from the kids seems damn sad and undeserving for them.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 6, 2012)

What a boring episode...

fuck you amc making this season 8 episodes...

Jesse is the nicest human being I have ever seen...fuck. I seriously want to shed a manly tear for how fucking terrible his life has become and will only continue to get.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2012)

Even though I hate Skyler, she was dead right this episode. Walt's going too far with this mental abuse shit, the worst part is he thinks its all good. He's proud of himself for beguiling Jesse to the point that he buys him a fucking present for bastardizing his relationship and nearly killing his would-be stepson.

Nice ending with the clock on 51 seconds too. The clock is ticking down for this friend. 
Buying his cars and slowly blowing his cover.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2012)

I am one of those crazy people who at no point disliked Skyler....


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2012)

She's just a bitch is all. I always understood where she was coming from but that doesn't mean I have to like her as an individual. She's always been a pretty well written character though, very human.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 6, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> She's just a bitch is all. I always understood where she was coming from but that doesn't mean I have to like her as an individual. She's always been a pretty well written character though, very human.


Sort of, the whole going into the pool thing seemed fake though. Like it was the type of behavior only someone in a movie or a tv show would do.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Sort of, the whole going into the pool thing seemed fake though. Like it was the type of behavior only someone in a movie or a tv show would do.



Exactly.

The only things in Breaking Bad that I dislike a great deal are the female characters. They are badly written all around. Skyler and Marie are two of the most annoying women I have experienced on a screen or otherwise. They're just horrible and completely unrealistic.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2012)

I honestly thought Walt was going to agree with Mike but do it in secret behind Jesse's back or something also with Hanks promotion means he wont be able to focus on the case as much as he was so does that mean we'll get a new character introduced soon?


----------



## WT (Aug 6, 2012)

Walt should have let Skylar die.

Problem solved.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 6, 2012)

Great episode.  Good dinner party scene and loved the conversation afterwards.

I don't think Walt Heisenberg will kill Skyler, at least any time soon.  She's still an asset to him.  In a way she's in Walt's position from last season, being used by their employer till they aren't needed anymore and wanting their employer dead.  

Heisenberg needs Skyler, not only for the money laundering, but also to him with the Walter White familyman front.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2012)

R.I.P Skyler either from suicide or by the hands of Walt. 



Grape Krush said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The only things in Breaking Bad that I dislike a great deal are the female characters. They are badly written all around. Skyler and Marie are two of the most annoying women I have experienced on a screen or otherwise. They're just horrible and completely unrealistic.



I don't understand this. Marie is already a problematic character but what Skyler suffered through is totally different. If your naive husband turned into a devil in less then one year you would be acting weird too.


Fruit Monger said:


> Heisenberg needs Skyler, not only for the money laundering, but also to him with the Walter White familyman front.



His familyman front is a time bomb now, I'm actually waiting for it to blow up any time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 6, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I don't understand this. Marie is already a problematic character but what Skyler suffered through is totally different. If your naive husband turned into a devil in less then one year you would be acting weird too.



Yeah, I don't get it either.

Skyler is admittedly an annoying twat, but that's not due to being a poorly written character--if anything, it's due to being a nicely written character. Her behavior is generally in stark contrast from Walt's, but she also displays moments where she retains the megalomania issues that her husband does. The main reason why I want her to die is because 1.) I feel her character has run its course, and 2.) despite the logical POV from her in last night's episode, she's a bit guilty of the things she accuses Walt of. She may take accountability for her actions, but I think it stems out of superficial guilt more than anything else. Basically, it's just time for her character to bite the bullet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Skyler needs to die. I hope Walt kills her.



I hope jessie kills her and doesnt tell walt


----------



## Treerone (Aug 6, 2012)

Jesse and Walt's choice is going to be the end of them.

Mike was supposed to take care of the business end, they broke that deal. Lydia is a mess and she's going to slip up.

Meh I don't know, I hate both Skyler and Walt but I think Walt is the type of character you just love or love to hate. Skyler is neither.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either.
> 
> Skyler is admittedly an annoying twat, but that's not due to being a poorly written character--if anything, it's due to being a nicely written character. Her behavior is generally in stark contrast from Walt's, but she also displays moments where she retains the megalomania issues that her husband does. The main reason why I want her to die is because 1.) I feel her character has run its course, and 2.) despite the logical POV from her in last night's episode, she's a bit guilty of the things she accuses Walt of. She may take accountability for her actions, but I think it stems out of superficial guilt more than anything else. Basically, it's just time for her character to bite the bullet.



Yeah I really don't understand the hate. She tried every way possible for the family's sake yet Walter continued to screw up.
Though I like her character unlike most of people (not that she's likable but more understandable than Walt) I also think she's done. She'll probably take Walt down with herself. Either telling everything to police or something I can't think of now. But I can see that Skyler will do something badass before dying.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry Skyler is a bitch. And its not she is badly written or her point of view doesn't make sense...she is just a colossal bitch and she should be hated. There isn't enough time in the day to explain why I hate Skyler.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont dislike Skyler and im quite the hater...

Why dont people try to convince me?


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> R.I.P Skyler either from suicide or by the hands of Walt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either.
> 
> Skyler is admittedly an annoying twat, but that's not due to being a poorly written character--if anything, it's due to being a nicely written character. Her behavior is generally in stark contrast from Walt's, but she also displays moments where she retains the megalomania issues that her husband does. The main reason why I want her to die is because 1.) I feel her character has run its course, and 2.) despite the logical POV from her in last night's episode, she's a bit guilty of the things she accuses Walt of. She may take accountability for her actions, but I think it stems out of superficial guilt more than anything else. Basically, it's just time for her character to bite the bullet.





Moon~ said:


> Yeah I really don't understand the hate. She tried every way possible for the family's sake yet Walter continued to screw up.
> Though I like her character unlike most of people (not that she's likable but more understandable than Walt) I also think she's done. She'll probably take Walt down with herself. Either telling everything to police or something I can't think of now. But I can see that Skyler will do something badass before dying.





Wuzzman said:


> Sorry Skyler is a bitch. And its not she is badly written or her point of view doesn't make sense...she is just a colossal bitch and she should be hated. There isn't enough time in the day to explain why I hate Skyler.





Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I dont dislike Skyler and im quite the hater...
> 
> Why dont people try to convince me?










I can't really put it into words. She has always been this tidal wave of negativity. She's stone cold basically 90% of the show. The only time I can remember her being written well is during the acquisition of the car wash.

I mean, she went from understandably shaken up and massively pissed at Walter, to understanding and basically embracing the situation and now she's having some oddball out of the blue depression. I just don't get it.


If she is used in any way shape or form to bring down Walt and Jesse, if that's how it's ended, I will just be totally rocked by it. It's going to be total bullshit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 6, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I can't really put it into words. She has always been this tidal wave of negativity. She's stone cold basically 90% of the show. The only time I can remember her being written well is during the acquisition of the car wash.
> 
> I mean, she went from understandably shaken up and massively pissed at Walter, to understanding and basically embracing the situation and now she's having some oddball out of the blue depression. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...



Can you list instances from the show? I'll go watch them.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2012)

No, I can not.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought that scene was pretty awesome...


----------



## Treerone (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't like it but I don't see why so many people hate it. It's just showing how _ridiculous_ Walt is starting to act.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 7, 2012)

Im not sure if this is true... I read somewhere this ep had the highest budget for an ep this season. Wasted on a pointless scene.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

Treerone said:


> I didn't like it but I don't see why so many people hate it. It's just showing how _ridiculous_ Walt is starting to act.



People have been saying this on IMDb to defend the scene. I'm not buying it.

We didn't need it spelled out any more that Walt's character is completely "Far gone." It's been quite obvious for some time now--hell, the "wine sequence" during his discussion with Hank last season was a prime example of this. Not exactly vague, you know? Let's just tell it like it is; that dubstep scene was featured to appeal to all the young kids with a narrow attention span. I mean, not only did the music make that obvious, but so did the excessive product placement with the two Dodge cars.

This show is easily the best thing on television--but it's not perfect. That scene is just a small misstep, but it really is the worst moment of the entire series so far.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Im not sure if this is true... I read somewhere this ep had the highest budget for an ep this season. Wasted on a pointless scene.



Naw, that's this coming up episode.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People have been saying this on IMDb to defend the scene. I'm not buying it.
> 
> We didn't need it spelled out any more that Walt's character is completely "Far gone." It's been quite obvious for some time now--hell, the "wine sequence" during his discussion with Hank last season was a prime example of this. Not exactly vague, you know? Let's just tell it like it is; that dubstep scene was featured to appeal to all the young kids with a narrow attention span. I mean, not only did the music make that obvious, but so did the excessive product placement with the two Dodge cars.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was obvious that it was product placement but eh. It's obvious Walt's ego is on a new level but I think I saw the Creator (Vince) said that he told us we would get 16 episodes to track Walt's change. Walt's ego has been shown several times already but I feel the car scene showed us a new level of cockiness and arrogance as Walt is reborn as Heisenberg.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty boring episode. Too much Skyler.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2012)

I think something will happen to Skyler soon as well. In that opening scene for this season, Walter wasn't wearing his wedding ring. Maybe he takes Saul up on that offer from a while back.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2012)

The scene with the cars was fine, don't see the problem. I like how quick the tone changed after that. Like "Here's the fun happy crazy moment, before it goes all to shit" haha.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 8, 2012)

Read something yesterday, forgot where though. It was saying how Walt is taking the pants back from Skyler. He tried to move back, she kicked him out. He tried to buy Junior a car, she made him return it. Now, Walt is the "king" and he's buying two cars, completely moving back in, and he's not afraid of what Skyler's going to think.

I think Skyler might get choked by Walt or something.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People have been saying this on IMDb to defend the scene. I'm not buying it.
> 
> We didn't need it spelled out any more that Walt's character is completely "Far gone." It's been quite obvious for some time now--hell, the "wine sequence" during his discussion with Hank last season was a prime example of this. Not exactly vague, you know? Let's just tell it like it is; that dubstep scene was featured to appeal to all the young kids with a narrow attention span. I mean, not only did the music make that obvious, but so did the excessive product placement with the two Dodge cars.
> 
> ...


Nah, Game of Thrones is.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2012)

great interview


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2012)

> *BANKS: I love the way you’ve  phrased that question. Is his manipulation, his way of showing love? Did  I misquote you? His manipulation shows his love? What kind of broken  ass home did you come from?*


Dat Mike *
*


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 8, 2012)

LMAO, listening to Mike's actor speak you actually feel he's not that much different from the character he plays in terms of personality and perspective of what's going on in the show.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2012)

He doesn't get out of character until the DVD commentary is complete


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> People have been saying this on IMDb to defend the scene. I'm not buying it.
> 
> We didn't need it spelled out any more that Walt's character is completely "Far gone." It's been quite obvious for some time now--hell, the "wine sequence" during his discussion with Hank last season was a prime example of this. Not exactly vague, you know? Let's just tell it like it is; *that dubstep scene was featured to appeal to all the young kids with a narrow attention span. I mean, not only did the music make that obvious, but so did the excessive product placement with the two Dodge cars.*



I highly doubt that the scene was made to appeal to young kids with narrow attention spans. Hell, most of the teenagers I know only know to networks on TV:
MTV
CW 

I've only met one other person my age who knew what AMC was.

And why in God's name couldn't Skylar do a us a favor and fucking drown herself .


----------



## Treerone (Aug 8, 2012)

I was expecting Hank to jump in and save her instead of Walt, was a surprise to me.

Mike does seem like he would be a badass outside of character.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought it had been 3 years or something like that since the show begun. 1 year, that's not a long time, and all that shit they've been through. 

And the show needs more Saul, haven't been that many scenes with him so far. Neither with Marie and Junior, but nobody cares about them anyway.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 8, 2012)

Vince Gilligan was the second guest on Conan last night.  They showed a clip of an upcoming episode, at the end of his interview.

Pt 1:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKttjlC0LzU[/YOUTUBE]

Pt 2: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujMzR3xNqr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]csDM1MQ7Wt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone fucking kill Skylar already. Damn.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 9, 2012)

For the car scene, I don't think it was the worst, though probably it was overdone. Heisenberg was always shown to be cocky and cold, but since there was Gus and other dangers, Walt had to play it safe. 

Now Gus is gone, the mexican don is dead, and Heisenberg is the only druglord alive. So it is understandable that he will slip up here and there and do something incredibly stupid.


Also, am I the only that thinks Skylar isn't so bad? at least not as bad as Marie?
After all, Sky is the one incharge of the money laundering operations.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 9, 2012)

A Dexter crossover would be cool.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2012)

I hate them equally. Or close enough.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

I've never understood the hate towards Marie. Then again, I've always found Betsy Brandt to be pretty cute in a sort of awkward way. She's far more tolerable than Skyler, if you ask me. I'd take Marie over that twat any day of the week.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I've never understood the hate towards Marie. Then again, I've always found Betsy Brandt to be pretty cute in a sort of awkward way. She's far more tolerable than Skyler, if you ask me. I'd take Marie over that twat any day of the week.



Kill them both

only likable female on BB is jessies girl


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I've never understood the hate towards Marie. Then again, I've always found Betsy Brandt to be pretty cute in a sort of awkward way. She's far more tolerable than Skyler, if you ask me. I'd take Marie over that twat any day of the week.



There are times where Marie is really annoying, but not like Sklyer. She embodies "fucking die bitch" in every sense of the word. I don't know if she was written that way or not. Her actions are understandable, but something about her attitude or something just fucking makes me want to punch someone. 

I think it may be her face. You know, that shit she does when Walt is talking to her, but she refuses to not only say anything, but she acts like she's the only one in the room? When she has the expression of a fucking beached tuna fish? Goddamn it annoys me.


----------



## Scar (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's Marie's know it all attitude that makes her unbearable. That along with her ignorance, and horrible facial expressions.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> only likable female on BB is jessies girl



Bullshit.

Lydia is the best female character on this show and she's only been featured in four episodes.


I imagine that would be the face she'd make as I was thrusting in-and-out of her.


----------



## Scar (Aug 10, 2012)

That's the expression she has right before the O face


----------



## James Bond (Aug 10, 2012)

Theres a little easter egg in Borderlands 2 for Breaking Bad  When you go to customize your character one of the hairstyles is "Breaking Bald".


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 12, 2012)

Remember when the openings to episodes used to be relevant to the plot?

those were the times...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

of course...

It opens with a kid and a tarantula.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

"I'M TALKING ABOUT AN OCEAN OF THIS STUFFFF!"

Everyone goes wtf.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2012)

Season 5 beginnings are all weird.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at Walt being all spy-like
Looks like Lydia was telling the truth...


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 12, 2012)

It's half-way trough and already my favorite episode of the season so far


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2012)

"Todd" is obviously a cop.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

And this is my favourite episode of season 5 so far


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2012)

So-So episode so far.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> "Todd" is obviously a cop.



Wouldn't they already be in jail if that was the case?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2012)

Derezzed said:


> Wouldn't they already be in jail if that was the case?



They're trying to pin even more on Walt, he lost contact with the only guy who knows he undercover, some other convoluted reason. 

If he isn't a fed than he will at least in some way be instrumental in bringing everything to a head. Way too much focus on him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

So that is why the kid was fucking there?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2012)

Whhoookay, nevermind.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> They're trying to pin even more on Walt, he lost contact with the only guy who knows he undercover, some other convoluted reason.
> 
> If he isn't a fed than he will at least in some way be instrumental in bringing everything to a head. Way too much focus on him.



I doubt he is a fed but it seems we already know what is his plot so far 

Good ending.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.

what the fuck ending.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)

Kid waves

Todd waves

Jesse is all like "WTF NOOOOO"

Todd pulls gun

Todd kills kid.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2012)

Next weeks episode looks INTENSE.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## KidTony (Aug 12, 2012)

this series man...this series


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2012)

I refuse to call that guy "Todd." I'm going to call him the poor man's Matt Damon forever.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2012)

But he didn't even do much


----------



## Treerone (Aug 13, 2012)

Todd just wanted to fit in.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 13, 2012)

Here I thought Todd was going to be a hesitant character.

Still don't get the spider though. Symbolizes Walter being caught maybe?


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

So I'll be naming my kid Todd...
BECAUSE HE'S ONE BADASS MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2012)

Todd's a hell of a fucking shot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2012)

That ending caught me by surprise. 

I knew the kid would play some kind of role in the train fiasco though.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 13, 2012)

Poor Kid 


I would if Mike would have killed him as well, or just bought him off somehow?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy fuck, Todd is cold blooded


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

TODD YOU HAD ONE JOB.

ONE. FUCKING. JOB.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2012)

When I watched that opening scene I was wondering if the kid catching the spider was some sort of foreshadowing and I guess it was in a way where he caught them in the act. Amazing episode, how many left before the last episode of this half season ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 13, 2012)

3                                          .


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2012)

I imagine it's going to end with a massive cliffhanger :/


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd lose my shit if that happens :/

I hate open endings.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome ending. Todd is badass.

And Lydia is hot.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2012)

I had one minor beef with this episode, when they forced that chick to phone Hank I think it would've been more effecting threat if Mike had threatened to shoot her kid rather than her but oh well (or at least her then her kid and her maid or something).


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2012)

that is hilarious


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 13, 2012)

James Bond said:


> When I watched that opening scene I was wondering if the kid catching the spider was some sort of foreshadowing and I guess it was in a way where he caught them in the act. Amazing episode, how many left before the last episode of this half season ?


I knew that kid was going to get in the mess as soon as I saw him but I never analyzed the scene like that,that's some decent talent.

In any case I think this was a big screw up,never expected Todd just to drop the lad like that,I think there could have been another way to go with this,at least they got the Meth.

I'd also say that maybe one or two episodes until it reaches half,the average is around 13 episodes per season.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 13, 2012)

funny thing...

jesse told todd clearly that no one other than them can ever know about the heist

betting jesse didnt know how deep the meaning of what he said was


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 13, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> funny thing...
> 
> jesse told todd clearly that no one other than them can ever know about the heist
> 
> betting jesse didnt know how deep the meaning of what he said was


Speaking of quotes anyone remember when Skylar asked if he was going to be burying bodies and he said no?


----------



## josh101 (Aug 13, 2012)

I fucking hate Skylar, ugly bitch. She looks even more annoying in the previews. 

One problem I had with the episode is maybe a plothole? Or I'm just misunderstanding something maybe... How did they know where the tanker of methylamine would stop? The chick said she would get the information by 12am-2am the night before, but it shows them measuring out the distances and planting the tankers before she gets the information... so how did they know exactly where the tanker with methylamine would stop?


----------



## Treerone (Aug 13, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I fucking hate Skylar, ugly bitch. She looks even more annoying in the previews.
> 
> One problem I had with the episode is maybe a plothole? Or I'm just misunderstanding something maybe... How did they know where the tanker of methylamine would stop? The chick said she would get the information by 12am-2am the night before, but it shows them measuring out the distances and planting the tankers before she gets the information... so how did they know exactly where the tanker with methylamine would stop?



Not exactly sure what you're asking.

They walked along the track and found a spot where they could bury the tank of water. They knew the size of the train so they knew if the spot was good or not. They would get the Truck Guy to stop on the tracks so they knew where to start walking from (Jesse had that wheel thing). They didn't know exactly where they would have to go until Lydia told them.


----------



## Xerces (Aug 13, 2012)

Why did they give Todd a gun


----------



## josh101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Not exactly sure what you're asking.
> 
> They walked along the track and found a spot where they could bury the tank of water. They knew the size of the train so they knew if the spot was good or not. They would get the Truck Guy to stop on the tracks so they knew where to start walking from (Jesse had that wheel thing). They didn't know exactly where they would have to go until Lydia told them.


But they didn't have that much hose, even if they only brought a small one with them because they knew the information, the train was 800ft+ long, what were they to do if the carriage was the one right at the front? Trek it 800ft with an enormous hose and expect the engineers not to see or hear? Jesse's reaction to the measuring just made it seem like they knew the methlyamine tank would be right there.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 13, 2012)

Good thing the kid died, just think of how many spiders that boy have abducted. He would grow up, not contributing anything to society like you guys. Better that he died, then two honest hardworking men.

Todd is also pretty cool, because he gets shit done.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2012)

Some people a suggesting that the kid didn't die


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 13, 2012)

Fucking Todd man 

I don't think the kid is dead, though.  At least not yet; I expect Jesse to try and nurse him or something.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I fucking hate Skylar, ugly bitch. She looks even more annoying in the previews.



I don't get the criticism of Skyler. For a mother in her position, her response seems somewhat fitting.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 13, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I don't get the criticism of Skyler. For a mother in her position, her response seems somewhat fitting.



She's annoying, that's all it is.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 13, 2012)

Skyler and Marie are my favourite characters behind the godly Jesse. They are funny.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Treerone (Aug 14, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I don't get the criticism of Skyler. For a mother in her position, her response seems somewhat fitting.



Season 5 Skyler is alright.

Other seasons she bitches and moans about Walt and does nothing.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMeuHVgNo_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 14, 2012)

Why the hell was that kid in the middle of the desert


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2012)

just a country boy playing with his dirt bike. standard shit really, probably less then 3 miles from home.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why the hell was that kid in the middle of the desert



Because his parents sure didn't think 4 men would be robbing trains of  methylamine and that their kid would unknowingly get killed because he  witnessed a train get robbed.

But hey, we can't all live in your world, where you expect things like this to happen to your children.


----------



## Scar (Aug 14, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I fucking hate Skylar, ugly bitch. She looks even more annoying in the previews.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2012)

Goova said:


> Because his parents sure didn't think 4 men would be robbing trains of  methylamine and that their kid would unknowingly get killed because he  witnessed a train get robbed.
> 
> *But hey, we can't all live in your world, where you expect things like this to happen to your children.*



Geezus man, he was just asking a legitimate question...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Geezus man, he was just asking a legitimate question...



It was definitely not a legitimate question. I know what legitimate questions are, and that is not one of them.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2012)

Goova said:


> It was definitely not a legitimate question.



Of course it was. 



> I know what legitimate questions are, and that is not one of them.



Explain how it wasn't a legitimate question... or better yet save yourself the embarrassment and admit you wigged out over nothing.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 14, 2012)

Goova said:


> Because his parents sure didn't think 4 men would be robbing trains of  methylamine and that their kid would unknowingly get killed because he  witnessed a train get robbed.
> 
> But hey, we can't all live in your world, where you expect things like this to happen to your children.



Actually children should only be let outside their homes to be in school and be driven back and forth.

If not for Walt and his shenanigans; that boy would have had his head chopped off by the neighbors, or the tarantula would have poisoned him, he would have been run over by the train, his bike exploded for some reason, attacked by an eagle or a coyote,etc. That boy is actually even luckier to not have been a female, dont get me started on how dangerous it is for a young girl to be outside...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2012)

The admiral understands


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 14, 2012)

Never leave your car parked outside or you could get shot

Dont buy a rug

Dont visit an old folks home

Dont withdraw money from an atm

all those things are lethal


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2012)

Choose Life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a  fucking big television, choose washing machines, cars, compact disc  players and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol,  and dental insurance. Choose fixed interest mortgage repayments. Choose  a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisurewear and matching  luggage. Choose a three-piece suit on hire purchase in a range of  fucking fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who the fuck you are on Sunday  morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing,  spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing fucking junk food into your mouth.  Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pissing your last in a  miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish,  fucked up brats you spawned to replace yourselves. Choose your future.  Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not  to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no  reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> -snip-



 

Again, you guys are overeating. 

He asked a simple question and you all assumed that he was implying that kids should never go anywhere... even though he said nothing like that. 

Good job?


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2012)

It was a legitimate question. I used to ride my quads in almost the exact same terrain, unsupervised nearly every day, in Pueblo CO...


But that doesn't mean everyone did something like it. Some of us just had more irresponsible (cooler) parents than others.


Also, at the beginning of the episode, did anyone else think the kid might be a young Walter?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 15, 2012)

So the discussion going on here isnt the kid getting shot, but why the kid was out there in the first place? Seriously...


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

Todd, being the exterminator that he is, obviously wasn't trying to shoot the kid, but he was trying to shoot the spider in the jar and ended up missing horribly. He was trying to protect the kid, but unfortunately he has an inaccurate shot.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Again, you guys are overeating.
> 
> He asked a simple question and you all assumed that he was implying that kids should never go anywhere... even though he said nothing like that.
> 
> Good job?



Do you not watch this show?

Children who are allowed outside of their homes end up into gangs and become drug dealers who are then shot.

Thank goodness Andrea doesnt let Brock out of her sight. oh wait


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Again, you guys are overeating.



This guy said overeating when he meant overreacting. What an idiot....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2012)

James Bond said:


> So the discussion going on here isnt the kid getting shot, but why the kid was out there in the first place? Seriously...


If the kid didnt have bad parents he would be alive.

The kid is alone. In the middle of the desert. with no cell phone and no supplies.

That is shitty parenting


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 15, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> If the kid didnt have bad parents he would be alive.
> 
> The kid is alone. In the middle of the desert. with no cell phone and no supplies.
> 
> That is shitty parenting



What if that kid was an orphan  ?  Why did you think he caught that spider for? He was obviously gonna eat it, all full of protein and what not! 

I just opened a whole new realm of possibilities


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2012)

How in the world did you guys turn this into a bad parenting thread ?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> He asked a simple question and you all assumed that he was implying that kids should never go anywhere... even though he said nothing like that.
> 
> Good job?



See George? He is a pencil up the ass cowardly person obsessed with keeping his children locked in the basement for fear of them catching the flu. You owe me and Goova an apology.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> See George? He is a pencil up the ass cowardly person obsessed with keeping his children locked in the basement for fear of them catching the flu. You owe me and Goova an apology.





....... Apology denied. You didn't _know_ that until just now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> See George? He is a pencil up the ass cowardly person obsessed with keeping his children locked in the basement for fear of them catching the flu. You owe me and Goova an apology.



Ill remember that at your child's funeral.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 15, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Ill remember that at your child's funeral.



Bullshit dude bullshit. I once ate a tray of 24 assorted muffins: blueberry, lemon poppy-seed, cranberry apple, banana nut, even bran. Large muffins too, like you?d buy at the bakery, not grocery store mini-muffins. I ate the first five or six out of hunger, and the next dozen I can only attribute to gluttony, but the last half dozen were devoured by determination alone. A part of me wanted to stop ? I was full, the muffins had become repulsive, and there was disconcerting pressure in my chest. The other, stronger part of me knew that if I gave up on that muffin platter I would admit limitation. A limited man can rationalize his every weakness, turn away from every challenge, and live his life within the narrow confines of comfort; that?s not how I live my life. But I digress. It took me six days for my bowels to move, and when they did I shat a monolithic muffin block so wide it could not be flushed, so dense it would not dissolve with repeated flushing, and so heavy it took two hands to lift. The measure of anxiety, pain, pride and love is indescribable, so don?t tell me I don?t understand childbirth OR that I have no concern for the safety of my children.


----------



## Grape (Aug 15, 2012)

That might have been a cool story, had you not been eating assorted flavored muffins.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Bullshit dude bullshit. I once ate a tray of 24 assorted muffins: blueberry, lemon poppy-seed, cranberry apple, banana nut, even bran. Large muffins too, like you?d buy at the bakery, not grocery store mini-muffins. I ate the first five or six out of hunger, and the next dozen I can only attribute to gluttony, but the last half dozen were devoured by determination alone. A part of me wanted to stop ? I was full, the muffins had become repulsive, and there was disconcerting pressure in my chest. The other, stronger part of me knew that if I gave up on that muffin platter I would admit limitation. A limited man can rationalize his every weakness, turn away from every challenge, and live his life within the narrow confines of comfort; that?s not how I live my life. But I digress. It took me six days for my bowels to move, and when they did I shat a monolithic muffin block so wide it could not be flushed, so dense it would not dissolve with repeated flushing, and so heavy it took two hands to lift. The measure of anxiety, pain, pride and love is indescribable, so don?t tell me I don?t understand childbirth OR that I have no concern for the safety of my children.


I remember the original

It was better with childbirth


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 16, 2012)

C'mon we flipped a freaking Coin Yo!


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 16, 2012)

raizen28 said:


> C'mon we flipped a freaking Coin Yo!



COIN FLIP IS SACRED


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2012)

James Bond said:


> So the discussion going on here isnt the kid getting shot, but why the kid was out there in the first place? Seriously...



I stopped making comments when they said Todd is a badass


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## raizen28 (Aug 16, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> COIN FLIP IS SACRED


Like Hekc yeah Yo! Shit Biatch!


----------



## Delicious (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2012)

So, I just read a recent interview with Gilligan and Cranston, which pertained to the flash forward sequence in the season premiere.

DO NOT READ THIS SPOILER IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE SPOILED ABOUT *ANY OF IT.*


*Spoiler*: _MINOR spoiler about the flash forward sequence_ 



Walt is back in town to protect someone. I thought that maybe he was returning to hunt down someone who wronged him, but apparently he's protecting someone important. My initial guess was Jesse, but for some reason I feel it may be Hank.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2012)

is this the last episode tonight, before they do their stupid midseason break?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 19, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> is this the last episode tonight, before they do their stupid midseason break?



I believe there are 2 more after this, before the break.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2012)

Correct. The season is split into two eight part segments.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2012)

oh cool, ok, i assumed it was only going to be 13 episodes total


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 19, 2012)

Well this is fucking awkward


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

This... is probably the episode of the season so far.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol poor jessie

Stuck in the house of a loveless marriage


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2012)

The dinner scene cracked me the fuck up, no joke. Jesse talking about frozen dinner had me dying.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This... is probably the episode of the season so far.



It been pretty boring so far


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> It been pretty boring so far





lol, if you say so.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 19, 2012)

Everybody wins.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 19, 2012)

I really didn't find this episode so good apart from the last 20 min. I do wonder What Walt's got planned to do. That scene from him burning his hand was so fucking badass


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> lol, if you say so.



What do you like about it so much?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> What do you like about it so much?



Some of the best acting in this season from Anna Gunn, every scene had tension, the subtle development from Jesse, the intro.... it was a really good episode. 

Just because a kid didn't get shot doesn't mean nothing happened.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2012)

Agree with Furious. Amazing acting in this episode, some good laughs, and sad foreshadowing. Mike...Oh Mike...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2012)

This episode was great.

Dinner scene was hilarious.

Walt has officially stopped giving a fuck.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im still waiting for these two damm websites to upload the episode!
I need my fucking Fix! Shit Moves at High Volume Yo!


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Some of the best acting in this season from Anna Gunn, every scene had tension, the subtle development from Jesse, the intro.... it was a really good episode.
> 
> Just because a kid didn't get shot doesn't mean nothing happened.



Maybe I'm lack emotions because I didn't felt much tension.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2012)

raizen28 said:


> Im still waiting for these two damm websites to upload the episode!
> I need my fucking Fix! Shit Moves at High Volume Yo!


ddl has been out for awhile.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Maybe I'm lack emotions because I didn't felt much tension.


Are you a soulless ginger?


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shit. Well I just got it.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 20, 2012)

............................"Everybody wins"


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2012)

HELL YEAH I'M STOKED FOR THIS LASAGNA!


----------



## LayZ (Aug 20, 2012)

Every time I start to get annoyed by Walt, he reminds me he's a G.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 20, 2012)

Dinner scene. 

Good episode. Wasn't "great" in my opinion.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2012)

Jesse and his awkwardness at the dinner table


----------



## Grep (Aug 20, 2012)

Will probably get flamed to hell for offering a differing opinion but this show really went full retard. 

Jessie really putting the whole show on his back at this point.

Every other character herp derps more than Walt Jr at this point to me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 20, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Will probably get flamed to hell for offering a differing opinion but this show really went full retard.
> 
> Jessie really putting the whole show on his back at this point.
> 
> Every other character herp derps more than Walt Jr at this point to me.



I don't know. Mike is awesome as ever. Walt just got totally dark. Never really liked the Skyller drama.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 20, 2012)

_"Neither. I'm in the empire business."_
-Heisenberg

Heisenberg is taking some huge risks


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2012)

raizen28 said:


> ............................"Everybody wins"



did i miss something


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> *Every other character herp derps more than Walt Jr at this point to me.*



Its your opinion and whatever but I just have no idea what you're talking about here.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do we have so many trolls in this thread now?

Can the finale handle Walt's alphaness?


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 20, 2012)

That fucking whistle!

Yeah... Walt is a stone-cold muthafucka.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2012)

I love smart walt


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2012)

So does anyone think Walt's story about selling his third of Gray Matter in college is total bullshit?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2012)

I call bullshit that considering everything Walt has done, and revealed and in general going through right now he wouldn't talk to jessie about what happened at gray matter. I mean that's bullshit we STILL don't know.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2012)

The mid-season cutoff episode will have the most annoyingly epic cliffhanger in television history. The only thing that comes remotely close is the Cartman's Father cliffhanger


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 20, 2012)

Good episode, but not as good as the previous.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know.

His Grey Matter story could be false seeing as it's something we never heard about whatsoever from Walt, even back when we starting learning about his Grad school days way back. So this story can build Walt with some sort of "righteousness"(that he's pretty much void of at this point), or it can be total bs and have Walt keep his track of being a stone cold bad guy.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 20, 2012)

So Todd shot a kid, yet Walt feels they would need to pay *him* to keep *him* quiet? Wut? 

Holy shit I feel for Jesse, that dinner scene with Walt and Skyler is the most awkward thing I have ever seen. Props on the acting. 

Walt as McGyver was awesome as well... and DatPreviews... "You're damn right.." Hesienburg baby!



BGtymin said:


> Every other character herp derps more than Walt Jr at this point to me.


Explain.



Grape Krush said:


> So does anyone think Walt's story about selling his third of Gray Matter in college is total bullshit?


I don't think so. They went over this in season one with Elliot offering to pay for Walts treatment, and it's already been said that Walt feels he stole that company away from him.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2012)

Good call!!!


----------



## Flynn (Aug 20, 2012)

> I don't think so. They went over this in season one with Elliot offering to pay for Walts treatment, and it's already been said that Walt feels he stole that company away from him.



Ah damn, that episode slipped my mind. It was even called Grey matter.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> So Todd shot a kid, yet Walt feels they would need to pay *him* to keep *him* quiet? Wut?


There is no evidence that he actually killed the kid.

There _is_ evidence that Walt/Mike/Jesse are selling drugs on a massive scale, and with the link to Gus, that's a wrap for them.

If Todd snitched he could get a great deal, may not even serve jail time.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Havoc said:


> There is no evidence that he actually killed the kid.
> 
> There _is_ evidence that Walt/Mike/Jesse are selling drugs on a massive scale, and with the link to Gus, that's a wrap for them.
> 
> If Todd snitched he could get a great deal, may not even serve jail time.


Hmm, I guess so, but it still doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Even if they did axe him, why would he be butthurt enough from just being fired to have to admit to multiple felonies just to get back at them? And hell, I doubt the DEA would cut a deal with a child killer. Oh well, whatever, I like Todd lol.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I don't think so. They went over this in season one with Elliot offering to pay for Walts treatment, and it's already been said that Walt feels he stole that company away from him.



This man is correct.

A lot of Walt's story about Gray Matter was left ambiguous in the first seasons. This episodes revelation makes perfect sense as to why Walt hates Gretchen and Elliot so much.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Hmm, I guess so, but it still doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Even if they did axe him, why would he be butthurt enough from just being fired to have to admit to multiple felonies just to get back at them? And hell, I doubt the DEA would cut a deal with a child killer. Oh well, whatever, I like Todd lol.


Because if they axed him he would not be making any money, it's not a matter of being butthurt.  

There have been deals made with child murderers; he won't say he is a child murderer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 20, 2012)

Ricky Hitler.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2012)

"No matter what happens, no more bloodshed, no violence."

Season 1 Walt to Jesse.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 21, 2012)

Wondering if Mike's messup Hank and Gomez were talking about ends up being Mike trusting Jesse and working with Walt a final time. (Or not using handcuffs to trap Walt)

I have a feeling someone is going to die next episode and not in the final episode. Could be Skyler or Gomez, maybe even Hank.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 21, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Wondering if Mike's messup Hank and Gomez were talking about ends up being Mike trusting Jesse and working with Walt a final time. (Or not using handcuffs to trap Walt)
> 
> _I have a feeling someone is going to die next episode and not in the final episode. Could be Skyler or Gomez, maybe even Hank_.



If that happens, the more likely choice would be Gomez. 
This way, Hank will have a more personal drive to catch whoever did it: mike or Heisenberg. 

Skylar still has the job of the 'accountant' of the business. And I have the feeling that hank still has a lot to do this season.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> did i miss something


That last 10 seconds of the episode when Mike confronts Walt.


Ahaha Im seeing that one episode again whem Mike was Taking Jesse and Walt confronted Jesse with stuff like
"What!? You supposed to be some Navy Seal!?"


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> So does anyone think Walt's story about selling his third of Gray Matter in college is total bullshit?



I do not believe it's bullshit. I think that's one of his biggest motivator's right now.

Besides the cancer(and having to work 2 shitty jobs), he felt like he lost out on alot in life, and now he wants an empire of his own.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Watching the first season again, one of the friends who he started Gray Matter with offered to help pay for his treatments.

Then later his wife calls and tells Walt that they consider half of their money to be his.

So, I highly doubt it's a lie.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 21, 2012)

They should have killed Skylar.



I mean Todd....but I really mean Skylar.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2012)

So its clear now that people calling Walt a liar just didnt watch the beginning of the show...

good


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2012)

I finally started giving this show a try. Just finished the sixth episode and I have to say, I really like the characters so far. Walt is pretty awesome, especially when he takes control of the situation at hand. I like Hank the most, though. He's brilliant.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 22, 2012)

Wait till you get to later parts of the show! Epicness awaits you!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I finally started giving this show a try. Just finished the sixth episode and I have to say, I really like the characters so far. Walt is pretty awesome, especially when he takes control of the situation at hand. I like Hank the most, though. He's brilliant.



The first 3 episodes are so perfect. However season 3 is when I fapped the most.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 23, 2012)

I dont like the fact they seem to be completely ignoring the selling part of meth now, it just happens and they get money. Theres no complications like people being ripped off or killed or something like the earlier seasons.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't really think Walt/Jesse would get ripped off. In Season 1/2 they were selling directly to the drug users, now they're at the top of the totem pole and Mike distributes the Meth to his connections who then sell it to the users.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I dont like the fact they seem to be completely ignoring the selling part of meth now, it just happens and they get money. Theres no complications like people being ripped off or killed or something like the earlier seasons.



They are little higher up in the food chain now....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 23, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I dont like the fact they seem to be completely ignoring the selling part of meth now, it just happens and they get money. Theres no complications like people being ripped off or killed or something like the earlier seasons.



They're not distributing their product as directly as they were in the first season. That's why they have Mike now, and both Walter and Jesse have developed enough and have become more intelligent after incidents like getting ripped off (Skinny Pete getting held up) or deaths of people close to them (Combo) from that. It wouldn't provide anywhere near the impact or development this far in that it had in the first season. There's really no point for it; the show has progressed much, much further than where they were at as amateurs.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> They are little higher up in the food chain now....



Yeah it would be ridiculous and boring if they were still doing that now.


----------



## Scar (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone else feel like this is a completely different man than current Walter? Nostalgia bros...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The first 3 episodes are so perfect. However season 3 is when I fapped the most.



i forgot

what was season 3? Working for gus?


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm about finish season 3 and I'm marathoning, so I can answer!

It's where they begin working with Gus. Holly's birth, Silent Cousins, Hank's shootout, etc


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh yeah the cousins. That was some cold blooded shit man


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 23, 2012)

I fapped so hard to The Cousins.

They are my role models in life.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> Anyone else feel like this is a completely different man than current Walter? Nostalgia bros...




Well yeah, it is a different person. This would be the birth of a monster.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 24, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> Anyone else feel like this is a completely different man than current Walter? Nostalgia bros...



"Current Walter"

Sir, I think you mean "Heisenberg."


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Heisenberg and Walter are one and the same now. They are no longer separate personas.


----------



## Harard (Aug 24, 2012)

35 Reasons Why Aaron Paul Should Be Your Favorite Actor On Television



You guys must check this out, funny stuff.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 24, 2012)

I can totally see the series end with Junior shooting Walt and taking over the business.

"I-I am Heisen-Heisenberg n-now."

That would be badass


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm about to start S04E03. Been on this marathon for a few days now. I'm not a huge fan of season 4, not that it isn't great quality, but I dislike the vibe of Walter being in super paranoid mode and Jesse slipping into the hole. I like the later episodes where Jesse teams with Mike though...

Also, I feel like an asshole, but every time I see Walt Jr. I keep imagining Jimmy from SP


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 24, 2012)

Apparently the tune Walt was whistling was of a song called The Lily of the Valley


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2012)

Epic. Jesus Christ, that's some sick shit.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 24, 2012)

That's the kind of attention to detail that this show has... amazing.. I can't imagine Jesse will pick up on that though.. will he?! 

Also was there any meaning in Todd keeping the spider in the jar?


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2012)

There will undoubtedly be some meaning to the spider, but probably won't understand it until the last episodes of next year :/


----------



## josh101 (Aug 24, 2012)

why the hell is the season split into two parts anyway? 

effectively it's two seasons, both being the shortest bar season 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I can totally see the series end with Junior shooting Walt and taking over the business.
> 
> "I-I am Heisen-Heisenberg n-now."
> 
> That would be badass



Why gotta be such a bi-..bitch

just started watching this last week. In a blink of an eye I see myself on the last season.Not sure if I should continue watching or wait for the season/series to be over. After a good episode, I hate waiting a week to find out what happens next.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

josh101 said:


> why the hell is the season split into two parts anyway?
> 
> effectively it's two seasons, both being the shortest bar season 1



It's obvious. AMC doesn't want the cash cow to end so soon.


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2012)

Either way you're going to have to wait a little less than a year. You'll probably succumb to the pressure 

Anyway, I have come up with how I would like the series to end. I have no idea as to the methods that would be used for this outcome, but it came to me while watching S04E05 "Shotgun" just now. While Skyler and Walt are in the kitchen right after signing the car wash papers. 

So, here's the finale I would be completely happy with. I'm really not sure how I want Walter to end up. I would be happy with any of the ways I am listing below.



Mike is killed or dies naturally.
Jesse is either apprehended or escapes to freedom, possibly with help from the "Cleaner" Saul brings up in Season 4.
Skyler is apprehended as an accomplice etc. Sentenced to life imprisonment.
Walter is either killed by Jesse (possibly after admission of guilt over Jane's death) or apprehended and dies of cancer in jail, awaiting or during his trial period.
Saul is apprehended and serves a very long sentence after Skyler snitches him out.
Hank (alone) *finally* puts the puzzles together and discovers that Walt is Heisenberg. Wrestles himself over whether or not to take action. After much debate with himself (not telling Marie), he decides to go after Walter and Skyler. Setting off a possible chain reaction that would lead to the Walter's death by Jesse option previously mentioned.
Marie divorces Hank, because she can't accept that he would go after Skyler. Walter is one thing, but her sister is something else entirely. Not entirely sure about this, because I'm not sure she could afford my next thought on her own.
Walter Jr. and Holly are legally adopted by Marie. Junior kind of loathes Marie because he projects Hank onto her, as if she is also responsible for his parents fate. Holly is raised as her own daughter. Junior leaves her home asap.
Hank resigns from the DEA. Possibly commits suicide or becomes a hardcore alcoholic because of his actions and the results that came from them.


Of course, that's probably a bit much for a couple finale episodes. I guess it's possible if they were to do a two hour finale.

I'm not one to post things like this.. my theories on a series or whatever. However, I was inspired by a mental image of Skyler in a jailhouse jumpsuit, sitting in court with an utterly blank face.

I could beat off to that mental image and who knows? I just might 


Cmon, yall gotta admit, that's some good shit. The theories not the Skyler thing... well no...the theories and the Skyler bit as well...it's all fantastical.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 25, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Anyway, I have come up with how I would like the series to end. I have no idea as to the methods that would be used for this outcome, but it came to me while watching S04E05 "Shotgun" just now. While Skyler and Walt are in the kitchen right after signing the car wash papers.
> 
> So, here's the finale I would be completely happy with. I'm really not sure how I want Walter to end up. I would be happy with any of the ways I am listing below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ae (Aug 25, 2012)

Table full of awesome
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVEparrBK8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> There will undoubtedly be some meaning to the spider, but probably won't understand it until the last episodes of next year :/



>Has kid's prints on them


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2012)

True, but how many 14yo's have their fingerprints registered in any legal system?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 26, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> True, but how many 14yo's have their fingerprints registered in any legal system?


Well, he didn't look innocent to me


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> True, but how many 14yo's have their fingerprints registered in any legal system?



Good point.

Later in the episode Mike and Jesse were finally going to leave the business, but now they're trapped in it. 

>Trapped spider = Trapped Mike and Trapped Jesse

We'll probably have it answered tonight or next week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 26, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I can totally see the series end with Junior shooting Walt and taking over the business.
> 
> "I-I am Heisen-Heisenberg n-now."
> 
> That would be badass



That would be retarded


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally a fucking intro that makes sense before the ending.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

^
Is this all you ever post here? I saw this like 6-7 times

and it's not old it's on-going.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 26, 2012)

Show is still great though.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 26, 2012)

lmao at Walt telling her to get back to the kitchen


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

"Bamunos!"
"I wish..."

Jesse's face


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

We all know Jesse isn't done.

edit: LOL SHAMWOW GUY


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

@ the Lawyer's face when he sees Gomez and the other agents.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 26, 2012)

Why do i get the feeling Walt's about to do something horrible 

Edit: I FUCKING CALLED IT!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 26, 2012)

Walt u don goofed son


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Mike :c


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 26, 2012)

If only Mike's parents weren't bad parents, maybe he wouldn't be in this situation now...


----------



## Flynn (Aug 26, 2012)

Missed the episode. ;_;


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2012)

Second walt said "I'll do it" for the bag I knew it. I knew it, and I still fucking had a knot in my stomach as he went to the meet up and then shot him. I knew it, but this show just still gives you that tension.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw this coming from the beginning.

Fuck Walt, really?


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

Todd's connections come in handy it seems. Shanks ahoy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2012)

The rise of Walt's Empire. Next year...the fall.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

Wait, how the hell did Mike get there so fast? LOL


----------



## Treerone (Aug 26, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Wait, how the hell did Mike get there so fast? LOL



It's Mike. Do we need a better explanation?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

We never even saw him get out the car though from Walt's perspective.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 26, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Todd's connections come in handy it seems. Shanks ahoy.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 26, 2012)

Mike seems to be forgetting that Gus was going to murder Walt...

Unless we go to the very root of their problems, then its Jesse's fault wanting to kill those drug dealers...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2012)

Walt and his family.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2012)

Jesus.

First off, that was the best episode intro ever. Second,  I totally called Mike being killed. It was the first thing on my theory list. muahaha

Now, Walter will definitely try to kill off Mike's guys. Which is obvious now.

Skyler was great. 

Jesse amazing. 

The only thing I didn't like was the way Mike died. It just seemed off. Also revealing the pistol to Walter at the airport. I think it would have been much better if Mike just opened the bag and that's when see the holster for the first time. It shouldn't have even shown Walt opening the bag at all. So revealing


----------



## Flynn (Aug 27, 2012)

I kind of liked the way Mike died. Or just the area he died in, sitting in front of a lake. It really fit him for some reason.

But fuck Walt, it's thinks first shoot later.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2012)

We can expect Walt to pull one of these next week on our 9 friends.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2012)

I liked the location as well. Just the way he killed over. Dunno :S


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2012)

This is the worst show ever.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Wait, how the hell did Mike get there so fast? LOL



He had enough time to get out when the camera was back on Walter's face for the reaction to the car crashing. Then he waited for a bit and jogged hesitantly, but it was enough time.

Well, I guess this is what Aaron Paul meant when he said this season was a bloodbath. Each of Mike's guys are probably done, and from the previews, it's looking to be an incredible episode. The scenery during Walter and Mike's meeting was awesome. I knew Mike would die, just with all the mistakes he's made in keeping the weak links of this operation intact and all the half measures he has taken this season.

Anyway, this season has pretty much shown - especially with Mike during their conversations - that Walter is no Gus Fring. I liked the way the final scene was written. Walter just couldn't handle most of the truth in Mike's words because of his ego, and his mentality since he started changing of wanting to be in control. The part with Mike leaving his granddaughter was also really sad.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2012)

Just another reason to hate Walt
Fuck this episode


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to see this episode so I was gonna see it tomorrow morning, and then I saw my friend spoil it for me on facebook :|


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 27, 2012)

My brother was bummed out big time by this episode because Mike was his favorite character.

As sad as it is to see Mike go, I kind of liked how calm his death was. It fit his overall persona.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2012)

> “This whole thing could’ve been avoided,” Walt babbles to Mike, as his former partner, the only person in their organization with actual expertise in running a major drug operation, sits dying of a gunshot to the stomach. It’s quite possibly the most inadequate apology imaginable for killing somebody. Notice the passive voice. And then recall what Mike just said to Walter that sent him into an unthinking, murderous rage: “All of this falling apart is on you.”
> 
> Passive or active? It’s the choice Walter puts to Jesse, when Jesse keeps on insisting—far longer and far more stubbornly than Walter can understand—that nothing has changed and he’s still cashing out. Walt offers Jesse all the things that drive Walter White: being the best at something, making a lot of money, looking down at the rest of the world from a lofty spot as king of the hill. And when Jesse stares at Walter in disbelief, unable to comprehend that his former mentor has misunderstood him so badly, Walter turns to ridicule. “What have you got in your life? Nothing! Nobody! Video games, go-karts!” And as Jesse slams the door behind him, Walter plays his final card: “If you leave, you get nothing!”
> 
> ...





^This


----------



## James Bond (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome episode except for Walt/Heisenberg wussing out at the end, loved the say my name part.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn, poor Mike  not only he dies, but his granddaughter's money is taken away by the DEA...
But yeah, the "say my name" scene was awesome.

Going by the promo for the next episode,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Walt is probably going to use Todd's prison connection to take out Mike's guys.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL @ Heisenberg having a Walt moment at the end of the episode.

He's in over his head, the list of 9 names are only going to get bigger...


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 27, 2012)

I was waiting for Moby's "God Moves Over The Face Of The Waters" to start playing during the ending of last night's episode. Maybe have Walt hold Mike's hand while he (_Mike_) tells Walt _"I told you I was never going back."_ No, but really, that scene was obviously taken right out of the Michael Mann playbook, but I have no issue with that. It was a solid episode, but I don't know if I'd exaggerate the quality of it like so many have been doing. I still feel like having a "shortened season" has hurt the overall week-to-week quality, because it means loose ends have to be tied up quicker.

If next week's episode doesn't provide a "Crawl Space", "One Minute" or "Half Measures" moment, then this first batch of episodes for season 5 will be considered the weakest arc for 'Breaking Bad' yet.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2012)

^ Wow, you recognized it? lol.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about why EXACTLY Walt shot Mike. Anyone care to help me out.

Was it Jealousy? (Episode hinted at that)


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 27, 2012)

Anger mostly.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 27, 2012)

Anger at what? 

I thought it was pretty clear that Walt was jealous that Jessie was willing to help out Mike but walked out on Walt.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2012)

60% anger over the names
25% fear of him being caught
15% annoyance at Mike's constant jabs at Walt and general lack of respect


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2012)

So looking back, my views on the series have been this. 

Season 1 - 8/10
Season 2 - 9/10 
Season 3 - 8/10 (First half was 7/10) 
Season 4 - 9.5 
Season 5 (First Half) - 9.5

Loving the shit out of this show. Besides 3 the show has just gotten better and fucking better. Can't wait till it's finished and I rewatch it all.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2012)

Episode made me sad, Mike's death seemed inevitable from the start of the season, I was just waiting for it to happen. I liked that Walt suddenly realised how much he'd fucked up, and that the "master planner" had forgotten a crucial piece of information that would have prevented much of what I'm certain is to come.

It's all downhill for Walt from here.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2012)

Good episode.  As with all seasons of Breaking Bad (excluding season 1) the first half of this season is all building up for the last half.  It's done a better job of it than 2 or 3 but probably not as good as 4 but I'm satisfied with it.  It probably hurts that they're splitting the season because then this half looks a bit weaker even more so, but I think in retrospect it'll probably be much better received.  

Kinda reminds me of The Wire's second season where the first half feels weak and possibly even meandering but it all pays off in the best way ever.


----------



## Harard (Aug 27, 2012)

"Say my name" I loved that scene.

Mike was my favorite character. I knew that he would dis sooner or later, I was just waiting for the time to happen.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Good episode.  As with all seasons of Breaking Bad (excluding season 1) the first half of this season is all building up for the last half.  It's done a better job of it than 2 or 3 but probably not as good as 4 but I'm satisfied with it.  It probably hurts that they're splitting the season because then this half looks a bit weaker even more so, but I think in retrospect it'll probably be much better received.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of The Wire's second season where the first half feels weak and possibly even meandering but it all pays off in the best way ever.



I actually prefer this half to season 4's first half I think, though its been a while since I watched them.

Thing with season 4 for me is that the last chunk of episodes were INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't expect what happened in the ending to happen this early in the season.  But at the same time the impact felt stolen because once walt says he'll get the bag its just too obvious whats going to happen. Not my favorite episode


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 27, 2012)

HOLY SHIT WHAT AN EPISODE

Breaking Bad first half of the season normally started slow to set up the awesome second half. I can't imagine how awesome the next season half will be.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm slowly starting to see how that first scene into Season 5 is going to play out. Heisenberg's going to go out like Al Capone. 

Mostly because Heisenberg and Al Capone are similar, both crime lords with a major disease. I'd guess that Walt's going to die in prison from cancer like Capone died from syphillis in prison.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 27, 2012)

I belive Walt will die Scarface-style.


----------



## Dei (Aug 27, 2012)

Such a fantastic episode.


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 27, 2012)

I've not been keeping up with season 5 as I decided to rewatch from the start again (as I've forgotten half the shit that has happened ) and I just watched S01E06. I have to say, it's an *unbelievably good* episode. The poker scene where Walt is talking to Hank about Hugo the caretaker, who was arrested on suspicion of stealing the cooking gear found in the desert, that scene was already fantastic, as well as Walt sharing his hair and Tuco's introduction, but this just finished it off for me:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O47UY80VKfo[/YOUTUBE] 

Best scene of television my eyes have ever gazed upon. It's just glorious. The whole episode is amazing. Didn't really think it was possible to like BB even more the 2nd time around but my god, I'm glad I decided to rewatch.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 27, 2012)

Im fucking hurting out here Yo!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2012)

Killing Mike was a good midseason finale..........now we will see where Jesse goes from here.

I was just so happy he was able to walk away like that.  I mean he still had somemoney stashed over from the last two  batches that was sold right?  I hope so.

Hopefully the intro shows how Jesse didnt spiral back into drugs but rather how he is doing better without Walt


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 28, 2012)

Seeing some of the earlier posts, did Walt actually shoot Mike? It looked to me that Mike found his missing gun, saw angry Walt march up to him and panicked and so he accidentally pulled the trigger and shot himself. That's why when Walt found him by the river, Mike had a look like he had just screwed up and had no hostility towards Walt as well. Not to mention  when Walt pulled out Mike's gun, it was pointed towards his wound.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 28, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Seeing some of the earlier posts, did Walt actually shoot Mike? It looked to me that Mike found his missing gun, saw angry Walt march up to him and panicked and so he accidentally pulled the trigger and shot himself. That's why when Walt found him by the river, Mike had a look like he had just screwed up and had no hostility towards Walt as well. Not to mention  when Walt pulled out Mike's gun, it was pointed towards his wound.



Walt shot him quite clearly through the window


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Seeing some of the earlier posts, did Walt actually shoot Mike? It looked to me that Mike found his missing gun, saw angry Walt march up to him and panicked and so he accidentally pulled the trigger and shot himself. That's why when Walt found him by the river, Mike had a look like he had just screwed up and had no hostility towards Walt as well. Not to mention  when Walt pulled out Mike's gun, it was pointed towards his wound.



You did not say Mike shot himself. I mean, remove all the other facts of the situation, you just said Mike shot himself...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2012)

So, people are saying that there was a camera in Hank's office during that shot when him and Walter were drinking coffee. I haven't gotten the time to re-watch the episode, but does anyone know anything else about that?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't noticed anything. Why would there be a camera in his office anyways?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 28, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> You did not say Mike shot himself. I mean, remove all the other facts of the situation, you just said Mike shot himself...



Then what was up with that scene where Walt pulls open Mike's hand and he has his missing gun in his hand pointed exactly in the direction where his wound is?


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would he still be holding the gun pointing where he shot himself after driving, crashing, and dragging himself to the river? 

It was so blatantly Walt, completely robs the scene of any meaning if it wasn't. Plus we saw the bullet go through the window and into Mike.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I didn't expect what happened in the ending to happen this early in the season.  But at the same time the impact felt stolen because once walt says he'll get the bag its just too obvious whats going to happen. Not my favorite episode



I think the inevitability is what sold it for me. You knew one way or another Walt was going to kill him, what I hadn't expected was for it to be due to going into a childish rage at being called out on his shit and lashing out.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Mike shot himself a second time or Mike was ready to shoot Walt but just said "fuck it."


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2012)

You just gotta love how Mike was screwed over by Walts entire family.  First Schrader takes his money twice and then Walt kills him psch


----------



## Dei (Aug 30, 2012)

Join the .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2012)

Dei said:


> Join the .



How do I join?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2012)

by posting and saying you want to be a member


----------



## Dei (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> How do I join?



Simply post there


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah Mr White! Yeah science!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike 

I personally think Walt will actually kill Skyler out of jealousy or pride


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 30, 2012)

How far will Walt go on this quest, how deep will he sink, what will be the worst thing he does in the whole show before it ends? I'm thinking strangling Skyler or...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 30, 2012)

^I... I did not see it coming


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2012)

It's kinda big... isn't it?


----------



## Treerone (Aug 31, 2012)

If something REALLY bad happens then it's going to be something that hasn't been done before. We've seen kids poisoned, kids shot, people run over, broken down bodies break through a ceiling, Walt's almost naked body, etc. 

What could Vince possibly do to shock us? Kill Holly. (or at least harm her in some way)


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 31, 2012)

Walt just straight up eats his baby daughter


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 31, 2012)

Marie gets pregnant, Walt cuts her open and rips the fetus out in front of Hank. Then he adds the fetus to his meth process and injects the product into Hank.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 31, 2012)

Next episode opens with Walt sticking his dick in Mike's gut wound.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Next episode opens with Walt sticking his dick in Mike's gut wound.



...and Mike possesses it, pestering Walt for all time...


----------



## Laura (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally caught up again. Damn Walt's recklessness really pisses me off. He can be smart, he is intelligent, but sometimes he's just a fucking idiot.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2012)

Holy shit I just saw the episode. I didn't think Mike would die so soon, I thought it would the be season finale ender, him dying

Then again, he's still breathing, maybe Jesse finds out and calls an ambulance 



Agsrower said:


> Finally caught up again. Damn Walt's recklessness really pisses me off. He can be smart, he is intelligent, but sometimes he's just a fucking idiot.



Seriously, it was like some Jekyll and Hyde shit going on with him

He always has to prove he's the alpha dog

WALT SMASH


----------



## Treerone (Sep 1, 2012)

No, we see Mike fall over. He's dead. 

Apparently (don't know if this was true) Mike was supposed to die in the half-season finale but it got moved because they are doing something even bigger.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well they've shown nothing in the trailers, previews or spoilers. So they've either hidden it well or it's not that big. Hopefully it's something huge, Marie or Skyler's death maybe.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 2, 2012)

old show is old, but it has the guy from Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2012)

Treerone said:


> No, we see Mike fall over. He's dead.
> 
> Apparently (don't know if this was true) Mike was supposed to die in the half-season finale but it got moved because they are doing something even bigger.



As long as it's as good as the scene with Mike, I don't care how ''big'' it is. Just give me good tv


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2012)

What the hell. That Prison scene.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello bitches, breaking bad on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

Wasn't that just fucking disturbing?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2012)

No, that was fucking badass


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2012)

Best montages and transitions.

>Censor "Fuck"
>Show men getting brutally stabbed and lit on fire


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

dat timeskip.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2012)

Treerone said:


> What the hell. That Prison scene.



Sweet as hell wasnt it


Also im calling it now. Skylar dies for the season finale


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

that's just a shitload of money.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2012)

Pool scene is tense. Something's about to happen....


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. So Hank finally got it?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2012)

And there it goes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2012)

THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN.

Why u so sloppy walt?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2012)

Dayum. Fucking CLiffhanger as shit


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

Walt probably did that on purpose lol.


----------



## Grape (Sep 2, 2012)

dat cliffhanger 


Prison executions were pretty cool.


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 2, 2012)

Fucking hell man, Walt is a dumbass


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

I mean isn't he always 3 steps ahead?

He knew he had to tell Hank at one point lol.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2012)

No blood was shed.

Title tricked us. 

Shit hits the fan next season. Walt at 53 is final episode.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly I was expecting Hank to find out in a much more inventive way. This is kind of lame....


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

Who else thought Walt was going to give Jesse, Mike's remains or something LOL


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 2, 2012)

^ Considering how sick Walt is becoming, I thought of that possibility


----------



## Treerone (Sep 2, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Who else thought Walt was going to give Jesse, Mike's remains or something LOL



I thought that. I was going "oh shit" whenever any made the slightest movement the last 10 minutes.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly, that was fucking tense. I leterally didn't know if Walt was going to use that poison he had prepared for lydia on jesse there or give him his money. It was literally 50-50 for me as to what Walt was going to do.

And that prison scene was fucking disturbing...Walt's reached the point of no return now. You're "out"? I don't think so Walt, you've reached the point of just like in those gangster movies you love so much, there is no going back.

[YOUTUBE]G29DXfcdhBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Man, that close-up on Holly, I thought she or Walt Jr. was going to get sniped. I don't know how it would happen, anyone tied to Gus and knew who Walt was is dead, Lydia shouldn't have a reason to do it, and the dealers they were selling to shouldn't be able to find Walt just after meeting him one time without even knowing his real name.

All that money, geezus. Skylar has a point, they can only BS so much into their lives without the government or family noticing so what's the point? I wonder if there's a way to make completely anonymous donations in cash to charities, that's the only thing I could think to do with all that excess amount.

Lydia is HOT. I know it's been said, but......yeah.

Great episode, it's going to be a brutal wait.


----------



## Grape (Sep 2, 2012)

I think Walt really is out.

Rest of the show will focus on him attempting to escape Hank.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I think Walt really is out.
> 
> Rest of the show will focus on him attempting to escape Hank.



If he actually does some legit investigating into Walt, you'd think it wouldn't take too long for the clues to come together:

-missing equipment from Walt's school lab
-Tuco was found with a bullet wound from an unknown shooter during the time Walt had disappeared (and Hank already said he didn't suspect Jesse did it)
-the money from Walt's "gambling"
-Gus was killed while Walt was absent from Hank's house

Of course, these are all "circumstantial" which can't be used solely to charge a person and what not, so Hank's got to get something legit to take Walt down. But if Walt's out, Skylar has the money safely hidden away, etc., I'm curious how Hank will manage to find something.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight's "mid-season" finale ended on a bit of a strange note.

I posted this several pages back--and it's a *SPOILER* that pertains to the premiere of this season--so don't read it if you don't want to be spoiled.

Anyway, here it is: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The flash forward sequence in the season premiere takes place a year from his 51st Birthday, which was episode four of this last season, I believe. In a recent interview, it was revealed that Walter is coming back to ABQ because someone needs protection. Now, initially I thought it was Jesse, but now I'm wondering if it's Hank. Obviously, these two are going to collide at some point, but I wonder why exactly Walt had to leave town in the first place. I get the feeling that his family is actually safe now; maybe Skyler gets in some shit for aiding Walt's crimes, but I think Flynn and Hollie are safe.

Anyway, perhaps Hank cuts Walt a deal to leave town and he'd never arrest him--I don't know. Maybe it is Jesse that needs protection, because for the first time in I don't know how long, Walt actually mended the fences with Jesse on legitimate terms. There was no manipulation this time around. There wasn't something that Walt needed Jesse for. It was out of Walt finally coming to the realization that Jesse's relationship was of significant value to him.




It seriously sucks that we have to wait all the way until next summer for the resolution of all this.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus. That prison scene and that montage, such great scenes, some of the best in Breaking Bad for sure.

I never really found Lydia that hot, but seeing her as some sort of drug kingpin slyly kick that big bag of money over to Heisenburg, that shit gave me an erection and a half. 

Such a tense last 10 minutes. I was seriously waiting for something to happen on every corner, Walt to kill Jesse.. Jr or even Hollie to be sniped or some shit... and then suddenly it's Hank on the shitter reading a book which could crack ( pun intended ) the case of his life. So anti-climatic but yet so brilliant. Great half-season finale.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

The editing in tonight's episode was really good, too.

Those match-cuts in the last third of the episode were great.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2012)

I think what Hank just did was what I would call.... an asspull.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 3, 2012)

Walt visiting Jesse felt like Avon and Stringer on the roof top.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2012)

^ LOL that's hilarious.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2012)

That prison scene.. jesus they didnt take any chances of leaving them alive. Loved the ending, epiphany on the john


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 3, 2012)

Easily one of my favourite episodes.

The prison scene was disturbing

I couldnt have imagined a better way for Hank to discover Walt lmao.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 3, 2012)

When Lydia said "We're gonna make a lot of money together", I immediately thought of Tuco. And by the look of his expression, so did Walt.

Loved the scene between Walt and Jesse.

Lydia is hot.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 3, 2012)

Ugh, what a crazy cliffhanger to end the midseason. When's the next episode going to come?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 3, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Ugh, what a crazy cliffhanger to end the midseason. When's the next episode going to come?



Next July.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2012)

The shit hits the fan as the shit hits the crapper.

oh~~~


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2012)

What an ending


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 3, 2012)

I really like that Walt became so rich that the business didnt even matter anymore. Who would have guessed.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 3, 2012)

I demand more Saul next season.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 3, 2012)

Walter keeps a part of all the bigger characters he's killed - directly or indirectly - that had an influence on him throughout this whole thing.

Krazy 8 - Cutting off the crusts of sandwiches 
Gale - The Whitman book
Gus - The mentality/mannerisms of Gus (the assertiveness, retaining some passive aggressive tendencies, and that little hand twitch)
Mike - His choice of how he takes his drinks


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2012)

huh that's true I never thought about that

also it's not a season finale it's just a break.  A long ass break but a break.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2012)

also get it today before it's gone forever


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2012)

It's kind of bullshit we have to wait until July though


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2012)

it's 100% bullshit


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2012)

Scene from the next episode:

Hank: *mind whirling in a vortex of realization*

Walt: *opens door to the bathroom* Oh! Uh... Sorry Hank.

Hank: *surprise (as with anyone who's taking a shit and has the door open), tries to hid Leave of Grass*

Walt: *dead eye stare at Hank* That toilet's broken. Forgot to tell you guys.

Well, in any case, what an awkward position to be in.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Walter keeps a part of all the bigger characters he's killed - directly or indirectly - that had an influence on him throughout this whole thing.
> 
> Krazy 8 - Cutting off the crusts of sandwiches
> Gale - The Whitman book
> ...



Hector - the ability to sit in one spot for a long time, moving just his eyes (and hand)
Tuco - wildly shooting at people with an automatic rifle, like a madman (upcoming)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2012)

July?I thought it was January?

if this isn't a seasom finale, why are they treating it like one? AMC is buying time to look for a replacement?

Anyway I just finished the 4th episode of this season, (the one where Skylar says she's waiting for Walter to die) and It got me wondering how awesome it would be if just when Walt think he's safe Skylar kills him.  I don't like the idea of Walt going to prison in the end,with the way things are escalating, I have a feeling his end will be bigger than that. That end seems better suited for Jessie(though I think he'll just end up living peacefully with his girlfriend).


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 3, 2012)

LAD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHnC6YVj3WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dei (Sep 3, 2012)

Fantastic episode kinda expected more to happen at first but was satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow. He's on the DEA talk show.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 3, 2012)

It's funny how Hank found out the perp of his career. He's been out, working his off chasing leads to get Heisenberg, getting shot up or even fired because of it. Then he finds it out leisurely taking a dump. 

That's most likely how Vince wanted to portray it as.

But DAMN, I got more attracted to Lydia this episode.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 3, 2012)

She's so hyper nervy all the time, it totally ruins my boner potential.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 3, 2012)

Lydia is just so stupid. Im sure she'll die.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 3, 2012)

I could be missing something, but I'm not entirely pleased at how fast Walt dropped the Heisenberg facade.  

Here is a guy who wanted to build a drug empire, dropped a dozen (or so) bodies, poisoned a child, but hangs it up after a couple of months of work and collecting millions of dollars?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 3, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I could be missing something, but I'm not entirely pleased at how fast Walt dropped the Heisenberg facade.
> 
> Here is a guy who wanted to build a drug empire, dropped a dozen (or so) bodies, poisoned a child, but hangs it up after a couple of months of work and collecting millions of dollars?



He's not even close to done.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I could be missing something, but I'm not entirely pleased at how fast Walt dropped the Heisenberg facade.
> 
> Here is a guy who wanted to build a drug empire, dropped a dozen (or so) bodies, poisoned a child, but hangs it up after a couple of months of work and collecting millions of dollars?



We only see him at the very beginning of "being out" so we can't say if he feels a draw to return. We also don't know if he's truly out--this is a guy who's lied and deceived to pretty much the entire rest of the cast, over and over. Perhaps he's still in and has Todd do the work. At this point, we don't know. There are a lot of details that were kept from us as to how he got to that point. What does twitchy Lydia think? What do the Phoenix crew think?

But if he _is_ out, I don't see it as being too surprising either. Skyler offered him another chance and gave him good reasons to hang the gas mask up. He didn't look like a happy man when she found him staring off into the pool. Can we believe him when he says he wanted to do it to leave his kids a "birthright"? Was he truthful that he wanted the empire because it's all that seemed left to him (due to Skyler scuttling the family at the time)?

Actually, there's another part of the episode that was also obscured to us. He had another scan for cancer. He didn't look too happy after when staring at himself in the mirror. Perhaps there's an explanation for this, but it seems odd to add this exam in for no reason at all.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 3, 2012)

@Dionysus - Good post, there isn't much I can't disagree with.  He could very well feel the urge to go back and being a kingpin.  So that avenue is still open.  It's highly unlikely that he is going to leave the work to Todd.  Walt takes pride in the fact that he cooks the best Meth in world.  Blue Sky is his legacy and reputation, no way he leaves it to a goon like Todd.  

Skyler's reasoning for Walt to stop is the same as before.  After Gus died, he could have hung up the mask then, but instead he fell deeper into his Heisenberg persona.

I like that you brought up the cancer screening part b/c it totally slipped my mind.  Walt being cancer free is a good reason to hang up the mask.  Seeing him with a full head of hair, in a diner celebrating his 52nd birthday, tooling up for war makes me think the Phoenix crew or Todd's people (Aryan gang?) may be Walt's final battle.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 3, 2012)

Re-watched the episode and the ending just got better and better. The way he found it was just so perfect, so.. Breaking Bad like.. and the scene was great, the perfect flashback and then Hank's expression.. dear god. 

Can't believe they're making us wait until next July though... crazy.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## SageMaster (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not buying that Walt is out. The previous episodes showed us how stubborn Walt was at continuing the business. Having the meth being shipped on Europe means he won't longer attract attention in the USA and convince Skyler that he's out. He's just lying his way into having a family again, imo.

What an episode. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think so. The montage covered 3 months of time. Walter has no reason to continue. He's legitimately done cooking. Now it's survival mode.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 4, 2012)

You could see throughout the montage how fed up Walt looked with it all. Seeing all that money and not having any idea on what to do with it probably just pushed him over the edge. He's out.


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 4, 2012)

Someone should edit that final scene on the bathroom to have Hank let out a silent fart after reading those initials


----------



## josh101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well if it's a silent one, what's there to edit?


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 4, 2012)

What a great way to end the mid-season finale. 

Now the wait begins.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 4, 2012)

If its gonna take year then why not call next season, season 6 already


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 4, 2012)

It's gonna go down like this:

Hank: I know
*goes out of the bathroom trying to act casually"
meeting ends, Walt goes to the bathroom and sees the book left in wrong position/order
Walt: He knows

then at some point in the series it'll be like:

Hank: He knows that I know
Walt: He knows that I know that he knows

then at season finale it'll be like this:

Hank: He knows that I know that he knows that I know
Walt: He knows that I know that he knows that I know that he knows
Jesse: ...fuck


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 4, 2012)

Hank will probably a total bro and let Walt continue his normal life if he shuts down the production. Walt will actually accept the offer, and then paying off or killing Todd. Lydia will be angry, but won't do anything about it, The Phoenix crew goes back to their original meth, fine with the blue out of the market. Things are awkward, the Phoenix guys gets less pay and goes out to find Walt and force him to work. Walt escapes town and goes into hiding thanks to Saul. Since Walt revealed in the desert that Jesse also was part of the production, they successfully kidnap and forces him to work for them. Walt have to save Jesse and brings out the big gun.


----------



## ostrich (Sep 4, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 4, 2012)

What I'm sure about the hospital scan scene, is that the doctors found that the cancer's back. First, in the season 5 opening scene we could tell that Walt's not looking too well health wise. His hair looks like it can fall off with a touch, he was in the washroom coughing his brains out(his coughing was gone completely post lung surgery), not to mention Skyler hoping that it comes back when she was scared of him.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 4, 2012)

Surprised no one mention that steel thing which looked like it was punched in.. surely punching something is a bad sign?


----------



## josh101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Would give him the perfect reason to be out. He's made his money, his family is set and now he wants to spend the last of his life with his family.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh man, just started watching season 1 of Breaking Bad to see how much I remembered. Episode 4 where Jesse goes back to his parent's house, you see him go through his old box of stuff and there's this mechanical spider he plays with. That made me remember the spider web tattoo on his hand and the spider we saw caught from the motorcycle kid season 5.

Before I thought the spider meant something about Walt being caught(which did happen), but it could have something to do with Jesse too.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2012)

Waiting until next year is going to be rough..

I don't think he's out and even if he is, I doubt it would be that easy for him to just quit now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just watched episode 5x05, imo it was full of shit, i thought there was some realism in this show, but this turned into mission impossible  mixed with bullshit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Which is why I have GoT >>> BB.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 5, 2012)

OMGZ THat RETRD FROM FNL IS SO RUTHLESZ HE KILLS KIDZ !!!
Seriously Gulligan ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilligan* lol


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is some Kishimoto level writing...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha, someone is getting their kickers in a proper bunch


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Off to watch the rest of the season, hopefully the bullshit will be reduced...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Episode 7 was the best of the season. Episode 8 was great too, till Walt left his book on the shitter, which doesnt make any sense since he is a fucking perfectionist.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

Seiko said:


> He punched it awhile ago when they gave him good news



And it never got fixed? Thats a poorly run Hospital..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2012)

James Bond said:


> And it never got fixed? Thats a poorly run Hospital..



that reminds me, Anyone find it funny how Walt's drug career has only been going on for a year?

two years ago he was a completely different Walt.


----------



## Scar (Sep 6, 2012)

5.7 and 5.8 were both awesome episodes. 

I like that Jesse had his gun on him when Walt showed up, that shows that he's ready to kill Walt if he has to. 

And I can't comprehend why the fuck Walt would leave the Whitman book out or even keep it at all. Nonsense


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess walt wanted to keep ot as a trophy... but none keeps his trophy in the goddamn toilet


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2012)

put it there once under a stack of magazines and forgot about it


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

I dont understand people reading while taking a dump, seriously I've like mastered it so Im in and out in like 5mins... must be an older person thing.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 6, 2012)

You just sit there staring at the wall for 5 minutes? Having something to read is vital.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> You just sit there staring at the wall for 5 minutes? Having something to read is vital.



No I'm focused and motivated to get the job done.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 6, 2012)

I like to play games or browse Facebook or Tumblr on my phone while I am shitting. I can't just sit there in the quiet.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## josh101 (Sep 7, 2012)

LOL at one of the related videos:

[YOUTUBE]79EzVBOIfqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 8, 2012)

Can we assume that Skyler was the one who put that notebook there?


----------



## Laura (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think she would know about it's history and meaning to her brother.


----------



## Scar (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone curios about how much money Skylar had in storage?  

Here's an estimation...
(This wasn't done by me)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 8, 2012)

Someone has a lot of time on their hands... LOL! Is there any way he could have made that much by now, though?


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder how long was the timeskip(if there's one) from Skylar asking Walter when's he done to him saying he's done.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 8, 2012)

Panic said:


> Someone has a lot of time on their hands... LOL! Is there any way he could have made that much by now, though?



Maybe.

He had a deal with Gus for 3mil in 3 months IIRC.

Now he's paying Todd, Saul, working with another crew, and shipping to Europe.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2012)

Treerone said:


> Maybe.
> 
> He had a deal with Gus for 3mil in 3 months IIRC.
> 
> Now he's paying Todd, Saul, working with another crew, and shipping to Europe.



Wasnt he making 1-2 million a week working for Gus or was that a month?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 8, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Wasnt he making 1-2 million a week working for Gus or was that a month?



Checked up on it.

Initial offer was 3million for 3 months. Gus then changed it to 15million a year.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2012)

CloudKicker said:


> Anyone curios about how much money Skylar had in storage?
> 
> Here's an estimation...
> (This wasn't done by me)



Ooooh la la.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 8, 2012)

Walter whacked those Jail dudes on some Death Note "Kira" type shit.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted yet


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's been posted before. Still pretty funny.


----------



## Sine (Sep 9, 2012)

Cloudkicker said:
			
		

> Anyone curios about how much money Skylar had in storage?



according to the estimation on the podcast it's around 80 million


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 9, 2012)

I am totally becoming a meth cook, and my trademark will be a purple color, 99.2% pure.


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2012)

I forgot there won't be a new episode for awhile
/wrist


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 9, 2012)

> Show creator Vince Gilligan said in this week's Breaking Bad Insider Podcast that $80 million might be a bit too high:
> 
> "I asked prop master Mark Hansen, and he and his guys had tried, just for their own edification, to figure out how much that would be if it was roughly a half-and-half mix of twenties and fifties, and he guessed somewhere in the vicinity of eighty million dollars?eighty, eighty-five, ninety?that's a lotta dough. I don't know, we may have erred on the side of showmanship there instead of reality, I don't know if [Walt] could've made that much that quickly."





Seems like the actual amount is moot to the plot, but it's fun to guess.


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> I am totally becoming a meth cook, and my trademark will be a purple color, 99.2% pure.



I seriously considered this while I watched the first season. 



Masterpiece said:


> I forgot there won't be a new episode for awhile
> /wrist



This.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know if there are any Sons of Anarchy fans here, but the new season just started up. It's helping ease the pain of losing BB for a year.


----------



## Laura (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't want to sound like a douche, but I could never watch that show because I hate bikeys.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 13, 2012)

I could never watch that show because I hate Ron Pearlman, every time I see him I just want to punch him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 13, 2012)

how much money does walt have hidden away as well. thats what saul was doing with some of it after its laundered and such.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 14, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> I don't want to sound like a douche, but I could never watch that show because I hate bikeys.



A lot of bikers can really be dicks, but there are a lot of nice ones out there, too. I understand where you're coming from, though.



Magic Carpet said:


> I could never watch that show because I hate Ron Pearlman, every time I see him I just want to punch him.



Yeah, he has a weird face. They almost killed off his character last season. Not sure if this season will be it for him or not, but that's the way it's looking.


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2012)

. .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> I don't want to sound like a douche, but I could never watch that show because I hate bikeys.



Same on hating Bikeys. But the show is amazing.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 23, 2012)

Aaron Paul wins the 2012 Emmy for Best Supporting Actor in a Drama


----------



## Treerone (Sep 24, 2012)

How did Walt not win?


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck Damian Lewis and Homeland Yo! THEY DID NOT FLIP THE FREAKING COIN YO!


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## raizen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


>


oh my god Yo :rofl Walt's Reaction:rofl


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gh78NiPgkoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scar (Sep 24, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


>





And congrats to Aaron Paul


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 24, 2012)

Homeland is a very good show, but Walt deserved that shit.


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats to Aaron pek

Bryan should have won, Breaking bad as a whole should have won /mad


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 24, 2012)

My bigget problem was Esposito losing to Aaron 
Cranston has won and will probably win again...


----------



## Laura (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Rawr Pirate (Sep 29, 2012)

Treerone said:


> How did Walt not win?


CIA, Rouge soldier working with radical muslims = instant emmy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2012)

Panic said:


> Homeland is a very good show, but Walt deserved that shit.



I would've been fine with any of the noms winning. I hate Mad Men and Boardwalk Empire, but from what I've seen of them, Hamm and Buscemi are great actors. Not too mention that Hall has always been great as Dexter. 

Damian Lewis is the only person out of that category who I would have put close to Cranston's acting talent.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm catching up on this show, currently in season 3.

Dear god, I rarely want a character to die or disappear as much as Skyler.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y_Kd9ZoA6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2012)

^ 



Zaru said:


> I'm catching up on this show, currently in season 3.
> 
> Dear god, I rarely want a character to die or disappear as much as Skyler.



 Almost this, I wanted her boyfriend Mr Whats-his-face to die even more.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 22, 2013)

So I just finished episode 10 of season 2...

"Stay out of my territory"

And with that background music playing.

CHILLS FUCKING UP AND DOWN MY SPINE MAN!!

Oh! My! God! When I first saw Bryan Cranston in cast, I was like lol this gonna be like Malcolm in the middle, ok will watch some other time. And four fucking years later here I am kicking myself in the noggin for missing out on this just AMAZINGLY splendid show. Cranston just _makes_ this show man. Him and Pinkman are both really great. 

But seriously dude,
"Stay out of my territory"
to that big fella.
Fucking shat my pants all over the place man.


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn good show, this one is. I'm alwaya anticipating another episode.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 23, 2013)

re-watching because why not, still wondering if we will ever get the reason for the break-up of the original grey matter team and walter and gretchen. i know her dad has something to do with it but it'd be nice to have back story closure. 

also re-watching with my girl and amused with her reactions to the vlt crushing and tuco. it's like seeing a child scared of a barracuda before they watch shark week in 3D. man the levels of shit this gets you used to being put under makes fake tension in other shows seem hilarious(spn)


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Just in the middle of episode 5 of season 4, I gotta say, Gus is a freaking genius! Empty mind is a devil's workshop indeed. 

I'm referring of course to how he put Jesse with Mike in order tostop him from partying himself to insanity. Gus understood the mental condition of Jesse waaay better than Walter with his "parental" situation did. Respect, man.


----------



## Liverbird (May 27, 2013)

just finished season 1, already addicted


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2013)

The upcoming TV season is going to be just really exciting. Breaking Bad and Dexter are both coming to an end, House of Cards, Newsroom, The Good Wife and Suits are all in very promising phase of story. TGW may also end after next season, not sure.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't forget about Homeland, adee. I'm sure that's coming back soon and it's a damn good show. I think it kinda got shadowed by Dexter, but it's worth watching.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 3, 2013)

homeland is good, totally forgot bout that


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 7, 2013)

I was just a bit disappointed with last season's finale (no spoilers), but I still think it's a good show and it will make a triumphant return.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 7, 2013)

​
Hey, it's something


----------



## Jay. (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me get this straight I love this series so fucking much. I was fucked the last days. Only lied in bed and marathoned the shit out of Breaking Bad. Hell it took me only 2 days to reach season 3. I'll continue watching to finally catch up.

However there is one thing that I need to get out of my chest


Season 3: Episode 3/4

Skylar you fucking whore? Are you serious? You were already a shitty character to begin with. But this? WHAT THE FUCK? WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST DO? You fucked ted to punish Walt? You whored yourself because you man was lying to you and hid his drug affairs from you? JESUS CHRIST HANG YOURSELF. HE DID IT FOR YOU AND THE FAMILY. AND IF THIS WASNT EVEN ENOUGH YOU FUCKING FUCK  THE GUY AGAIN AND ENJOY IT?
Don't look for excuses to cheat on your buy, you dirty slut. 
LADIES IF YOU EVER DO THIS TO YOUR MAN, I WILL FIND YOU AND I WILL KILL YOU.

I will find Skylar's actress and will rape her with a sword. I don't care if she is just actress. Her face is now source of all evil. THIS IS BEYOND JOFFREY CUNT level.

I hate skylar more than everything else in my life. I live to hate her.

If I was Walt I would have raped her infront of handcuffed ted and then I would have assraped Ted and burn them alive together.

Fuck you Skyler, dumb, fucking bitch. And I felt sorry for you. Fuck off. You twisted, fucked in the head, poor, retarded piece of filth.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

hate is strong with this one 

but yeeeeah, she's a bitch.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 10, 2013)

Brother,

this is atrocity of the highest order.


I have never seen such a terrible character as Sky. Never. Not in any series or film. I might go as far and say that other terrible characters in new future shows are going to be based on her.

Epitome of cuntness.


No idea why Walt didn't kill her yet and tell errybody about his slut wife.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wMEq1mGpP5A[/YOUTUBE]
One of the best scene. 

Bitch couldn't say anything anymore.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 10, 2013)

Will I get spoiled if I watch that vid bro?

I'm halfway through season 3


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 10, 2013)

^ Yep. It's one of the best scene of season 4.
But you could watch it if you want.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 10, 2013)

Skyler's lawyer is also a cunt.


This show makes me hate women so much.

Fucking bitch


Also glad that Walter let Jessie's gf die. She was a fucking bitch as well.


Fuck em all


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 10, 2013)

congratz 
you're watching the show the right way


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 10, 2013)

You're forgetting Hank's wife Jay.

all dem women are bitches on this show

dattebayo


----------



## Jay. (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel you my brothers

Hank's wife just needs da dick tho


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree that Skyler is a pretty bad character for the most part

but when people get mad at her because she's pissed off that her husband is a meth cooker and dealer it's always proven to me that the viewers are pretty stupid


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

Go.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2013)

finally caught up 

either god is watching over hank or he is the luckiest man in the world of this show; he always finds the next piece of his puzzle in a very strange place or a very strange way


----------



## Jay. (Jun 15, 2013)

just ended season 4


holy motherfucking shit



speechless

one of my favorite shows

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn

also the acting is just brilliant



I finally get the title of the show. Walter is truely breaking bad. This guy is turning into a bad character. He is already a badass but his morals are getting fucked. He'll be a villain at the end.

I mean he poisoned the fucking kid right?

Damn

Some Notes:

-brilliant name of the episode, perfect reference to Gus's face blown off. Nice pun too cause you think of a 'Showdown' first
-also kinda connects the dots with that pink teddy bear and the lost eye
-Hank is awesome
-Hope Mike returns in season 5
-Skyler is still a whore but I can live with her. Still dislike her though. But Marie is worse. I wouldn' mind her getting a shot in the face
-HAHAHAHAAHAHAH is ted dead? The most retarded death ever. I laughed the entire week.

TBH Marie is just horrible.

-Gus was a great character and his death was badass as fuck
-How did hector get crippled? Will we find out in season 5?
-Jesse needs to hit the gym. But the actor is doing a brilliant job.
-Walt's cancer was really pushed back to the background


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, he went from a guy who spends a whole day contemplating if he should kill a drug dealer to poisoning a child.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2013)

its all the game yo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

> I finally get the title of the show.



huh, i pretty much got the title from the premise itself


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 16, 2013)

Jay. said:


> -How did hector get crippled? Will we find out in season 5?


Seems to be some sort of a condition, perhaps Amyotrophic Lateral Sclerosis (aka Lou Gehrig's desease).


----------



## Jay. (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> huh, i pretty much got the title from the premise itself



Well, while Breaking Bad is usually slang for fucking up and taking the wrong path, which makes it indeed self-explanatory . I am talking about the concept of the good guy making bad decisions (in the first seasons) and the sudden break right now to the bad guy making good decisions. ("I won")
No matter how we put things, Walter is getting evil. Might go as far and say he'll be the bad guy at the end of the series. With Hank/Jesse as possible heroes.

He is basically killing/breaking bad on another level. 

That's what I am trying to explain in my own silly words.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 16, 2013)

i thought the title cleared itself on the start of the show where walt tells jesse he wants to cook meth and jesse responds: you're breaking bad huh?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 16, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> i thought the title cleared itself on the start of the show where walt tells jesse he wants to cook meth and jesse responds: you're breaking bad huh?



Exacta-mundo!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> i thought the title cleared itself on the start of the show where walt tells jesse he wants to cook meth and jesse responds: you're breaking bad huh?



well it was more like, as i recall, "you're a teacher, and now, what, all of a sudden you're just gonna break bad? huh?" and i was like oh-ho, title shout-out!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 17, 2013)

Jay. said:


> just ended season 4
> 
> 
> holy motherfucking shit
> ...



Walt has always been a bad guy, he's just gained the confidence to let his true self come out.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> well it was more like, as i recall, "you're a teacher, and now, what, all of a sudden you're just gonna break bad? huh?" and i was like oh-ho, title shout-out!



that's the part i'm talking about, so yeah, there you go..


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm addicted. Can't wait for the second half of season 5.

Good cliffhanger.

I stand by my point. When Walter was good he made bad decisions. Causing a lot of shit. When Walter was bad he made good decisions. Now he decided to listen to his wife and calm down and quite the whole thing. And what happens? Hank is on him again.

Love it.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 26, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Yeah I'm addicted. Can't wait for the second half of season 5.
> 
> Good cliffhanger.
> 
> ...



I think it was pretty obvious he repented because his cancer had returned.

I liked how smoothly Hank will approach this situation


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw in one of the promo photos Hank was having dinner with Walt. Dude didn't go apeshit immediately.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 27, 2013)

Why would he go apeshit?

He still doesn't have enough proof and still can't believe it.

The Key is Jesse.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Still more a month away. I'm really excited to see how it all ends.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope Walt wins and then kills himself upon realizing what he has caused.


Message: Not cancer killed him but his own ego. Cancer might be curable but not your own ego.


Fade out. Credits.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2013)

Only thing I want

what I've been waiting for the past three years

is for Walt to look Hank in the eye, and say

"I. Am. Heisenberg"


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 27, 2013)

Jay. said:


> I hope Walt wins and then kills himself upon realizing what he has caused.
> 
> 
> Message: Not cancer killed him but his own ego. Cancer might be curable but not your own ego.
> ...



Gilligan claimed the ending is gonna be victorious for walt though

That scenario is too depressing, it does not fit his statement


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2013)

Any official trailers/teasers yet?


----------



## Jay. (Jun 27, 2013)

It does fit. Walt will be victorious. 

Only person that can defeat Walt is Walt himself.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IbS1TlDZhWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2013)

I miss the chemistry mcguyverisms


----------



## Jay. (Jun 29, 2013)

Walt Jr will kill everyone cause he couldn't handle not getting any breakfast anymore.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn, that is one badass poster.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 30, 2013)

I do hope Walt eventually will die in glory

He may not get lucky with his cancer the second time around man. And i can't see him and Hank keeping fighting around. They're naturally good friends. They'll get back along when Walt dies in his arms:amazed


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 30, 2013)

It's nearly been a whole year since I first started watching Breaking Bad on Netflix. So glad I started that one-month trial in the first place because this is the best show I have seen in my life. 

With other shows in the past I lose interest a few episodes/seasons in when (most often ) I notice the quality starts to decrease and I stop watching all together. But this show?  Fuck me,  this show is so fucking addictive it's not even funny. You don't marathon episodes with Breaking Bad, you marathon seasons.

My reactions/thoughts on the seasons as I watched them for the first time were like this:

Season 1: Hmm. Pretty good stuff. Just the tip of the iceberg, though.
Season 2: Damn. Now I'm hooked on this shit. 
Season 3: And that shit JUST GOT REAL!  
Season 4: Well, this is a bit slow. *few episodes later* Holy shit!! * few  episodes more* ZOMFG BEST SHOW EVER!  

This show is unique in every sense of the fucking word. I can't wait for the final 8 episodes to air, and I'll be on here discussing them with you guys to see everyone's reactions to the craziness that is sure to follow towards the grand finale. 

Oh, and dem minerals need a spinoff show of their own.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> It's nearly been a whole year since I first started watching Breaking Bad on Netflix. So glad I started that one-month trial in the first place because this is the best show I have seen in my life.
> 
> With other shows in the past I lose interest a few episodes/seasons in when (most often ) I notice the quality starts to decrease and I stop watching all together. But this show?  Fuck me,  this show is so fucking addictive it's not even funny. You don't marathon episodes with Breaking Bad, you marathon seasons.
> 
> ...



Breaking Bad is definitely amazing.
Not sure if I would say it is my favorite live action western series though, that would probably have to go to Mad Men or Arrested Development (season 1-3 only).


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 1, 2013)

> *Aaron Paul on the End of Breaking Bad: "You Guys Are Gonna Sh*t Your Pants!"*
> 
> When Breaking Bad comes back on Aug. 11, it'll be for its final eight episodes, and it's not just the fans who are excited. I caught up with series star Aaron Paul, who not only gushed about how good the last installment will be, but he also talked about keeping quiet about what happens and how he felt when he read those last scripts. Oh, and Paul has a very colorful word of warning for viewers.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.buzzsugar.com/Aaron-Paul-Interview-About-End-Breaking-Bad-30890074


----------



## Jay. (Jul 1, 2013)

YEAH BITCH YEAH


----------



## Delicious (Jul 1, 2013)

my pants are ready


----------



## Ae (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd love to see Aaron Paul so I can scream bitch


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't believe there are people who rated this show as low as fucking 1/10 on IMDb. Seriously?

Disgusting.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 3, 2013)

bunch of haters


----------



## Ae (Jul 3, 2013)

There's not enough trolls to really affect the score, but the amount of 10s are pretty off honestly.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VKjCEjsnH2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm gonna need to bleach my eyes after watching that.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but it's a behind the scenes look at some filming and how the cast think the show will end.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKP3dINJfM4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZQEfcs8sSE[/YOUTUBE]

I just hope the series doesn't end with the screen going blank just before Walt gets wasted.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> I just hope the series doesn't end with the screen going blank just before Walt gets wasted.



No need to worry, Vince said he'll make sure not to pull a Sopranos.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

Norris' prediction is the most logical one but admit it we don't want another retread of The Shield's ending.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2013)

The Shield has one of my favorite endings of all time. I wouldn't mind something like that.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2013)

I think Jesse will end up killing Walt, Skyler will end up committing suicide or something.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2013)

hasn't Gilligan said that Walt will come out of the series pretty A OK


----------



## James Bond (Jul 8, 2013)

The shows called Breaking Bad, ain't no happy ending.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

Walt will be victorious. Even if he dies it will be because the cancer gets him (it's been hinted at the start of s5 it's coming back). Jesse killing Walt doesn't sound victorious at all.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The shows called Breaking Bad, ain't no happy ending.



yeah but when the creator is saying these things I'm more inclined to believe him


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

About time Walt should die of his cancer. He's been avoiding it for far too long.


----------



## Jado (Jul 8, 2013)

I have always seen Jesse turning himself in. Throughout the season he has regretted his decisions and has filled with nothing but guilt. I have always imagined him going to prison anyway since the end of the season 3. 

But one thing I really cannot wait for is when he finds that Walt poisoned Brock :amazed


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2013)

When Jesse finds out Walter poisoned Brock shit is gonna go off. He has forgiven him for a lot of things or put up with a lot of shit he didn't want to, but shit is seriously just gonna go off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> About time Walt should die of his cancer. He's been avoiding it for far too long.



Isnt he cured of it though? Their was a clip of future Walter with a full head of hair.


Also I don't think Walt living through this = happy ending. He'll probably live but lose everything he held dear. He also seemed pretty lonely in the future clip, he might end up a fugitive.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 9, 2013)

One with a certain type of cancer can still have hair if they don't do chemo

Besides we saw Walt coughing at the start of the season and at the end it was implied it came back when he did his routine check.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 10, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> hasn't Gilligan said that Walt will come out of the series pretty A OK



I know what interview your talking about, and while he didn't say Walt would come out of all this "A OK," he did view the finale as a victory for him. Though he also said a lot of people might not see it that way.



Fruit Monger said:


> Cool.



YES! 

That means there won't be a week break between any episodes. Fuckin sucked when they did it this year with Game of Thrones right before the episode the entire season had been building to.


----------



## Noah (Jul 10, 2013)

Started my re-watch marathon today. Watching Walter struggling over Krazy 8 (and then listening to their conversation) is pretty upsetting when I think about all the crazy shit he's done during his downward spiral. He used to be so pure.

That bike lock scene is intense, man. Even after having seen everything else.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 11, 2013)

Post your favorite scenes


----------



## Noah (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O47UY80VKfo[/YOUTUBE]

Heisenberg is born.

Also, why the hell can't I find a full version of Krazy 8's death on Youtube?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 12, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Post your favorite scenes
> 
> Best scene and best acting in the history of tv shows.



This is not even the best acting my friend; this is simply beyond acting itself. I don't think I've ever sat there watching a scene that made me feel sick, scared and downright horrified at the same time as 'Crawl Space' did.

How Cranston didn't snatch an Emmy for this scene is beyond me. 

Anyway, just so many to choose from but these are the ones that pop up in my head right now.

I think this is the part where I noticed the show began to realize its potential.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0w9Pq1yhMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYVooUE2Rz8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYfAQjTXw_Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEuNGWlYWqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Treerone (Jul 12, 2013)

I really liked this scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DslPaayoB30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 12, 2013)

Just started watching the show like 2 days ago on netflix and I'm hopelessly hooked on this show


----------



## Jay. (Jul 12, 2013)

That last walk from Gus is more than epic.

As a film student I am more than impressed by the epic story telling from the camera setting alone.

The director and the camera man should get an emmy for this.



@Takamura Bear
Well bro he go 3 emmys in a row. Basically he is already god mode. The academy can't decide which scene to choose. They are all too good.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 12, 2013)

Breaking Bad...future TV Show of the Month 





Triggerhappy69 said:


> YES!
> 
> That means there won't be a week break between any episodes. Fuckin sucked when they did it this year with Game of Thrones right before the episode the entire season had been building to.



Yea, I thought there would be a break September 1st (Labor Day Weekend).  

Almost always, major networks won't air new episodes during national holidays since it hurts ratings (ex: GoT ep9).  Looking back, AMC did air _Mad Men_ during Memorial Day Weekend while other networks aired reruns...so it's not too surprising, though unusual.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Since it seems like all the best scenes have gotten a nod, i'll give one unconventional favourite of mine.

When the caught a fly in season 3's bottle episode.

You can really feel everyone's relief when they got the fly. I liked Walt's monologue too.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 12, 2013)

One of my favorite scenes is the parking lot shootout, Hank vs the Cousins.

_"muy f?cil"_


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 12, 2013)

Hanks rage face!

[YOUTUBE]TSS8zz5IWgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh shit Jesse what the fuck

Also Hank is blood lusted


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Goddamn

Oh my god this is gonna a heck of a tour-de-force finale.

My heart'd better hold up.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

ahhhh I can't wait

August can't come soon enough


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked a lot of the funnier scenes from the show, the most memorable from the earlier seasons.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

the comedic aspect of Breaking Bad is really really underrated, it creates a great balance in the show


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Crawl Space

One of the most heart-pumping episodes on TV

Jay you won the post your favourite moment award


----------



## Jay. (Jul 12, 2013)

Ted's fall was so hilarious. My friends were shaking their heads cause I laughed so much. Even when skyler visited him in the hospital. 

Didn't feel bad for Ted at all.

Actually would have been funnier if he would have died.
That's what I thought for the rest of the episode. That's why I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

oh man what happened to Ted in the season 4 finale was hilarious, I laughed so much I actually thought he did die


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 12, 2013)

I lost it when Skyler went to see Ted at the hospital, and how he looked, ahahaa.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 12, 2013)

Parallax and Lucifer why are we so perfect?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm anxious but at the same time scared to watch the finale bunch of episodes for this series. I genuinely liked where it ended at the mid-season point, and don't want to see walt taken down by his bathroom note book slip, which I find so wildly out of character.

i hope he at least gets away with the money despite losing everything else. 

dexter's been so banging this season that my expectations for bb are quite high.


----------



## Noah (Jul 13, 2013)

Walt gives a lecture during class S01E05 on chemical reactions. He's saying how the faster two chemicals react to each other, the more violent the reaction, often resulting in explosions.

In the context of that episode and the next, it makes sense because of the bomb he makes when he meets Tuco. But when we consider that's only been a little over a year in story time, it a nice fun little foreshadow.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 13, 2013)

Tell me more Noah

I love this shit


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M_fcdP0UVqw[/YOUTUBE]

Perfect. Just perfect


----------



## Jay. (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my fucking god


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 13, 2013)

Saul's entrance has to be another highlight for me. It's reason why he's one of the best characters on the show for me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2I7No0xAXU[/YOUTUBE]

You sneaky Pete.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 14, 2013)

so my marathon is over and I've caught up. Damn this show is the bomb. So how long until episode 9 and how often does this show air? weekly, monthly. Also any recommendations of any other show at this level or higher, I haven't seriously watched a tv series in years.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 14, 2013)

Shows back next month if I remember right.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2013)

Breaking Bad and Dexter both ending this year


----------



## Jay. (Jul 14, 2013)

One of my favorite scenes of all time


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I would argue and say this was one of the better openings of the show. Super intense and the choreography was excellent (although I could say that about, oh, 90% of the time with a show like this).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaJgb1NFFs8[/YOUTUBE]

This was the first glimpse we got of Ned fucking Flanders becoming a badass.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 14, 2013)

best intro was mexican mariachi


----------



## Jay. (Jul 15, 2013)

We need more nominations for best intro


also just read on facebook that they released new teasers and pics from the last 8 episodes.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pDwnopg_JDQ[/YOUTUBE]

I have found myself rewatching this scene over and over recently.

It's a brilliant scene. It should get more nods around here.

Walt's composed face was brilliant.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2013)

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm usually not one to post stuff like this since I know it pisses some people off, but I couldn't resist with this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X8angQYwrM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 15, 2013)

Another fav scene:

[YOUTUBE]NJYUs2UH0SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jul 15, 2013)

this


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 15, 2013)

Walter looks shit scared in this promo. That could be a tracking device he's holding.  Is this how he finds out Hank is on to him? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeeRTYxcKFg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LY7YeUwQE4[/YOUTUBE]

Wonder if we'll get a proper trailer at SDCC this week?


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H5fL6WCf9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Heisenberg comes back, yo. Couldn't find a good version of the full scene.


----------



## Scar (Jul 16, 2013)

The "Hank Behind the Wheel" promo, Hank looks pisssssed. 

These last 8 are going to be unbelievable episodes, I can feel it.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 16, 2013)

New characters.

So many options and they're all amazing.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 16, 2013)

I still can't believe this is Hal from Malcolm in the fucking Middle.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 16, 2013)

Well even Hal had his badass moments


That fucking scene at the table when Malcom asked him to teach him roller skating.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 16, 2013)

People watch Malcolm in The Middle!?

My 12 year-old and 8-year-old brothers are crazy about it but not me


----------



## Jing (Jul 16, 2013)

Malcolm in The Middle was the shit. I didnt really care for Malcolm, it was the rest of the family that made the series great.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2013)

Finished re-watching Season 2 tonight. The collective pink bear opening will always be tied for my favorite opening along with the Mariachi band's Heisenberg song. The actual cause of the bear is a complete let down though. All season we're led to believe that some crazy drug-related shit happens at the White household, and instead we get the plane explosion. It's almost like the finale was an afterthought, even though it's entirely Walt's fault. But we don't see the full extent of that until next season.

I always enjoy seeing Jane wandering around in her panties. That said, one of my favorite scenes in the entire show is when Walt lets her just die. That fool grew cold, tears or no tears. Heisenberg has a heart of ice.

Jesse's total meltdown at the crackhouse is kinda heartbreaking though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 17, 2013)

Stills of the final half of the season.

Bearded Jesse FTW!!!!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool refresher video

[YOUTUBE]ovlK-WXJ-pQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jul 18, 2013)

Have this odd feeling that Jesse and Hank partner up.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 18, 2013)

@Noah

As much as I enjoyed the flow of season 2, I must admit that the plane collision plot was completely ludicrous and out of fucking nowhere. I felt that it didn?t really fit with the season tbh. But it?s not ludicrous in the sense that it's terrible and badly written - on paper a lot of stuff that happens on this show is so fucking out there and ludicrous, but it's done in a way that just makes this show so unique and entertaining. 

As for the bear,  I only noticed after finishing season 4 and someone brought up (and I'm pretty sure this was the writers? intention) that it served as symbolism for a certain character that gets half his face blown off? I?m not sure it that was their true intention but that?s still pretty fucking cool. There are so many of these throughout the show and a lot of people miss them upon first viewing.

Gus?s death was actually very subtly foreshadowed a few times throughout the show: the noise in the background as Gus confronts the cousins in the Los Pollos restaurant, the shot of the gruesome-looking  mask in Gale?s apartment before he sings ?Crapa Pelada?, and in the elevator after the DEA questioned him as well. There are probably more, but they?re the only ones I know of so far and only because other people noticed them when I didn't.

Even when Gus gets blown the fuck up walks out of the room after the explosion with that damaged face (regarded as ?unrealistic? and ?cartoony? by many), what does that alone possibly symbolize? Gus is the chicken man, the boss of ?The Chicken Brothers? restaurant. Even If a chicken gets its head cut off it can still walk around for awhile before it drops dead.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Its almost here. Its been too long of a wait. I Need Breaking Bad


----------



## Jay. (Jul 18, 2013)

Gus is homosexual


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> People watch Malcolm in The Middle!?
> 
> My 12 year-old and 8-year-old brothers are crazy about it but not me



Do you lack taste? It's easily one of the best sitcoms of all time.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 18, 2013)

Can' wait for the finale.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 19, 2013)

*Breaking Bad final episodes titles, photos and synopses*



> Episode 509 - 'Blood Money': As Walt and Jesse adjust to life outside of the business, Hank grapples with a troubling lead.
> 
> Episode 510 - 'Buried': While Skyler's past catches up with her, Walt covers his tracks. Jesse continues to struggle with his guilt.
> 
> ...


here

Interesting.


----------



## Treerone (Jul 19, 2013)

The final episode title could be referring to this song.

Song sounds like it could be in BB and the final 3 verses are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

*From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye.*




I feel like that's too easy though.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 19, 2013)

Love Bryan Cranston's casual voice. It's so smooth.


His Walter White voice is straight up badass though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 19, 2013)

About time we should get a significant trailer from the series.

AMC's really taking its time. I just hope anyone knows when it will come out (Any news about it in Comic-con? i know Breaking Bad participates)


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 19, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> *Breaking Bad final episodes titles, photos and synopses*
> 
> 
> here
> ...



Is this legit?  This website doesn't site a source...just saiyan.

EDIT: Nevermind, saw this info on the AMC website.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKw8rJfBjzw[/YOUTUBE]

Fan made but it's really good.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 22, 2013)

So....the cold open of episode 9 has premiered at Comic-Con. And shit looks even more dicey than i thought

Spoilers obviously.


*Spoiler*: __ 



**SPOILERS FOR THE COLD OPEN, OBVIOUSLY**

We begin with a loud noise that sounds like an airplane engine, but is revealed to be the sound of skateboards as we see some teenagers skating in the swimming pool of an abandoned house. As we cut to the street outside, something becomes clear… We are at Walter and Skyler’s house, but clearly no one has lived in it for a long time. There is a chained gate in front and the house looks terrible.

Sitting in a car out front is Walt, appearing as he did in the Season 5 flash-forward, with a full head of hair and a beard, looking very disheveled, with a stained shirt. He gets out of the car and opens the trunk, where we see the gun he got in that same premiere episode. He ignores the gun and take a tire iron. He manages to squeeze through the small space where the gate is chained and uses the tire iron to break the lock on the front door, going inside. As Walter closes the door behind him, he lets out a small cough."

The house looks terrible inside. People have tagged the walls and flies fill the kitchen, indicating food was left behind – and that the occupants of the house didn’t have time to prepare for their departure. But the most notable thing is the giant word “Heisenberg” spray-painted on the wall of the living room.

Walt looks at the word and then hears the kids skating in the pool, pausing to glance through the blinds at them. He then goes down the hall to the bedroom, where he unscrews a certain wall socket plate… and retrieves the ricin he hid there. As Walt exists the house and goes back to his car, his neighbor has just parked and is taking a bag of groceries from her car.

She sees Walt and suddenly freezes, mouth agape. “Hello, Carol” says Walt, as Carol drops the grocery bag to the ground in shock.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2ZXpxRFCFv0[/YOUTUBE]

Nope. Not fanmade.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 22, 2013)

Goosebumps all over my fucking body


----------



## Scar (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww man, awesome trailer.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Some psycho bitch today was ranting about how Breaking Bad is racist for portraying a black guy as both a drug dealer and the owner of a fried chicken restaurant.

Made me laugh.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't see Gus as a dealer tbh

He is....he was more like an drug overlord.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 24, 2013)

Well...

First black character introduced.

Sells chicken and meth.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 24, 2013)

First and only black character to be honest.

He had it all in him.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh shit I forgot Huel. Nevermind.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Some psycho bitch today was ranting about how Breaking Bad is racist for portraying a black guy as both a drug dealer and the owner of a fried chicken restaurant.
> 
> Made me laugh.



Dude ain't even black, he's Chilean.




Jay. said:


> Oh shit I forgot Huel. Nevermind.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 24, 2013)

This guy was annoying as fuck and he had only like two lines


----------



## Noah (Jul 25, 2013)

Working my way through season four now. Gus' reaction to Gale's murder is brutal. Dude is stone cold.

I always noticed some things about season 3 and 4 before, but this time I'm catching little nuances in foreshadowing and character development. For example, the "ding!" that we hear in the background, foreshadowing Gus' death. That thing happens ALL THE GODDAMN TIME. Like, any time Gus is threatened or scared. It's in the background every time he talks to the DEA, and a lot when he's in the restaurant. Especially when he's trying to control the cousins.
I love how Gus' accent becomes more pronounced the further he goes into boss mode. Not sure if he's trying to be intimidating, or just losing his composure, but it gets really obvious as Walt continues his shenanigans.
With Walt, the hat has always meant it was Heisenberg time. But as season 3 and 4 continued, the score in the background started losing subtlety and becoming more intense. It captures the transformation of his personalities nicely. I like to think that crazy music during 'Face Off' isn't really Gus going to get Hector, but the full transformation of Heisenberg coming to fruition.

Sad problem dog Jesse is sad. I feel bad for the kid a lot more than I remember the first time through.

I'm not sure why, but I'm completely convinced 'Fly' will have a lot to do with the final eight episodes. I have no idea why, but it seemed like such a random episode that it just _has_ to come back on Walt somehow.

And what the hell is up with Hank's roc--mineral collecting? Was that a random plot strain that ended up going nowhere, or will that come back too?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 26, 2013)

Noah said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm completely convinced 'Fly' will have a lot to do with the final eight episodes. I have no idea why, but it seemed like such a random episode that it just _has_ to come back on Walt somehow.
> 
> And what the hell is up with Hank's roc--mineral collecting? Was that a random plot strain that ended up going nowhere, or will that come back too?



I could be wrong here but the 'Fly' itself could have represented Walt's guilt for letting Jane die that night. I'm not sure to be honest but that's what others have said.

There was a another scene towards the end of the first half of season five where Walt was just sitting down staring at (if I remember correctly) a fly or a bug of some sort, which probably holds another hidden meaning as well.

And I'm convinced Hank will go on a killing spree after Marie takes away his minerals for good.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 26, 2013)

Noah said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm completely convinced 'Fly' will have a lot to do with the final eight episodes. I have no idea why, but it seemed like such a random episode that it just _has_ to come back on Walt somehow.



Team Rocket theme


----------



## Jay. (Jul 27, 2013)

Bretty gud


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 27, 2013)

We need a real trailer. I mean shouldn't it have come by now?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, this promo is just freaky as fuck. Am legit scared now about all the horrible, intense shit that will go down in these last episodes. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3dpghfRBHE[/YOUTUBE]

I recall Dean Norris dropping a hint last year about a "chilling scene" involving the baby (Holly) in the final episodes. Add that with the fact that the cast including Aaron himself have constantly said how "terrifying" these last episodes are, you have to ask yourself just how dark and twisted can it possibly get?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 29, 2013)

That is one hell of a promo, August 11th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Noah (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy shit. That promo is terrifying.

Delightfully terrifying.

...why did I get a boner just now?


----------



## Jay. (Jul 30, 2013)

Jesus it's that insane beat from crawl space

That motherfucking monologue.

Walt is a cold blooded piece of fuck

All hail the king


edit:
Somebody post the full lyrics


----------



## Jay. (Jul 30, 2013)

It's Ozymandias 

Never mind


----------



## Noah (Jul 30, 2013)

Finished up season four tonight. Even more than the Face Off, this is my favorite Gus moment in his entire run.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRE2hT5LfkU[/YOUTUBE]

Terminator, yo.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorite Gus moment:


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2013)

Re-watching the first 8 eps of season 5. Loved that intense moment between Saul and Walt.

Does anyone have a gif of that "We're done, when I say we're done"?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 4, 2013)

One week...


----------



## Delicious (Aug 4, 2013)

my body is ready


----------



## Noah (Aug 4, 2013)

One week to go and I'm just starting the last episode now. I always hate the end of "Say My Name." 

But the actual Say My Name speech might be my favorite Heisenberg moment in the later seasons. "I am the one who knocks" is a great monologue but he has that stupid lip quiver; like he wants to add to it, but then decides not to. 

Same My Name is almost Final Form Heisenberg and said to a big time dealer, and not to his meddling dizzy bitch trophy wife. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHKrCs1rFRI[/YOUTUBE]

And I love Lydia. That crazy, tweaked out, uptight spaz bitch. She's my perfect crazy, tweaked out, uptight spaz professional cougar. pek


EDIT:: Very first thing in S05E08? A fly. I'm starting to think the fly is a form of Walt's conscious haunting him. It seems like he notices one either right after he does something he regrets, or when he's reflecting upon it.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2013)

Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






On another note. I just noticed something. You guys might have noticed it already but I just noticed it rewatching some episodes and best ofs.

The theme "colours" is pretty important in Breaking Bad.

I always noticed that Walt is constantly wearing green but other characters also wear certain colours the whole time.

Motherfucking Marie is wearing purple the whole time. Hank orange. Skyler was wearing blue and after she found out about walt she started wearing green as well.

Grey matter (grey) is a company originally found by Gretchen Schwartz (schwartz is german for black) and Walter White. Black and White makes grey. This is the first fucking thing I noticed because I speak german. Was that the idea behind the name from Walt and Gretchen?
I am pretty sure we will get to know more about Walter's past.

Anyway Jesse started with wearing black the whole time and then he was wearing red during his character development. At the end when he was all done mentally he was wearing a lot of white if I recall right.



Gustavo was wearing a yellow shirt with a blue tie (blue + yellow = green)



Jesus Christ Gilligan. His Level of symbolism is insane.

EDIT:
And of course the most obvious one are Mr. White and Mr. PINKman. (Resevoir Dogs?)


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh shit I had some good points but this guy is killing it


----------



## Scar (Aug 5, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Grey matter (grey) is a company originally found by Gretchen Schwartz (schwartz is german for black) and Walter White. Black and White makes grey. This is the first fucking thing I noticed because I speak german. Was that the idea behind the name from Walt and Gretchen?



It was mentioned in one or two episodes. 

I definitely took note of Marie always wearing purple, the bitch loves purple, half her house is decorated in purple. The other characters attire seem to change with their mood or personality transistions like you said. I don't know that it means anything other than that.

EDIT: The Blue(Meth), Green(Money), and Red(Blood) symbolism is awesome. Good links


----------



## Jay. (Aug 5, 2013)

Red is rather death than blood.

The meth lab from gus was red

Gus himself was wearing red when he killed victor

Jesse was wearing red when he killed Gayle

 etc. etc.


So it's Meth, Money and Death/Crime imo


Also Marie was wearing yellow out of a sudden in the last episode. Character change?

Skyler and Walt were wearing both blue when they looked at the money. (consumed by the meth business)



Jesse (Pink) without Walt (White) is dead (Red). Reference to Half Measures and Jesse wearing Red the entire season 3 final until he kills Gayle like I already said.


There is more shit like that


Finally the stuff with Hank's minerals is starting to make sense to me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nWjNgV_6yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 5, 2013)

@ Jay

Man, you know I never once caught sight of the whole symbolism with the colors and what they really stood for. I suppose you focus on trying to decipher certain themes and metaphors that you end up missing others completely. That is the beauty of this show.

And what is your take on Hank's minerals and their true meaning? Does it have something to do with his fixation on the "crystal" blue stuff which ultimately ties to his fixation on catching Heisenberg?


----------



## Noah (Aug 5, 2013)

While I was re-watching, I did start to notice a lot of green and blue on people, but not so much the reds. Any thoughts on what yellow or purple could be? As that link pointed out, Marie loves purple. So what the hell could that mean? Being nosy and nervous?

Yellow is interesting though. Especially since they're always in yellow hazard suits. I would've though it represents general illegality, but then Marie is wearing it in the last episode.

The minerals still need to be figured out. I refuse to believe it was all just for the symbolism with Jesse.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 6, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Okay, this promo is just freaky as fuck. Am legit scared now about all the horrible, intense shit that will go down in these last episodes.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3dpghfRBHE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I recall Dean Norris dropping a hint last year about a "chilling scene" involving the baby (Holly) in the final episodes. Add that with the fact that the cast including Aaron himself have constantly said how "terrifying" these last episodes are, you have to ask yourself just how dark and twisted can it possibly get?



That was just fucking terrifying. :amazed


----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> @ Jay
> 
> Man, you know I never once caught sight of the whole symbolism with the colors and what they really stood for. I suppose you focus on trying to decipher certain themes and metaphors that you end up missing others completely. That is the beauty of this show.
> 
> And what is your take on Hank's minerals and their true meaning? Does it have something to do with his fixation on the "crystal" blue stuff which ultimately ties to his fixation on catching Heisenberg?


I feel you bro. I just came across man.

Should check out this article as well:

Just brilliant

About the minerals:
"At a second look, I also think the mineral quote is referring to Walt and Jesse’s relationship. They created the world of Breaking Bad, this bubble of meth manufacturing, digging themselves deeper into the lies, the murders and law-breaking. When they’re torn apart either from fighting each other or having other people plot them against each other, things go very badly. But when they work together, their messed up world is the most stable, hence Mr. White + Pinkman= “its most stable state is plus two...which is usually pale pink.”


Walt: "Exactly, Manganese can have an oxidation between minus three and plus seven which takes it through a range of colors--purple, green, blue--but it's most stable state is plus two... which is usually pale pink."


Purple = Obsession (Marie is obsessed, Hank was obsessed with the minerals)
Green= Money and Health
Blue= Meth
Pale Pink= Moral Centre






Noah said:


> While I was re-watching, I did start to notice a lot of green and blue on people, but not so much the reds. Any thoughts on what yellow or purple could be? As that link pointed out, Marie loves purple. So what the hell could that mean? Being nosy and nervous?
> 
> Yellow is interesting though. Especially since they're always in yellow hazard suits. I would've though it represents general illegality, but then Marie is wearing it in the last episode.
> 
> The minerals still need to be figured out. I refuse to believe it was all just for the symbolism with Jesse.


When first coming across Jesse as a character, a lot of red was prevalent around his character.  We would wear a lot of red, had a red car, and a red cell phone, and most importantly aside from color; Jesse thought of himself as a criminal.  Red = crime.Walter is a good man at the beginning of our series, eventually this is not so much the case.  BUT this is our protagonist, we see the story through mostly his eyes, so we always are rooting for him.  White = goodness.   Red and White together make pink; Jesse is the original bridge and medium between Walter and his criminal world.

First season, Walter is often wearing green, correlated with money.  The reason Walt decided to cook meth, was to gain money for his family.  Though in the second season, he is caught wearing pink, again halfway between goodness and criminality.  This is when Walter was at an unstable and confused about where to go.  Third season, however, as our protagonist is further into his criminal mindset, and starts wearing a lot of blue, which is the hue of his famous meth.

As for purple. I guess purple is kinda marking Marie's obsession in general. She is not only wearing purple things her entire place is decorated with purple colours. She is a lunatic and obsessed with that shit. Yellow might be some kind of relief to her character. A certain progression. Normality and ordinary life are the first things that came into my mind. She thinks everything is gonna be good now. Yellow is rather a positive colour. It stands for determination and progress. But more importantly for "Duty". Walt and Jess were using a yellow up and down when they worked (like you said). Gus was wearing a yellow shirt when he was working in the restaurant. It's a casual colour. 

Alternatively, it might also be some kind of hint for a ticking time bomb. Yellow comes before orange and finally red in the colour spectrum.

If yellow stands for duty, causality and routine. Then orange which happens to be in between red and yellow, stands for the area between crime (red) and duty (yellow).

Hank is wearing orange the entire time. 

You feel me? That fucking teaser where Hank is mad as fuck. He'll use criminal methods to get Heisenberg. He is a ticking time bomb.
Hank has proven to be hot headed and he uses/will use all of his weapons against Heisenberg. (even if they are morally questionable)

If Marie keeps on wearing yellow she might be a key character in the development of Hank. Kinda his better half. With the good advices or his simple reminder what his duty is. I expect Hank to wear red at some point.




Palpatine said:


> That was just fucking terrifying. :amazed


Isn't Holly wearing pink all the time? 


I hate to support that theory but Holly might die. Maybe because of Walter who knows.

lol goosebumps


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2013)

A quick few notes while it's on my mind.



Jay. said:


> About the minerals:
> "At a second look, I also think the mineral quote is referring to Walt and Jesse?s relationship. They created the world of Breaking Bad, this bubble of meth manufacturing, digging themselves deeper into the lies, the murders and law-breaking. When they?re torn apart either from fighting each other or having other people plot them against each other, things go very badly. But when they work together, their messed up world is the most stable, hence Mr. White + Pinkman= ?its most stable state is plus two...which is usually pale pink.?
> 
> 
> ...






> As for purple. I guess purple is kinda marking Marie's obsession in general. She is not only wearing purple things her entire place is decorated with purple colours. She is a lunatic and obsessed with that shit. Yellow might be some kind of relief to her character. A certain progression. Normality and ordinary life are the first things that came into my mind. She thinks everything is gonna be good now. Yellow is rather a positive colour. It stands for determination and progress. But more importantly for "Duty". Walt and Jess were using a yellow up and down when they worked (like you said). Gus was wearing a yellow shirt when he was working in the restaurant. It's a casual colour.
> 
> Alternatively, it might also be some kind of hint for a ticking time bomb. Yellow comes before orange and finally red in the colour spectrum.
> 
> ...



I like your thoughts on purple and yellow. It actually makes a lot more sense than what I was thinking.

Rewatched the last half of Gliding All Over and I've got a few notes:
Hank seems to wear a weird color that is somewhere between a pale orange and pink, and not just when he finds the WW book. I've actually noticed that a bit. I'm starting to wonder if it's not just pink meaning a moral center, but maybe that mineral lesson was also commenting on Hank at his best. If Magnesite (Hank) is in it's more stable (hunting Heisenberg) state when it's a pale pink (that weird shirt he wears), then maybe it's like his lucky sleuthing outfit? 

I noticed Todd has been wearing a lot of black since we met him. Ideas on that? He wears some blue during "Crystal Blue Persuasion", but that's about the only time.

In the final scene of Gliding All Over, we have:
-Walt and Marie in yellow
-Skylar in a blue-green shirt
-Hank in the orange-pink shirt
-Jr in grey, red and (I think) dark green
-Holly in the red/yellow stroller and a pink dress




> Isn't Holly wearing pink all the time?
> 
> 
> I hate to support that theory but Holly might die. Maybe because of Walter who knows.
> ...



I've always been a believer that she would end up dying, maybe even by ricin, in this period we haven't seen between Walt's 51st and 52nd birthday. All this pink I see her in surrounded by red (her crib, wagon, etc.), only makes me support it more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't wait till season 5. Hopefully there is a Godzilla trailer lying around.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 7, 2013)

*Heh, You Got Me: The 10 Biggest ?OH SH*T!? Moments In ?Breaking Bad? History*

Cool article:


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 7, 2013)

An excellent write-up on the series' premiere which corresponds with the nature of the series as a whole as accumulated from its 5-season run. Good read.


----------



## Treerone (Aug 8, 2013)

Staring : Breakfast


----------



## Jay. (Aug 8, 2013)

Noah said:


> A quick few notes while it's on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About black:

Noticed that when Walt goes full Heisenberg he is wearing the hat and the sun glasses and the jacket? (windcheater??). All of those things are black. At the beginning it was just a facade. It mirrowed his originally pure character (White). He becomes Black once he is completely in Heisenberg mode and completely consequent with his ways and methods. Morever, he loses his empathy and mercy. Short, he becomes a complete badass. He feels more and more comfortable behind this attire. It suits him. It suits his dogma. It suits his character development. No more Mr. Nice Guy.
He eventually becomes one with it. At this point we should actually call him Walter Black.  Symbolically, Heisenberg and Walt are now one and the same person. Or are they not? Is there still same White left in Walter? Walt is consumed by the black. That's for sure.
But him wearing yellow shows that he is about to calm down again but he'll eventually go back to black. (should put on back to black right now, fits perfect)

Todd shot a kid without hesitating even a second. "At the end of the day it was him or us. I choose us" -Todd

Walter acted concerned but the very same man poisoned an innocent child. Get my drift?
They would sacrifice everything to accomplish their (selfish) goals.

They are both pretty much the same if it comes down to business.


Black stands for "cold-blooded", "persistence", "business", "no empathy", "no hesitation", ("no regrets")

Black stands for Badasses.

Edit:
Not sure but Mike usually was wearing black when he was killing people for Gus in that factory. AFAIR


----------



## Jay. (Aug 8, 2013)

> In the final scene of Gliding All Over, we have:
> -Walt and Marie in yellow
> -Skylar in a blue-green shirt
> -Hank in the orange-pink shirt
> ...


Well I already made my thoughts on Marie and Walt. It fits perfectly to my yellow theory. 

Skylar:
That bitch is still torn between meth and money. She has no idea what Walt is thinking, doing or plotting. On one side it seems like he is just trying to provide for his family with all the money and on the other side it's clear that he has become the leader of a meth empire. This has actually a great amount of influence on Skyler. She doesn't know where she stands. Is she ready to take the blame or the consequences from assisting her husband (money laundry, no snitching etc) for the money or the meth empire? 
Skyler is a bitch. We all know that. But she is still helping Walt. But why?
Walt said he is going to stop now with all that shit. Skyler has no idea what to think about the whole thing. Is it really over?

She still thinks that shit is gonna come back at her. Either the huge amount of money or the meth business will get them tracked down. She is still suspicous and not reliefed. (or else she would also wear yellow like Walt)


Hank:
I already explained orange. Hank is the only character that stands between the lawful DEA and the underground world. He has proven to be hot headed and he loves unorthodox methods to get information, Moreover, he has a short temper and is usually investigating all by himself.
His investigation is the key. He gave up. Thought Heisenberg might be gone, dead or whatever. He just wanted to move on.
But he couldn't stop thinking about Heisenberg. His one and only true obsession is Heisenberg. Like I said. Pale pink is a reference to the minerals and stands for moral centre. Another thing Hank was obsessed about while he was lying in his bed with purple blankets. (Purple = Obsession)

Now I don't know if the orange is mixed with pale pink or purple. But if it's purple it's clearly a reference to Hank's obsession with finding Heisenberg, which refires in that very moment. Case is not closed yet. It just begins. 


JR: His colours are irrelevant. Might argue the grey though. Grey matters is a company that Walt founded but eventually lost. The company abandoned him.
Assuming that Walt is Jr's real father, he jizzed him into this world but Jr might abandon him at some point. I have no idea. Jr is wearing all kinds of colours. It's ironic how the disordered kid appears to be the only normal one in the entire series. Hopefully, he'll also get his breakfast at the end of the series.
About the green and red. Well I can't imagine Jr to get criminal. The dark green might be an hommage to "SaveWalterWhite" and the money he got there.
But that's far fetched tbh. Wouldn't put too many thoughts in Jr.


Hollie:
Yeah hate to say it but Holly's future doesn't look too bright.

Her eating the ricine would be holy fucking shit cruel. But pretty realistic.
I'll give you that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2013)

Skylar needs to be decapitated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree. Bitch is annoying.

And just finished re-watching episode 7 of season 5 .


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope there will be one sequence in the final eight that shows the flashback interaction between Walt and Jesse in their High School Days. That will be a great contrast with their current situation and a great remainder in itself how far they've gone since that point.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2013)

Not long now.

I believe Skylar is already dead, in the scene from the future of Walt in the cafe.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

That's nice a bit of tidbits Wraith

That slipped past my radar for sure


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Dean Norris' Hank so i'm looking forward to where he's gonna carry the character from now. And from the reviews it seems Hank is gonna be the focus of the premiere and Dean Norris is said to have delivered.

That's surely music in my ears.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 10, 2013)

First Clip :

[YOUTUBE]EeexHaBr5SA[/YOUTUBE]

Jesse freaks me out...

You can feel things are not the same anymore

oh god


----------



## Delicious (Aug 10, 2013)

lol star trek


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't care what anyone thinks, I honestly believe Dean Norris is a great and underrated actor. Bryan and Paul obviously have top-tier performances, but Dean really steals the show with his performance as Hank IMO. He's such a natural on the camera and his facial expressions are brilliant. 

Hank was a cocky, one dimensional character at the beginning of the show, and then we started  to see glimpses of his vulnerable side when he dealt with his post traumatic stress after killing Tuco (other shows that thrive on realism don't cover this aspect at all because everyone is often an emotionless Terminator). From there on Dean just upped his game and nailed it with his performance as Hank, becoming one of the most likable personalities on the show by far.

He's like a cross between John Mcclane (Die Hard) and Danny Devito, with an obsession for minerals and bad jokes. 

And I can't believe he was in Terminator 2, one of the best movies of my childhood.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


>



Oh shit


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


>





Woah dude...


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

That was the post I read yesterday to make me believe Skylar is dead.



Tonight...


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

Also the orange used in that sneak peak is insane.


Also Jesse sitting their like a King.


Cant wait for the episode.

Is there a live stream or something?


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't hate Skylar

But i don't mind her dying either


----------



## James Bond (Aug 11, 2013)

How can you not hate her? She fits in as much as Natalie Portman does in Thor.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> How can you not hate her? She fits in as much as Natalie Portman does in Thor.





Honestly she reacts to the situation in the most natural way possible given her position and onus.

She's so vexing because the story is positioned from Walt's point of view and i can see any attempts she performs to compensate for the situation being annoying especially given his increasing descent into evil.

But for real any wife in her position would be mighty pissed and whatever she's doing is pretty natural. 

Yea having an affair might be such a cheap, dickish runaway but get this she was pregnant, economically tight, and had a son with a cerebral palsy and worst of all her husband changed into a completely different figure when he should have supported her. Cheating on Walt is unacceptable sure but what's acceptable anymore in her life?


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

Dat clip



That's the reason I would never use the teleportation in Star Trek either!

I've honestly never liked Skylar as a character, well she actually does a good job as an actress and her effect on the overall story, but I just can't stand her, especially after the whole cheating fiasco. I am sure she will be killed, and Walt Jr will end up with Hank and Marie while Hank and the police hunt Walt.

Walt flees to get away from it all and goes on the run.

I also reckon Jesse will be the one to end up killing Walt in the end, as I don't believe he can live.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

> And with the risk of painting with too broad a brush, I think the people who have these issues with the wives being too bitchy on Breaking Bad are misogynists, plain and simple.


While it is too sweeping of a generalization, I've got to respect Gilligan for having the balls to outright say this. Though its not just misogynists, its also people who do not have strong moral values that have a problem with Skyler's reactions to Walt. Nor am I using a strawman argument of "You only dislike the character because you're a misogynist or morally corrupt!", that is rather not what I'm saying. You can dislike the character and even think shes a bad character, both of which are completely fine even though I disagree. Having a problem with her reactions(outside of her cheating, which while bad is understandable) to Walt's actions from a general standpoint(and not just "I don't want her getting in the way of more crazy drug related activities" which itself is a call for having unrealistic reactions from characters just to allow for unbridled havoc) however in most cases is going to be either misogynistic or a product of either weak morals or a lack of them.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

YES

SKYLAR NEEDS TO DIE


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

I know it's just speculation, but now that I'm aware of it won't be as good if it happens. Fuck you Wraith.

[YOUTUBE]wxcwAfKayUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 11, 2013)

BrBa still not TV Show of the Month


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

I fucked Ted.


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Honestly she reacts to the situation in the most natural way possible given her position and onus.
> 
> She's so vexing because the story is positioned from Walt's point of view and i can see any attempts she performs to compensate for the situation being annoying especially given his increasing descent into evil.
> 
> ...



This.

I still dislike her though


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 11, 2013)

We're so damn lucky that he didn't watch it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> We're so damn lucky that he didn't watch it.



Isn't Weeds terrible? Don't think I know a single person who said it was worth watching.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 11, 2013)

> "I could feel the blood drain from my face," Gilligan wrote of finding out "Weeds" existed while pitching "Breaking Bad" to a cable network. *"I turned to [the co-producers of Sony Television] Zack [Van Amburg] and Jamie [Erlicht]. 'Did you know about "Weeds"?' 'Oh, yeah,' they said. 'Great show. But your thing is completely different. She deals pot and your guy deals crystal meth. Apples and oranges.'*



Zack and Jamie confirmed for dipshit.  Weeds was an interesting concept when it first came out, but just went to shit real fast.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 11, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Isn't Weeds terrible? Don't think I know a single person who said it was worth watching.



It used to be a great show. Thought it managed to balance both comedy and drama perfectly during seasons 1-3. 4 and 5 were alright, but you could definitely tell the show was heading downhill, and boy did it. As much as I'd like to recommend the first three seasons, knowing how shitty it gets, I could never bring myself to do it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

Only few minutes away


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2013)

I get it at 6pm Pacific time cause my HD channel is EST zone but I have to wait till 8 for friends to show up :[


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn wonder what happens that runs his whole family out the house.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2013)

GRIMMM said:


> Isn't Weeds terrible? Don't think I know a single person who said it was worth watching.



Weeds is great! Well the first three seasons that is. After that it sucks.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy fucking shit

I am live streaming the fuck out of this

dean norris is delivering

walt is the new gus fring

jesus this scene right now in the car wash is mirrowing gus in the restaurant perfectly


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuck yes Lydia is back. I was afraid she wouldn't appear this season.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Holy fucking shit
> 
> I am live streaming the fuck out of this
> 
> ...


Wow you're right I didn't think about it that way.

I've forgotten a lot. Probably should have gone back and marathoned seasons 3-first half of 5.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

Crack head talking about Spock can't beat Kirk go to sleep dude you're too high.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

Jesse is going kill Walt by the end of the show


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly. Dexter could learn a thing or two.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

Walt is such a great actor. Not talking about Cranston.

Walter is such a fucking great liar. It's not even funny how awesome he lies.

What a fucking dick.

Jesse knows everything.


Also holy shit at Hank




> Wow you're right I didn't think about it that way.
> 
> I've forgotten a lot. Probably should have gone back and marathoned seasons 3-first half of 5.


Lol he even mirrowed the "I take care of this" moment when Saul called him.

I noticed these things immediately. Walt is taking traits from the people he killed. And him mirrowing Gus was hinted so many times.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 11, 2013)

Walt: HE KNOWS


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

Jesse is losing his damn mind.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 11, 2013)

Well this is awkward.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2013)

Good ep of Breaking Bad. A few halves he mirrored Gus, and right at the end he mirrored Mike. Love how Walt mirrors who he kills.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2013)

Omg...goosemotherfuckingbumps for Breaking Bad. THat is how you bring a fucking show the fuck back!!!!!


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

Jay. said:


> I expect Hank to wear red at some point.



Yeah bitches I was right. As soon as I saw him wearing red I knew he is gonna snap out.

Dean Norris should get an emmy for that scene


That shit was intense as fuck.

Awesome episode and premiere to the second half.

I am speechless.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 11, 2013)

Holy shit! Tread lightly? Holy shit!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw Hank punching Walt from a mile away. That ending line by Walt though, that was just the perfect way to end the episode


----------



## Jay. (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh and looooooooooooooooooooool Jesse

We might view his behaviour as fucked up but he is the only normal one in this whole fucked up world.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 11, 2013)

Gyyyyyyyaaaaattttt dammmmmmmnnnnn. That last scene was tense as hell. Hank can't tell anyone at the DEA because they'd think he was losing it or stupid for not knowing when Walter's his brother-in-law, lol.

I bet Lydia is going to play a part in Walt's downfall in some way. Mike was right about that bish, nothing but trouble. Maybe Jesse meets up with her again and she confirms Mike died or something.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

For Lydia to have appeared she must play a significant part. The reason that I was scared she wouldn't appear is that with her and Walt forming a solid business deal where they don't need to interact, she never needed to be shown again really. Her being shown means she has a part to play outside of just being the middle woman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, the Walt-Gus comparisons are pretty freaky. Not only when Lydia visited him, but when he threw up he turned on the sink and had the towel on his knees just like Gus when he needed to get the poison out of his system. 

Carol looked terrified, and that scene with Walt starting at the Heisenberg text was crazy. Looks like everyone around there knows about his secret.

Also, lol at how bad Todd is at cooking. What was the percentage Lydia said the meth was at, like 68%?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah I was wondering about that. Todd seemed like a good student and while no genius he seemed to be around average intelligence.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

On Talking Bad, Vince gave away something about buried in those boxes.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone else thinking it'll be Jesse who finally puts Walt down?


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Anyone else thinking it'll be Jesse who finally puts Walt down?





Masterpiece said:


> Jesse is going kill Walt by the end of the show



Also brought up on Talking Bad, they brought up that by the way Walt was telling Jesse "You have to believe me" meaning if you don't I'd have to kill you 





At the beginning, when Carol the neighbor saw Walt, at first I thought that everyone now knows that he is a criminal but now I saw it again and is thinking that she saw the weapons.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 12, 2013)

personally the lydia story will have a part to play. walt does return for a reason. ricin might be for others or himself, doesn't really matter walt has always been a dead man. but 68%. maybe the kidnap jesse try to force him to show todd how a real manchild cooks. 

people are all up on hank, but fail to notice hank is scared. he is used to eclipsing walter, in his mind, in every way. throwing walter's smarts as a nifty little trait but nothing on what he has. the whole series his ego gets crush harder and harder. question is what kinda hank are we gonna have, will this make hank stop being to alpha and actually become a better cop, or will he fall under the pressures listening to his scraps of ego. Walter is emmersed in his ego, fed by his perseverance in the last few seasons, ready to be crushed again like Mr. Schwartz did years ago. I hope Jesse lives, I hope lydia makes moves in the footsteps of walt and gus, I think walt is coming back to save Jesse or Hank, oddly enough, since his ego is gone. 

Now i would like him to pull out the potpie and head into battle with his M60. I think it will mostly be used as show and to contrive the acts needed for him to right whatever wrong he return to ABQ to fix.

As for Hank, I have no idea, it's hard to see him advance career wise at this point but I don't want the Schraderbro dying either. Unless they go back to back hank and walt versus the bikers or something. seems cheesy but could be done right. 

And then the do the spin off with saul, with huele, badger, pete and windy cameoing in.


----------



## Noah (Aug 12, 2013)

Goddammit Jay. I've done nothing but notice character colors all week and I blame it entirely on you. 

As soon as I saw Hank in the garage wearing red, I knew this was going to escalate a lot faster than I expected. I was thinking we weren't going to get to see this confrontation until next week or maybe the week after.

Saul wearing green while trying to hold on to all the money. And I like that Walter and Skyler were wearing white almost the whole time. 

I had picked up on Future Walt's coughing while I was watching it again last week, but I didn't think we'd just right into him being sick again. It's nice that this wasn't dragged out or a big deal was made of it. We just see him in the chair and then he uses it as leverage against Hank.

And man, Badger and Skinny Pete are pretty much useless on their own, but their banter and ramblings always manage to show just how messed up Jesse is. Their entire role is to boost his emotional expression.



TittyNipple said:


> Good ep of Breaking Bad. A few halves he mirrored Gus, and right at the end he mirrored Mike. Love how Walt mirrors who he kills.



How did he mirror Mike? Just being a general badass and shutting Hank down?

I caught the towel thing at the toilet and kinda smiled. I like this mild assimilation he does. Although I'm still torn about the 52 bacon thing from the first flash forward. Is he doing it because he's assimilating Skyler or Jr, or is it just because of tradition? The episode certainly played it up to be tradition. But I'm sure that's just the red herring.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2013)

The storyline including Jesse being a depressed junkie has become repetitive as fuck.
I dont think he will make it alive out of this show....

All in all mediocre episode, with Hank vs Walter and the flashforward being the best parts.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 12, 2013)

Hm. The meth Todd makes is shitty. The Phoenix crew know of one other cook comparable to Walt. If Lydia, the people in Phoenix, and angry Czech pushers want a quality product to sell, they will need to force one of the two to cook. Is this why Walt is back with ample gun power?

Walt being pressured by legal and illegal sides is just the problem Gus found himself in. If just the DEA are snooping (though, just Hank at the moment) an idle Walt is fine. With the DEA and thugs on his ass, he'll have to leave town.


----------



## Scar (Aug 12, 2013)

Epic epsiode. The first scenes with Walt in his old house was great, Carol shitting herself, also great. I knew Hank was finna cheap shot Walt, as soon as the door went down, and for a moment I thought Walt might grab one of those tools and kill his ass for it. 

I thought the premiere for Dexter's last season was good but that shit can't touch what Gilligan just did.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 12, 2013)

That last scene, man.

It's just a shame I have to miss Dexter to watch this from now on. I was used to watching Dexter at nine, and BB at ten. 

Still, given the choice between the two, this one wins every time.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2013)

_"...tread lightly."_

Heisenberg at his finest


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)

Noah said:


> Goddammit Jay. I've done nothing but notice character colors all week and I blame it entirely on you.
> 
> As soon as I saw Hank in the garage wearing red, I knew this was going to escalate a lot faster than I expected. I was thinking we weren't going to get to see this confrontation until next week or maybe the week after.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm sorry bro. But I feel you.


It makes the whole Breaking Bad experience twice as epic. Gilligan is a genius.


----------



## Scar (Aug 12, 2013)

Promo for next week's ep makes it look even better than the premier.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

Man Walt channeling Gus

I know this won't be the end of Lydia

And god i'm surprised Jess hasn't gone literally crazy any moment (Maybe he kinda was? when he threw all that money around?)

Two scenes for stood out in the premiere. First, the final shot, obviously, followed by Walt's talk with Jesse. That lie man...He's always done it but it felt really chilling hearing him spell it out loud. I don't believe Jesse trusted Walt. And I believe he's gonna be Mike's wild card eventually. Walt's argument might have shut him up but he won't just sit by. Cold Open has to happen.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)

Jesus Christ Bryan Cranston directed himself. No wonder it was so thrilling and epic.


2 questions after re-watching the ep.

1. In the intro scene. When Walt stood up in the room it looked like his eyes are melted away. Any thoughts on that stylistic device?

2. In the final scene they used the small boy in the background with the yellow car. It was kinda distracting cause of the noise. When Hank closes the door and gets them isolated we don't hear the boy anymore. Any thoughts on that?
(The car was yellow = look at my colour theory?)
Also I personally thought someone else is coming. Did I miss something since when is Walt driving a black car. (Got a big Heisenberg Style on it)


Also did you guys notice the colours in the display behind Jesse? It's mainly green and red or blue and red or blue and green. It's reflecting his inner world perfectly.



Gilligan


----------



## Treerone (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh god that episode.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2013)

lolcarol


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 12, 2013)

" _If you don't know who I am, then maybe your best course would be to tread lightly_"

Holy shit Heisenberg


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

Am i the only one who feels this will be the last time we'll see Badger and Skinny? I mean, alive?

Obviously things are gonna escalate wayy beyond this and i can't see them running away with their lives. Their death will conclude their Jesse's descent into derangement (If he's not crazy already).

Their conversation in this episode was so great. It's a great note to end their presence on. They are not stupid guys, they just make stupid decisions


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2013)

good ep, still hate the way hank found out about walt


----------



## James Bond (Aug 12, 2013)

That Star Trek dialogue was brilliant but that threat at the end.. epic.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Am i the only one who feels this will be the last time we'll see Badger and Skinny? I mean, alive?
> 
> Obviously things are gonna escalate wayy beyond this and i can't see them running away with their lives. Their death will conclude their Jesse's descent into derangement (If he's not crazy already).
> 
> Their conversation in this episode was so great. It's a great note to end their presence on. They are not stupid guys, they just make stupid decisions



I loved their convo, it was like reading the summary of some hallucination induced fanfic.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2013)

James Bond said:


> that threat at the end.. epic.



time to tell hank who's the one that knocks


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> That last scene, man.
> 
> It's just a shame I have to miss Dexter to watch this from now on. I was used to watching Dexter at nine, and BB at ten.
> 
> Still, given the choice between the two, this one wins every time.



Piracy is your best friend. Go Break Bad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Oh shit I had some good points but this guy is killing it



I remember reading somewhere that in The Big Bang Theory the colour of Sheldon's t-shirt reflects his mood.

Didn't think I'd see a similar thing on here.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 12, 2013)

Great premiere, and by the looks of it, next episode is going to be even more awesome.

What do you guys think about that Star Trek script thing? That scene was way too long to be just filler, I think there must be some hidden meaning/foreshadowing behind it.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)

someone should write out the star trek scene

so we can analyze it and shit


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2013)

^^ The people at Vulture animated the Star Trek scene, it's hilarious!


----------



## Saphira (Aug 12, 2013)

Jay. said:


> someone should write out the star trek scene
> 
> so we can analyze it and shit



The scene is basically about two partners in crime who try to cheat their way to victory, and it ends with one of them killing the other because of an accident...


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]B6yfmeERTLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> [YOUTUBE]B6yfmeERTLk[/YOUTUBE]



that is gold


----------



## WT (Aug 12, 2013)

From Hank's perspective, all evidence points to the fact that Heisenberg:

1) Was the catalyst that lead to Tuco's (a pretty scary criminal) death
2) Was the one who protected Hank from the Mexican twins
3) Killed the twins
4) Murdered Gale
5) Fucked up and destroyed the entire Mexican Cartel
6) Destroyed Gus Frings, a mastermind criminal
7) Is responsible for a massive business empire
8) Killed several prisoners inside a fucking prison
9) Killed Mike probably because he knew too much and Walt was done with him
10) Killed Hector Salamanca
11) Killed the fucker in Germany
12) Killed a whole load of people

Damn right Hank, you should tread fucking lightly infront of HEISENBERG.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 12, 2013)

Dat last scene.

The tension was so high my anus was clenched into fist mode.


----------



## WT (Aug 12, 2013)

From this:



to this:


----------



## Kiddo626 (Aug 12, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels that Walt dying is too obvious an ending for this show?  I mean, the "foreshadowing" for it seems a little too blatant and in-your-face to me.  I have no doubt that Walt's going to get his just desserts in the end (maybe? ), but it's probably going to be in a way I'm never gonna expect.

...That made more sense in my head.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't expect the Hank/Walt encounter to happen so early in this 2nd half of the season


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2013)

Kiddo626 said:


> Am I the only one who feels that Walt dying is too obvious an ending for this show?  I mean, the "foreshadowing" for it seems a little too blatant and in-your-face to me.  I have no doubt that Walt's going to get his just desserts in the end (maybe? ), but it's probably going to be in a way I'm never gonna expect.
> 
> ...That made more sense in my head.



he could just be lying


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Walt aint dying....just like Vic Mackey survived...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> to this:



The change in his birthday entrances from 50-52 is sad.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

The conversation Hank and Walt had before the garage was closed was really, really uncomfortable...


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it bad that I didn't feel anything at the end?


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 12, 2013)

Just got linked a bunch of screenshots of text files from over two weeks ago that are the supposed spoilers for each of the upcoming episodes... Just read the first one to see if it's legit and the spoiler is spot on.

After I've watched the second episode I'll read the second spoiler to see if it is also true, but I refuse to read any of them in advance just in case.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Is it bad that I didn't feel anything at the end?



i don't know, but i can tell you you're not the only one


----------



## josh101 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jesse is a fucking bitch now.

Was glad to see the back of Lydia, why does she have to come back?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2013)

how is he a bitch?  The damage has taken it's toll on him and loosing Mike, who was the last person to give him any sense of stability is gone


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

Jesse is currently the most dangerous person in the series now. Dude's practically confused and bewildered now  and he's such a wild card with a little push the tide of the situation can go either way for Walt.

I honestly believe he will practically be Walt's final enemy.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

Guys i may go out on a limb but i'm starting to have a strong hunch

Hank didn't actually plant the tracker.

You know he never actually confirmed it when Walt asked him but rather we had him looking confused all the time.

I may be just projecting

But you know Breaking Bad is never predictable


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

cant wait till we caught up to the flash forward story


----------



## Jay. (Aug 12, 2013)

@Tyler
Intresting thought.

Who else would have put it there?

The drug guys?

Saul?

Jesse?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 12, 2013)

Could have been Lydia.


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2013)

Hank is the only one who knew about the device, isn't he?


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 12, 2013)

The only clue Walt knew to make that claim was that it was the same one as the tracker Hank used on Gus right?

It could have been a coincidence

Then again it's a pure speculation

But truthfully i don't think Hank could have pulled off so much rampage things got so fucked up for Walt in Cold Open

There had to be a third-party


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 12, 2013)

Walt is highly intelligent, he's good at reaching conclusions by piecing information together.  He did before, sitting in Los Pollos and he figured out that Gus was more than a restaurant manager. 

I think if Hank didn't plant the tracker, he would show a bit more concern.  Walt is his to take down.  He will not necessarily want to "protect" Walt, but he would definitely be concerned if someone was watching Walt.  He is police after all, a person "watching" Walt is likely dirty as well and would be a target for Hank.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 12, 2013)

hank didn't get out of his house right


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 12, 2013)

didn't like the episode starting with a prolepsis. I mean, I recall there being a few brief was last season indicating walt kind of 'lost', but seeing it outright was too much. 

I still can't get over walt supposedly being so careless as to leave gail's book in his bathroom like that. seems a bit ooc...but he sort of redeemed himself with his subtle threat to hank. I hope walt has him assassinated. 

as for jeese, the little guy is losing it. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends with him committing suicide + a confession note of his sins in the 2nd last episode. 

most important...hope the episodes pick up a bit more. this one was slow, but still quite good. same for this week's dexter, although I found the the return of HER kind of forced.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2013)

I think Jesse will survive this and end up being the most 'well off' of all the characters.

He's had way too much shit this season and the mental torture that he's getting from his conscious is pretty harrowing. Hell, he might even help Hank take down Walt to pay for his sins.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2013)

Breaking Bad let's you know there is no happy ending. I have a feeling we will see the end of Jesse...it'll be sad


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally managed to watch the new episode on Netflix just a while ago. Great episode that lays the groundwork for the rest of the season. That last scene was intense as fuck, yo. 

Like most, I was not expecting a Hank/Walt showdown this soon in the season, but boy that shit was fucking intense. Dean was just... like I said earlier, the guy is underrated as hell in the acting department and he played Hank's reaction to the shock "revelation" convincingly well. That is probably how I, or most people, would act after discovering something shocking on that level, while not wanting to make a scene in front of others. And then the panic attack. Bravo, Dean. Bravo.

And I don't know about anyone else, but during the part near the beginning where Hank observes Walt through the window, something about Walt was just creepy; even when Walt is acting normal in front of his own children, he subtly gives off this menacing arrogance and it's almost as if we are observing Walt in Hank's eyes for the very first time after realizing who this man in front of us really is. Walt really is beyond redemption now and is, frankly, truly unlikable.

And I'm guessing the fact that Hank went over all the case files in his own garage rather than in the DEA offices, means he hasn't made up his mind about making this thing public yet. Because he needed to be 100% sure that Walt is "his" guy, and now he has that certainty. But I'm not so sure how he's going to go about this. Go to the DEA about this, and the question of where the money to pay for Hank's medical bills really came from gets brought up, which Walt can use as blackmail against him. He could also be fired for incompetence for letting a drug kingpin slip under his nose for that long. So what is he to do?

Judging from the preview it seems Skyler apologizes to someone, and Hank talks about bringing down Walt, so the first person Hank confronts about Walt could be her.


----------



## Noah (Aug 13, 2013)

Just watched it again, and I've got a few more thoughts on it. Keep in mind I'm basing a lot of this on Jay's ideas about color.

First thing that stood out this time was the yellow Heisenberg painted on the wall. If yellow stands for duty(or maybe responsibility in some cases), the writing is basically a giant sign saying that he has to do whatever it is he's doing. He has one last job to do as Heisenberg before he dies from the cancer, and he has a duty to do it.

The mirror video was great, Jay. I never really picked up on it, but it really makes a lot of sense. It makes Walt's reaction to himself in the broken closet mirror pretty understandable. He's staring at Heisenberg, someone he hasn't seen in ~9 months. It actually tells a little story with the spraypaint saying "Heisenberg is coming" and the mirror being his arrival.

Jesse's living room is crazy. The TV with the green (greed, money) and blue (meth) psychedelic video and all the red (violence) things around the room. The lights on his system rapidly flash the three colors too. 

I said it before, but I really like Walt's assimilation of his victim's traits- Krazy 8's crustless sandwiches, the willingness to use a child for his purposes like those two gangbangers, Gus' vomit towel, and Mike's ability to just intimidate the shit out of Hank. The more I think about these, the more I'm starting to believe he killed Skylar already. The only one I can't find a trait for is Jane. As far as I'm concerned, he killed her.

Speaking of Skylar, this episode marks the second time I actually like her. The first was when she used Saul's guy to make eyebrows sell the carwash, and this time when she went all boss mode on Lydia. I've decided boss mode Skylar is named Hersenberg 

Last thought for now - The kid with the yellow car. I think that kid and his car basically represent the responsibility of Walt and Hank's normal lives. By closing the garage door, Hank is shutting out his life as he knows it and entering a world where it's just him and Walt. Nothing about his life matters more than finding a way to bring Heisenberg down. I'm actually halfway surprised there wasn't some crazy purple shading in the garage too.

No wait, I lied. This is the last thought. When Walt says to tread carefully, I originally thought it was just him trying to convince Hank not to destroy their family. But now I'm thinking it's a direct threat to him and Walt was channeling Mike. I guess it just depends on whether that was Walt talking, or Heisenberg.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't seen any Mike in Walt yet. That thing with Hank was all normal Heisenberg stuff


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2013)

We still have no idea who Mr. Voice (person who spoke to Hank before the Twins attacked, and talked to Walt in season 4) is yet, do we?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2013)

Walter did not kill Jane. He just watched her die, had no part in her drugged up death.

He didn't used to order his drinks on the rocks, but did after he killed Mike (when he was at Hank and Marie's).


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Walter did not kill Jane. He just watched her die, had no part in her drugged up death.
> 
> He didn't used to order his drinks on the rocks, but did after he killed Mike (when he was at Hank and Marie's).



I remember he unintentionally moved her onto her back when he was trying to wake Jesse up. So, while he didn't exactly kill her, he played a part in it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> We still have no idea who Mr. Voice (person who spoke to Hank before the Twins attacked, and talked to Walt in season 4) is yet, do we?



I thought it was confirmed that Gus double crossed the twins by ordering Victor to warn him? It may not have been Victor exactly but I remember them strongly hinting that Gus had a part in it, and then he rubbed it in Hector's face afterwards. I doubt that person will be any sort of player in the following eps.



Palpatine said:


> I remember he unintentionally moved her onto her back when he was trying to wake Jesse up. So, while he didn't exactly kill her, he played a part in it.



You're right, forgot about that. Just rewatched it, smh.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I thought it was confirmed that Gus double crossed the twins by ordering Victor to warn him? It may not have been Victor exactly but I remember them strongly hinting that Gus had a part in it, and then he rubbed it in Hector's face afterwards. I doubt that person will be any sort of player in the following eps.



Oh? I may have to rewatch those couple of episodes. It's been forever since I saw them.

Still, I remember the voice returning in season 4 at one point when Walt was going to confront Gus at his house. It said something like "Go home, Walter" then Walt confusedly looked around. I can't name the exact episode though.

EDIT: This is the scene actually

Machete Kills

It sounds like it could've just been Tyrus.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

It was probably Gus?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Oh? I may have to rewatch those couple of episodes. It's been forever since I saw them.
> 
> Still, I remember the voice returning in season 4 at one point when Walt was going to confront Gus at his house. It said something like "Go home, Walter" then Walt confusedly looked around. I can't name the exact episode though.



I remember that scene. I thought it was Tyrus and iirc, Gilligan confirmed it as well. Gus was always steps ahead of others, and had men on the lookout.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I remember that scene. I thought it was Tyrus and iirc, Gilligan confirmed it as well. Gus was always steps ahead of others, and had men on the lookout.



Yeah, after watching the scene again, it sounds like Tyrus there. Apparently it was confirmed Gus was the voice warning Hank in "One Minute" as well.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 13, 2013)

Noah said:


> Just watched it again, and I've got a few more thoughts on it. Keep in mind I'm basing a lot of this on Jay's ideas about color.
> 
> First thing that stood out this time was the yellow Heisenberg painted on the wall. If yellow stands for duty(or maybe responsibility in some cases), the writing is basically a giant sign saying that he has to do whatever it is he's doing. He has one last job to do as Heisenberg before he dies from the cancer, and he has a duty to do it.
> 
> ...


10/10 would read again


----------



## Jay. (Aug 13, 2013)

The thing is.

I think Tyler is right.

Why would Hank have been so surprised when Walter arrived?

What is the point in planting a tracker if you don't even observe the person in the first place and watch his movement?

Don't tell me it's cause he was focusing on his investigation. Then it makes even less sense to leave a tracker on Walt's car.

Not to mentoin that Hank didn't even leave the house. 


That tracker was put there from someone else is a high possibility tbh.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jay. said:


> The thing is.
> 
> I think Tyler is right.
> 
> ...



Agreed, now that you mention it it seems like a blatant red herring. Hank hadn't left the house in a week IIRC.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeeeesuuuuuuuuuuuuus.

What an episode... 

I love Hank, but I am not sure if he had done the right think to come all out. He should have hidden his hand and hit Walter when he was not expecting it. Now that Walter is aware of the subject, he certainly is going to do something about it. 

But fuck, shit has hit the fan.

I have been expecting the Hank/Walter confrontation for years.


----------



## Noah (Aug 13, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Oh? I may have to rewatch those couple of episodes. It's been forever since I saw them.
> 
> Still, I remember the voice returning in season 4 at one point when Walt was going to confront Gus at his house. It said something like "Go home, Walter" then Walt confusedly looked around. I can't name the exact episode though.
> 
> ...



According to Netflix subtitles, both the calls to Hank  and Walt are done by Mike.




Palpatine said:


> I remember he unintentionally moved her onto her back when he was trying to wake Jesse up. So, while he didn't exactly kill her, he played a part in it.



Dude watched her throw up and actively decided not to do anything about it and watched her die. As far as I'm concerned, that counts.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 13, 2013)

Any examples of Walk copying his victims?


----------



## Jay. (Aug 13, 2013)

Read the goddamn thread Newgate

Have you even seen the recent episode?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 13, 2013)

Not yet  about to watch it.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2013)

Get with the times Newgate.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 13, 2013)

A hell of an episode(have to rep Jay. for that colors piece—never crossed my mind.).​


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## MOTO (Aug 13, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I still can't get over walt supposedly being so careless as to leave gail's book in his bathroom like that. seems a bit ooc...but he sort of redeemed himself with his subtle threat to hank. I hope walt has him assassinated.


I kind of agree but why was Hank using the bathroom in the master bedroom, and not the guest bathroom. I mean, who the hell does that when visiting someone's house? 

Great episode though. Last scene was intense as hell.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 14, 2013)

What a load of old tosh.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/13/breaking-bad-no-real-women


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> What a load of old tosh.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/13/breaking-bad-no-real-women



Well, Skylar and Marie were pretty fucking insufferable for a while there, so I can kind of see her point. Couldn't disagree with her more on Lydia though. I love the hell out of that character. She's such a ginormous bag of nerves that watching her is such a trip.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2013)

breaking bad isnt necessarily a show about women so bringing that up is quite pointless


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Delicious said:


> breaking bad isnt necessarily a show about women so bringing that up is quite pointless



True, but it is a popular one, which means it gets seen by a lot of people. And if someone who knows this watches it and likes voicing their opinions sees something they don't like about it, they're going to speak up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2013)

Extra matches played by idols at the end


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 14, 2013)

RIP kid. My belated respect to you.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2013)

hes in a better place now


----------



## Kiddo626 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just when I think I couldn't respect Bryan Cranston, Anna Gunn and Vince Gilligan any more than I already do...


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 14, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

